# [OOC] House Millithor in City of the Spider Queen



## Endur

House Millithor in City of the Spider Queen 
8 PCs in a Campaign in the Underdark

House Millithor in the City of the Spider Queen

The following characters are based on the Menzoberranzan boxed set: 

Matron Mother Ki’Willis Millithor, Priestess of Lolth  (Yasarra)

Narcelia Millithor, Elder Daughter, Priestess of Lolth (Radiant)

Carcelen Millithor, Second Daughter, Priestess of Lolth (Pyrex)

Krecil Treak, House Patron, Rogue/Wizard (Raurth Snowfang)

Marckarius Millithor, Elderboy, Warrior (Whiner Knight)

Torrellan Millithor, Secondboy, Warrior/Wizard (Calim)

Quertus Millithor, House Wizard (Xael)

Dariel Kront’tane, Adopted Son, Warrior (Thels)

See the House Millithor in the City of the Spider Queen in the playing the game forum for the In-Character posts:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=54053

For background information and the character sheets, see the House Millithor in the City of the Spider Queen thread in the Rogues Gallery forum

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=53660


Character Creation Rules

Characteristic Point Buy: 
Drow males: 25 points
Drow females: 35 points
(Add racial modifiers + level ups after point buy)
hit points = max for 1st level, half at each level after that (+ con bonus)

Starting Levels
Level: 12 for Matron and Patron
Level: 10 for everyone else

Note that the class listed above is the primary class of the character.  If you desire, you can play a multiclassed character with a few levels from some other class.  For those characters listed as Warriors, they can have levels from any Warrior type class, i.e. Fighter, Ranger, etc.  Paladin is not appropriate (i.e. the characters are CE).

Rules:
PHB, MM, DMG, FRCS 
Standard classes only, no Prestige classes
(Note that Priestesses of Lolth have restricted spell access due to Lloth's silence)

Spells for Priestesses of Lolth during Lolth's Silence

1) The Priestesses have extra gold, so they can buy scrolls and wands.
2) Until Lolth answers your prayers, empty spell slots remain empty. Rebuke Undead attempts also don't recharge. Domain powers that aren't limited by use are still ok. Domain powers that are limited by use per day will not recharge.
3) In game terms, all contact with the Demonweb through the ethereal plane, astral plane, or other means of travel has been cut off.  No communes/summonings with Lolth, her Yochlol servants, or any other creature from her plane of the Abyss.
4) Lolth has been missing for several months and there have been numerous life and death situations in that time period, so you start with only one spell memorized for each level. 
5) For Rebuke Undead (and similar abilities, such as Rebuke Spiders from the Spider Domain), roll 1d6. That's how many uses you have used so far. The difference between how many you get per day and how many you have used so far, is how many Rebukes you have left.
6) If Lolth starts answering your prayers again, Life will be good.
7) If you get impatient or despair, you could try converting to another God/Goddess. Two disadvantages to conversion: a) You need to find a high level cleric of your new God/Goddess who is willing and able to cast Atonement before the new God/Goddess can grant you spells. b) Lolth has a special punishment for Priestesses who stray from the faith.


Drow Racial Abilities:
+2 Dex, +2 Int, +2 Chr, -2 con.  SR = 11 + level.  Darkvision 120'.  Spell Abilities 1/day: Dancing Lights, Darkness, Faerie Fire.  +2 on will saves vs. spells and spell like abilities.  Immunity to magic sleep spells and effects (includes drow sleep poison).  Automatic search check for secret doors within 5'.   +2 to Search, Spot, and Listen.  Light Blindness: Abrupt exposure to daylight blinds a drow for 1 round.  -1 on all attack rolls, saves, and skills checks while in bright light.  Proficient with hand x-bow and light x-bow.  Proficient with either Rapier or Short Sword.  Automatic Languages: Elven, Undercommon.  

1st Bonus language should be  Drow Sign Language.  Other Bonus Languages could be: Abyssal, Common, Draconic, Goblin, Giant.


Magic Items/Wealth
Starting Equipment, gold, jewelry, etc.
Matron Mother Ki’Willis Millithor: 175k
Narcelia, Carcelon, Krecil: 125k each
Marckarius, Torellan, Dariel, Quertus: 75k each 
25k is the max price for any particular item.
Magic Items with a caster level higher than 10 require GM permission.

Additional Items:
Everyone has Elven Boots and Elven Cloak
Everyone has a House Insignia with the following powers:
Levitate 3/day (caster level 3)
Message 3/day (caster level 3, only to another who has a House Insignia)

Matron Millithor's House Insignia has the following additional powers:  Shield 3/day, Hold Person 3/day, Comprehend Languages 3/day, and Web 3/day (all caster level 3).

The three Priestesses of Lolth each have a "Scourge of Fangs", a whip with animated snake heads. As an attack action, one snake head can be ordered to bite. As a full attack action, all the snake heads can be ordered to bite.

Snake Head stats Tiny Construct, HD 2d10, HP 11, Init +3, AC 17, Atk +5 melee, dmg 1d2 -2 + Pain, SA Pain, Fort 0, Ref +3, Will 0 
Str 6, Dex 17, Wis 11, Chr 1, Int -, Con -, 
Pain: Fort DC 19. If fail, -4 to all attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws. If pass, -2 the die rolls. Considered a supernatural poison for saving throw purposes.

Matron Ki'Willis has four heads on her snake whip. Narcelia has two heads on her whip. Carcelen has three heads on her whip.  The "Scourge of Fangs" function during Lolth's silence, however, a destroyed head can not be replaced during the silence.

Spider Mask (available for purchase for 7750 gp)
Black velvet face mask with protruding spider like legs. Completely conceals the face. Two powers: 1) Immunity to Webs and magical entanglements as if under the affect of a Freedom of Movement spell. 2) +5 resistance bonus to saving throws against poison from vermin.

Figurine of Wonderous Power: Jet Spider (available for 20k)
Gargantuan Monstrous Spider (stats in the MM), usable 3 times per month for up to 24 hours each time.

Spiderfang, +1 Dagger (11,782gp), move through a web at half speed (by cutting web strands), 1/day create a web, 1/day create a 10' square of cobwebs that grant one half concealment and do 2-8 points of acid damage to anyone that collapses the cobwebs.

Rod of Viscid Globs (6000 gp) , 5 tanglefoot bags per day  at a range up to 100'

Amber Spider Amulet (700 gp).  Amber nugget on gold chain holds a normal sized spider.  When broken, it releases a Large Monstrous Spider. 1 use item.

White Cloak of the Spider (8200 gp), White Silk garment embroidered with large spider on the back.  Wearer can cast Spider Climb at will and use hold person once per day.  +2 luck bonus on all fort saves against poison from spiders and drow sleep poison. 

Drow Poisons 
Every character can have up to six doses of Drow Sleep Poison.

DC 17 Injury, initial damage is falling asleep, secondary damage is remaining asleep for 2-8 hours.  Costs 75 gp per dose.

Krecil Treak has a special poison called "Stone Drake." He currently possesses six doses of this poison. He typically coats a weapon with the poison and if he hits a target, the target has to save against the poison. 

The poison is DC 20. Initial Damage 3d6 con. Secondary Damage: petrification(target turns to stone). It is possible for a target to be killed by the poison and then turned to stone one minute later.

Krecil's poison is a supernatural poison, created from the blood of a Dragon. You may or may not be able to find a supply of additional does of this poison.  Costs 3000 gp per dose.

It takes a full round to apply poison to a weapon. There is a 5% chance of poisoning yourself. There is also a risk of poisoning yourself if you roll a 1 on a To Hit roll. One dose is enough poison for one successful hit.

Note this the character  background info is what the characters were like in the past. You don't have to play the character this way. Their life has been turned upside down, so its expected that their personality might change. 

Knowledge of Menzoberranzan boxed set or the disappearance of Lolth isn't necessary to play. The characters come from the boxed set, but I'm repeating all relevant information in posts, so you don't need access to the boxed set.

Likewise, the disappearance of Lolth is a major plot thread, but you don't have to read the novels to participate. Really all it comes down to, is that Lolth is no longer granting spells to her Priestesses and nobody knows why and the Dark Elf cities are in chaos.


----------



## Endur

*Background: Lolth's Silence and House Millithor*

House Millithor
Although not on the ruling council of Menzoberanzan, many considered House Millithor an up and coming house under the leadership of Matron Mother Ki'Willis Millithor.  

A century ago, Matron Baenre formed a secret alliance with Matron Ki'Willis.  Ki'Willis agreed to be the public organizer for a merchant company that would do business with the Drow city of Maerimydra, but House Baenre would provide the majority of the funding and would make all of the decisions.  Their contact in Maerimydra was House Morcane.  L'Tar'annen de’l Elgluth (translated: Company of the Whip)  was a great success.  Their caravans have a wide range of trading goods including slaves, livestock,  fruit, shellfish, mushrooms, art, weapons, and other valuables.  

The profits were so great that House Millithor was able to afford to be one of the only three houses in Menzoberanzan to maintain a slave unit of War Trolls.  Black trolls that are armored, smarter, stronger, and tougher than normal trolls.  

All was going well, even after the death of Matron Baenre in a foolhardy assault on Mithril Hall.  Until Lolth's Silence.

At first, the Priestesses of each house thought that Lolth was refusing to answer their prayers because they had fallen into disfavor.  Every house doubled its guards and increased their sacrifices.  But when Lolth refused to respond to the increased sacrifices in any way at all, and when they noticed other houses following the same behavior, the Priestesses soon realized that the problem affected all of the houses in Menzoberanzan.  In an attempt to avoid exposing their vulnerability, the Ruling Council swore every Priestess to silence.   

For over a month, the Priestesses attempted to keep Lolth's silence a secret.  The male members of the House knew that the Priestesses were in a foul mood, but other than that, they had no idea what was wrong.

Ironically, House Millithor was in a stronger military position than ever.   Without divine spellcasting being available, the War Trolls made the House nearly a match for some of the lower ranking houses on the Ruling Council.

Then disaster struck.  The house slaves rebelled.  Somehow they knew that Lolth had abandoned Menzoberanzan.  Treacherous Bugbears unlocked the Troll Pens.  And the War Trolls slaughtered anyone in their path.

Of the almost 300 Drow members of House Millithor, half were dead in the first few minutes of the War Troll Rampage.

The besiged nobles attempted to summon help from other houses, but the revolt had spread throughout Menzoberanzan.  The rebels knew of the Silence of the Spider Queen and had organized a revolt.  The city was in flames.

Finally, when the nearly the entire house had been slaughtered by the rebels, the Matron called for a retreat and opened a secret portal into the Underdark.  The surviving nobles fled through the portal while the weaponmaster Valence Kun held the hallway against the war trolls. 

This is where the game will begin. Other members of the house that didn't flee through the portal are presumed dead, including the former house weaponmaster, Valence Kun.

The game begins one minute after you jumped through the portal.  You recovered from the disorientation and drank some healing potions and now you are beginning to look around.

This particular portal was a house secret passed down from Matron to Matron.  As far as she knows, it is a one-way portal that only Drow can pass through.  

No one has followed you through the portal.  Yet.  

Where are you?  In a rough, natural looking crevice, ahead the crevice appears to widen into a web-filled canyon.  There are several tunnels leading out of the web-filled canyon.  

The nearest community that you know of is the Marketplace of Mantol-Derith, perhaps 2 to 3 days travel on foot.  This market was where the Drow of Menzoberanzan used to trade with the Svirfnebli of Blindenstone (before Menzoberanzan wiped out Blindenstone and sold the surviving Svirfnebli in the marketplace as slaves).  There are usually Drow Merchants, Duergar merchants, and a variety of merchants from the surface world in Mantol-Derith.  

Other nearby landmarks: Within 5 to 12 days travel on foot (most of which you would get to easiest by going to Mantol-Derith first): Menzoberanzan, the ruins of Blindenstone, the Gray Dwarves' city of Blades Gracklstugh, the Labyrinth, the DarkLake, and the merchant house of L'Tar'annen de’l Elgluth. 

Other Drow Cities: Ched Nasad, Maermidrya, and Sschindylryn are all 15 to 30 days away on foot.  

Commonly known info on nearby landmarks and communities:
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=books/fr/underdark
Map of the Underdark
http://www.wizards.com/dnd/article.asp?x=fr/pg20021106a

Outside Menzoberanzan, House Millithor's assets are a 25% ownership share of L'Tar'annen de’l Elgluth.  50% of the company is owned in secret by House Baenre and the other 25% is owned by House Morcane.   (House Baenre owns many other assets obviously, including 100% share of L’Renor Vress’lve Tar’annen(translated: The Black Claw Company) and possibly secret large shares in other Dark Elf merchant companies).

L'Tar'annen de’l Elgluth owns a merchant house in the underdark halfway between Menzoberanzan and Maermidrya, four caravans, a warehouse in Menzoberanzan, and a warehouse in Maermidrya.   Most of the employees that work for L'Tar'annen de’l Elgluth were selected by House Baenre, but there are seven members of that belong to House Millithor.

Alaunirra Millithor, Quertus's younger sister, Priestess of Lolth, worked at the warehouse in Menzoberanzan.   Presumed dead.

Eilos Millithor, Quertus' elder half-brother, a Draegloth, he works at the L'Tar'annen de’l Elgluth house.   Eilos hasn't been back to Menzoberanzan since L'Tar'annen de’l Elgluth was formed.  He is rumored to be anti-social and insane (neither of which prevented him from graduating from Sorcere).

Alak Millithor, second cousin, he works at the warehouse in Maermidrya.  

Belgos, Durdyn, Guldor, and Rizzen.  Four Drow male commoners that belong to house Millithor.  One works on each of the four caravans.  


Whether House Millithor survives its current travails will be up to the PCs (and the Spider Queen).

Family Tree
Valence Kun, the first of Ki'Willis's patrons, was the father of Narcelia and Marckarius. Krecil Treak, the third house patron (he killed the second patron 200 years ago), is the father of Carcelen and Torrellan.

The PCs have lived a life of luxury, waited on by servants, and protected by guards. Now they are alone in the hostile underdark with only those belongings they grabbed at the last minute (at least until they recruit new servants and guards).


Chaotic Evil and Loyalty:  A quick note on alignment.

All of the drow PCs are currently Chaotic Evil (although that can change if the PCs evolve that way). 

This does not mean that they backstab each other. 

This particular house is very loyal to one another (none of them would be alive otherwise) and they are unlikely to lie, steal, betray, or kill one another. NPCs are fair game.


----------



## Radiant

I would be interested in playing Narcelia, this is the first time i saw a Lloth priestess with interest in the outside world.


----------



## Calim

interested in Torellan but do we create em or do you?


----------



## Radiant

whoa, that was fast. Thanks Endur.


----------



## Endur

The players create the characters.  

The Character Background Info that I posted in the other thread is from the Menzoberanzan boxed set.  It gives you a rough guideline as well as a framework for what the other members of the drow house are like, but the character is what you want the character to be.  

So, for instance, Torellan is a level 10 Warrior/Wizard.  You could make him a level 7 Fighter/level 3 Evoker.  You could make him a level 4 Sorceror/level 6 Ranger.  You could wield whatever weapon you like and whatever class combo you like, so long as he fits the flavor of who Torellan is supposed to be within the house (i.e. a male Drow with both melee and arcane abilities).



			
				Calim said:
			
		

> *interested in Torellan but do we create em or do you? *


----------



## Calim

working on it


----------



## kuroshidaku

I'm interested as long as this is a cusom game, not the WotC adventure City of the Spider-Queen. It would be confusing if I was both playing and Dm'ing that . 

I'll play Carcelen Millithor. Gotta love Drow.


----------



## Endur

Sorry Kuroshidaku, we're using the WOTC adventure "City of the Spider Queen".



			
				kuroshidaku said:
			
		

> *I'm interested as long as this is a cusom game, not the WotC adventure City of the Spider-Queen. It would be confusing if I was both playing and Dm'ing that .
> 
> I'll play Carcelen Millithor. Gotta love Drow. *


----------



## Xael

Any house rules and/or 3.5 rules?

And can we use stuff from _Magic of Faerun_ and/or _Races of Faerun_?


----------



## Thels

Hmm, I'm new to this, but I would like to give it a shot. I'd play Dariel as a Ranger with maybe a few levels in either Fighter or Rogue.

Do we use the Drow stats from the FRCS? If so, are we just gonna ignore the ECL 3 since we're all Drow, or do we have to calculate that in (so that total class level is 8)?


----------



## Raurth Snowfang

I'm creating the patron as i type, im making him a 6 wiz/6 rog,, using basic 3rd ed rules.. is that alright?


----------



## Endur

We're going to ignore the ECL since all of the characters are Drow.  i.e. make Dariel a 10th level character.  Use the rules from FRCS, i.e. SR = 11 + level, +2 dex, +2 int, +2 chr, -2 con, etc.



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> *Hmm, I'm new to this, but I would like to give it a shot. I'd play Dariel as a Ranger with maybe a few levels in either Fighter or Rogue.
> 
> Do we use the Drow stats from the FRCS? If so, are we just gonna ignore the ECL 3 since we're all Drow, or do we have to calculate that in (so that total class level is 8)? *


----------



## Endur

Using the basic 3ed rules is fine.  

We will be using 3.5 rules when they come out, but for now using 3e is fine.  If you know about a 3.5 feat or skill that you want to use (or ability, i.e. new 3.5 Ranger abiltiies), its ok to use those.



			
				Raurth Snowfang said:
			
		

> *I'm creating the patron as i type, im making him a 6 wiz/6 rog,, using basic 3rd ed rules.. is that alright? *


----------



## Xael

I have Quertus about ready, only his equipment (and because of that, some spells) is missing.


----------



## Endur

No house rules (other than things that are implementations of how to handle a D&D game through play by post, which I'm going to be very flexible on).

If you know of a difference between 3.0 and 3.5, you can use the 3.5 rule.

Initially nothing from Magic of Faerun or Races of Faerun.  I might let some of that stuff in later on.

Equipment rules are added to the main post above.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> *Any house rules and/or 3.5 rules?
> 
> And can we use stuff from Magic of Faerun and/or Races of Faerun? *


----------



## Prince Atom

I'd be interested in playing Mackarius.  Warrior, hmm?

Can't decide whether to be a fighter/ranger or a straight fighter....  Although I suppose, being CE, he could be a barbarian, but I'm not sure if that's appropriate given the setting.

When do you need to see a character sheet?

TWK

PS:  I take it that's standard point buy, from the DMG?


----------



## Endur

Standard point buy from the DMG.  No deadline yet on character sheet.  

Barbarian wouldn't be appropriate to the setting.  Fighter and Ranger are both appropriate to the setting.  Also, as a Ranger, you can take favored enemy elf and it will apply to both surface elves as well as drow.



			
				The Whiner Knight said:
			
		

> *I'd be interested in playing Mackarius.  Warrior, hmm?
> 
> Can't decide whether to be a fighter/ranger or a straight fighter....  Although I suppose, being CE, he could be a barbarian, but I'm not sure if that's appropriate given the setting.
> 
> When do you need to see a character sheet?
> 
> TWK
> 
> PS:  I take it that's standard point buy, from the DMG? *


----------



## Pyrex

Since Kuroshidaku is out, I'll take Carcellon.


----------



## Xael

Endur said:
			
		

> *If you know of a difference between 3.0 and 3.5, you can use the 3.5 rule.*




Even though my min-maxing instincts urge me to bring up the halved cost of writing spells to spellbooks, I also think that I'd rather not start picking the beneficial revisions up and leaving all the nerfing out. I'll just stick with 3.0 at the moment.

Edit: I ask the permission to use _Eschew Materials_ feat though. Removes material components from spells if there's no cost listed to them.

Edit 2: How are hit points determined?


----------



## Endur

Eschew Materials is in the 3.5 PHB, so its fine as a feat choice.

Hit points are max at level 1 and half at each subsequent level (plus con bonus).


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: [Recruiting] House Millithor in City of the Spider Queen*



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Rules:
> (Note that Priestesses of Lloth have restricted spell access due to Lloth's silence)




How's this going to work?  Will clerics have some limited
spell access or just pick your spells once & when they're
gone they're gone?


----------



## Endur

--


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: Spells for Priestesses of Lolth*



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> *
> 2) Until Lolth answers your prayers, empty spell slots remain empty.  Rebuke Undead attempts also don't recharge.  Domain powers that aren't limited by use are still ok.  Domain powers that are limited by use per day will not recharge.
> 3) Lolth has been missing for several months and there have been numerous life and death situations in that time period, so you start with only one spell memorized for each level.
> *




I'm planning on purchasing Pearl(s) of Power as part of my  quipment.  Would it be reasonable to assume I could retain
one additional memorized spell of the  appripriate level?  (per pearl if I have more than one)

Also, I'm considering using a rebuke attempt to have command over an undead servant (I'm thinking along the lines
of a 6HD Shadow).  Would that be acceptable?


----------



## Endur

*Re: Re: Spells for Priestesses of Lolth*

Yes, you could buy Pearl(s) of Power, and then you could have an extra memorized spell of that level.

While it is certainly ok to use the Rebuke/Command power to take long term control of an undead creature, the members of your house fled destruction, and any undead creatures that were under your control were used to delay pursuers.  So you'll have to find and/or create new undead servants.



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm planning on purchasing Pearl(s) of Power as part of my  quipment.  Would it be reasonable to assume I could retain
> one additional memorized spell of the  appripriate level?  (per pearl if I have more than one)
> 
> Also, I'm considering using a rebuke attempt to have command over an undead servant (I'm thinking along the lines
> of a 6HD Shadow).  Would that be acceptable? *


----------



## Raurth Snowfang

Krecil Treak, the 6 Rog/6 Sorc 

Read the section about gear, i cant find any of my books so i've had to use the WoTc generator for the character, as such his gear isnt there as the selection they have is pathetic, hopefully i can get some help with this


----------



## Thels

Gear? Oh that's right, those highlevel chars get ridiculous amounts of gold. Hmm, I never done shopping for highlevel chars before. How much gold we got exactly?


----------



## Raurth Snowfang

Depends who you are playing 

Matron gets 175k
Either priestess and good ol' patron get 125k
and anyone else gets 75k methinks..

I found some stuff that i can get,  I'll repost the character sheet here in a second


----------



## Thels

75K  That's an awful lot!

Oh well, character generation first.

EDIT: Sorry, I saw the starting gold got listed at the top. There was no need to ask.


----------



## Endur

You don't have to spend all the wealth.  Its assumed that you are using some of it for jewelry and walking around money and some it is rainy day money.

Don't overlook the power of bribery.



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> *75K  That's an awful lot!
> 
> Oh well, character generation first.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, I saw the starting gold got listed at the top. There was no need to ask. *


----------



## Thels

Yes, of course. But it's gotta be different from buying 2 mundane short swords and a chain shirt. Nevertheless, I guess I'll manage.


----------



## Radiant

Thels said:
			
		

> *Yes, of course. But it's gotta be different from buying 2 mundane short swords and a chain shirt. Nevertheless, I guess I'll manage. *




if it realy is such a burden to you I sellflessly offer to take some of it so that you can feel better.


----------



## Thels

It's just something I'm not used to doing.

Btw, should I create a 3.5 ranger? All his skills are known, but the racial enemy modifiers are unclear. I'll just leave those at +3/+2/+1 until they're clarified.

EDIT: As for no rebuked undead at hand, does that also apply to animal companion?


----------



## Endur

--


----------



## Raurth Snowfang

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOkies, hopefully this is all as kosha as a bahmitzvah...

If not gimme a yell..


----------



## Endur

3.5 Ranger is fine.  My understanding of Favored Enemy is that a level 10 Ranger has his choice of +6/+2/+2 or +4/+4/+2.

Let's presume no animal companion at start.



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> *It's just something I'm not used to doing.
> 
> Btw, should I create a 3.5 ranger? All his skills are known, but the racial enemy modifiers are unclear. I'll just leave those at +3/+2/+1 until they're clarified.
> 
> EDIT: As for no rebuked undead at hand, does that also apply to animal companion? *


----------



## Thels

Oh oke. Thinking about Ranger6/Rogue4 though. Then it's +4/+2, right?


----------



## Endur

I sent you an email with some more comments.




			
				Raurth Snowfang said:
			
		

> *OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOkies, hopefully this is all as kosha as a bahmitzvah...
> 
> If not gimme a yell.. *


----------



## Thels

Oh wait, I forgot about no preferred classes. Guess I'll go Ranger5/Rogue5.

EDIT: Removed earlier Edit


----------



## Calim

Torrellan Millithor, Male FR-Elf(Drow) Sor2/Ftr8: CR 10; AL CE; SR 21; Medium Humanoid ; HD 2d4+8d10; hp 48; Init +6; Spd 30; AC 21; BAB: +9; Melee BAB: +13; Ranged BAB: +11; Melee: +1 Longsword +15/+10 (+1 Longsword, 1d8+5/crit 15-20/x2); Melee: +1 Longsword +15/+10 (+1 Longsword, 1d8+7/crit 17-20/x2); 
SA: , Spell-like abilities 
SQ: Immunity: Sleep (Ex), Drow (Elf) traits (Ex), Darkvision (Ex), Light blindness (Ex), Resistance: Spell (Ex) 
Class Features: Sorcerer: Simple weapon proficiency, Spells, Summon Familiar Fighter: Shield proficiency, Martial weapon proficiency: all, Simple weapon proficiency, Heavy armor proficiency, Medium armor proficiency, Light armor proficiency, Bonus Feats (5), Weapon specialization 
Racial Features: +2 Will bonus to Enchantment spells 
SV Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +5; STR 18, DEX 14, CON 10, INT 14, WIS 10, CHA 11.
Skills: Appraise +2, Balance +1, Bluff +3, Climb +3, Concentration +0, Craft +0, Diplomacy +3, Disguise +3, Escape Artist +1, Forgery +2, Gather Information +3, Heal +0, Hide +11, Intimidate +3, Jump +3, Listen +6, Move Silently +24, Perform +3, Ride +2, Scry +2, Search +4, Sense Motive +0, Spot +2, Swim -2, Tumble +4, Use Rope +2, Wilderness Lore +0. 
Feats: Quick Draw, Cleave, Weapon Focus: Longsword, Great Fortitude, Dodge, Improved Critical: Longsword, Power Attack, Great Cleave, Improved Initiative.
Sorcerer Spells (6/5): 0-Daze, Detect Magic, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Read Magic; 1-Mage Armor, Shield.
Equipment: 6935 GP, +1 Longsword: Might Cleaving Keen, +3 Chain shirt: Silent Moves, Ring: Evasion, Ring: Protection +2, Wondrous: Vest of Resistance +2, Wondrous: Cloak of elvenkind, Wondrous: Boots of elvenkind.
Everyone has a House Insignia with the following powers:
Levitate 3/day (caster level 3)
Message 3/day (caster level 3, only to another who has a House Insignia)


----------



## Calim

hows that look?


----------



## Xael

*Quertus Millithor, Male Elf (Drow) Wiz10: CR 12; Medium Humanoid (Elf);* HD 10d4+20; hp 42; Init +1; Spd 30 ft; AC 11(+1 Dex); Melee masterwork dagger +5 (1d4-1/crit 19-20); Ranged masterwork darkwood hand crossbow +7 (1d4/crit 19-20); SA spells; SQ drow traits, summon familiar, SR 21; AL CE; SV Fort +6*, Ref +6*, Will +10*; Str 9, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 24, Wis 12, Cha 12.

*Skills and Feats:* Concentration +15, Craft (Drawing) +17, Hide +11, Knowledge (Arcana) +20, Knowledge (Architecture & Engineering) +12, Knowledge (Local, Home city) +12, Knowledge (Nobility & Royalty) +12, Knowledge (The Planes) +20, Knowledge (Religion) +11, Move Silently +11, Spellcraft +20; Craft Magic Arms And Armor, Craft Wondrous Item, Eschew Materials, Greater Spell Penetration, Scribe Scroll, Spellcasting Prodigy, Spell Penetration.

*Languages:* Elven (Drow), Undercommon, Draconic, Drow Sign Language, Abyssal, Common.

*Wizard Spells Known:* 0-All; 1-_Endure Elements, Shield, Mage Armor, Unseen Servant, Identify (1 component), Magic Missile, Tenser's Floating Disk, Change Self, Expeditious Retreat, Feather Fall, Jump, Spider Climb, Detect Secret Doors; _2-_Protection From Arrows, Melf's Acid Arrow, Bull's Strength, Invisibility, Alter Self, Create Magic Tattoo, See Invisibility, Aganazzar's Scorher, Mirror Image, Endurance, Fox's Cunning; _3-_Fireball, Lightning Bolt, Displacement, Dispel Magic, Haste, Fly; _4-_Stoneskin (1-component), Leomund's Secure Shelter, Wall of Fire, Improved Invisibility, Dimension Door; _5-_Cloudkill, Hold Monster, Cone of Cold, Teleport, Summon Monster V._

*Wizard Spells Prepared (4/12/6/5/5/3); Save DC 18 + Spell Level:* 0-_Detect Magic, Read Magic, Detect Poison, Predigistation; _1-_Magic Missile (5), Shield, Mage Armor, Change Self, Feather Fall, Unseen Servant; _2-_Protection From Arrows, Mirror Image, Melf's Acid Arrow, Aganazzar's Scorher, See Invisibility, Create Magic Tattoo; _3-_Fireball, Lightning Bolt, Haste, Displacement, Dispel Magic; _4-_Stoneskin (1 component), Leomund's Secure Shelter, Dimension Door, Improved Invisibility, Wall of Fire; _5-_Cloudkill, Cone of Cold, Summon Monster V._

*Equipment*: Mw Dagger, Mw Darkwood Hand Crossbow, 60 bolts, Millitroh House Insignia, Quertus's Amulet (as Headband of Intellect +4 and Hand of The Mage), Quertus's Boots (as Winged Boots and Boots of The Elvenkind), Cloack of The Elvenkind, Ring of Wizardy 1, Belt of Health +2 (as Amulet of Health), Bag of Holding 1, 2 Spellbooks (114 pages taken), 10 days worth of trail rations, 2 waterskins, silk rope, 10 sheets of paper, 2 ink vials, 2 inkpens, 10 candles, scroll case, 6 doses of drow sleep poison, 10 potions of Cure light Wounds, Scroll of Detect Secret Doors, 63gp,  3sp.

*Includes +2 resistance bonus from the _Create Magic Tattoo_ spell.

Something might change later. If you notice any mistakes, please notify.

Man, I'm so poor...


----------



## Xael

My first double post ever.


----------



## Xael

*Re: [Recruiting] House Millithor in City of the Spider Queen*



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> *Magic Items with a caster level higher than 10 require GM permission.*




Oh. Then I quess I ask for permission to have that _Ring of Wizardy 1_.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang

oook, did some _more_  changes to Krecil following your guidance Endur.. hopefully this should be a complete version 

(this is starting to sound like a Microsoft program lol

Krecil Version 6.9

There should be 40 crossbow bolts on the gear list, forgot about them


----------



## Xael

Raurth Snowfang said:
			
		

> *oook, did some more  changes to Krecil following your guidance Endur.. hopefully this should be a complete version
> *




Hello, your friendly Mr. Rules-lawyer here.  

1. Ring of Wizardy does not double bonus spell slots from high ability scores.

2. Strength bonuses from Belt of Giant Strength and
Gaunlets of Ogre Strength do not stack.

3. Mage armor will not stack with that Leather Armour.

4. I only count a bab of 7, and attacks of +8/+8/+3 with 2 rapiers.

Sorry.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang

double postage


----------



## Raurth Snowfang

lol don't be  any help is appreciated.. i'm a bit rusty on character creating and using the demo version of the WoTc program is difficult to say the least  thanks for the info and i'll make the changes now 

Oh, how many level 1 spells does he have then? i cant calculate it normally because the program does it all automatically?


----------



## Endur

*Re: Re: [Recruiting] House Millithor in City of the Spider Queen*

Ring of Wizardry I's are fine.  

Also, I'd add Endurance, Fox's Cunning, and Fly to your spellbook, as you would have had to know them in order to create some of your magic items.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh. Then I quess I ask for permission to have that Ring of Wizardy 1. *


----------



## Thels

Here's what I got for Dariel Kront'tane so far. I wonder if I didn't make him too Rogue-oriented. If you think so, I'll rebuild him as a singleclass Ranger.


----------



## Xael

*Re: Re: Re: [Recruiting] House Millithor in City of the Spider Queen*



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> *Also, I'd add Endurance, Fox's Cunning, and Fly to your spellbook, as you would have had to know them in order to create some of your magic items.*




I kinda quessed it, just tried to save money. Bah, I'll just have to dish the ring of sustenance.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang

Here is Krecil version 7.0 for windows.. could ya do your rules thingymajob check Xael and see if i have messed up again somewhere? ta!


----------



## Prince Atom

I don't have information on the 3.5 ranger, but I have seen a Dragon with the preview in it.  From what I saw (I don't own the issue) the class seemed pretty much in line with Monte Cook's ranger (which I have).

Would it be okay to use Monte Cook's ranger until the switch, or would you prefer I use the standard ranger?

TWK


----------



## Prince Atom

*Marckarius Millithor, male drow MCR5/Ftr5*:  CR 10; Medium humanoid (elf); HD 5d10+5d8+10; hp 59; Init +2; Spd 30 ft; AC 24 (+3 Dex, +7 armor, +4 shield); Atk +15/+10 melee (_+1 shocking burst light flail_, 1d8+5 plus 1d6 or 1d10 electricity), +14/+9 melee (_+1 sling_ and _+1 bullet_, 1d4+2, 50ft); SA Spells, spell-like abilities, Favored Enemy (Elf +2, Illithids +1); SQ SR 21, Darkvision 120 ft, Will +2 vs spells and spell-like abilities, light blindness; AL CE; SV Fort +9, Ref +8, Will +5; Str 17, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 14.

_Skills and Feats_:  Animal Empathy +6, Climb +9, Concentration +5, Handle Animal +10, Heal +5, Hide +15, Intuit Direction +5, Jump +9, Knowledge (nature) +6, Listen +5, Move Silently +15, Ride +7, Search +6, Spot +5, Swim -3, Wilderness Lore +5; Blind-fight, Dodge, Endurance, Favored Enemy Strike, Iron Will, Leadership, Stealthy, Track, Weapon Focus (light flail), Weapon Specialization (light flail).  Height 4 feet 8 inches.

_Tongues_:  Drow Sign Language, Elf, Goblin, Undercommon.

_Equipment_:  _Boots of Elvenkind_, _Cloak of Elvenkind_, House insignia, _+1 shocking burst light flail_, _+2 light fortification elven chain_, _lion's shield_*, _belt of giant's strength +4_*, _+1 sling_, 50 _+1 sling bullets_, fancy clothes and jewelry totalling approx. 29,780 gp.

NB:  MCR = Monte Cook's Ranger

* May I have these items?  If not, I'll replace them with _gauntlets of ogre power_ and a darkwood shield.

Oll Korrect?

TWK


----------



## Pyrex

Raurth Snowfang said:
			
		

> *Here is Krecil version 7.0 for windows..somewhere? ta! *




Ruarth, check your attack sequence.  A rapier is a medium
size weapon, and therefore not a "light" weapon when
used in your off-hand.

Also, +2 Burst weapons are a total of +4 equivalent
and are outside our 25k-per-item cap.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang

This is all getting too complicated for me, lol

So i need to change his weapons? And my attack sequence is wrong? how do i fix that? <----- n00b


----------



## Xael

Pyrex said:
			
		

> *Ruarth, check your attack sequence.  A rapier is a medium
> size weapon, and therefore not a "light" weapon when
> used in your off-hand.*




The attack sequence should be right, they're (at least were) +2 rapiers. 7 bab, 3 dex, 2 enchantment, -4 twf = 8.

And that light crossbow would have to be at least +1 *before* it could be made "of distance".


----------



## Endur

*Additional Magic Items*

The three Priestesses of Lolth each have a "Scourge of Fangs", a whip with animated snake heads.  As an attack action, one snake head can be ordered to bite.  As a full attack action, all the snake heads can be ordered to bite.

Snake Head stats Tiny Construct, HD 2d10, HP 11, Init +3, AC 17, Atk +5 melee, dmg 1d2 -2 + Pain, SA Pain, Fort 0, Ref +3, Will 0 
Str 6, Dex 17, Wis 11, Chr 1, Int -, Con -, 
Pain: Fort DC 19.  If fail, -4 to all attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws.  If pass, -2 the die rolls.  Considered a supernatural poison for saving throw purposes.

Matron Ki'Willis has four heads on her snake whip.  Narcelia has two heads on her whip.  Carcelen has three heads on her whip.



Spider Mask (available for purchase for 7750 gp)
Black velvet face mask with protruding spider like legs.  Completely conceals the face.  Two powers: 1) Immunity to Webs and magical entanglements as if under the affect of a Freedom of Movement spell.  2) +5 resistance bonus to saving throws against poison from vermin.


Figurine of Wonderous Power: Jet Spider (available for 20k)
Gargantuan Monstrous Spider (stats in the MM), usable 3 times per month for up to 24 hours each time.


----------



## Radiant

do the snakewhips work during the silence?


----------



## Endur

Yes, the Snake Whips work during the Silence.  However, if your whip is destroyed (or an individual head is destroyed), you won't be able to make a replacement until the Silence is over.



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> *do the snakewhips work during the silence? *


----------



## Endur

*3.5 Ranger*

. Ranger: The ranger class philosophy says he is no longer a lightly armored fighter, he is a skill-using hunter.

· Skill points changed to 6
· Hit die changed to d8
· Class skills: Climb, Concentration, Craft, Handle Animal, Heal, Hide, Jump, Knowledge (Dungeonering), Knowledge (Geography), Knowledge (Nature), Listen, Move Silently, Profession, Ride, Search, Spot, Survival, Swim, and Use Rope.
· Favored enemy bonus now gives +2
· New favored enemy at levels 1, 5, 10, 15, 20 with graduated increases (first enemy at +2; add an enemy at +2 then increase any other favored enemy by +2)
· Wild Empathy ability at level 1 (replaces the Animal Empathy skill, works like Diplomacy)
· Gain a 2-weapon OR archery feat at levels 2, 6 and 11
o TWF at 2d, ITWF at 6th, GTWF at 11th, or 
o Rapid Shot at 2d, Manyshot at 6th, Improved Precise Shot at 11th.
· Endurance at level 3
· Animal Companion at level 4
· Woodland stride at level 7
· Swift tracker at level 8 (move normal speed while tracking)
· Evasion at level 9
· Camouflage at level 13 (hide in any terrain even without cover or concealment)
· Hide in plain sight at level 17 (in natural surroundings)
· Additions to spell list: charm animal as a 1st level spell choice, a better barkskin at 2nd, darkvision at 3rd, and animal growth at 4th.
· The ranger’s TWF skills include double weapons like the quarterstaff.
· Rangers get good save progressions for both Fort and Reflex saves.


----------



## Endur

Your magic items are fine.  I'd prefer you to use the 3.5 Ranger instead of Monte's Ranger.



			
				The Whiner Knight said:
			
		

> *I don't have information on the 3.5 ranger, but I have seen a Dragon with the preview in it.  From what I saw (I don't own the issue) the class seemed pretty much in line with Monte Cook's ranger (which I have).
> 
> Would it be okay to use Monte Cook's ranger until the switch, or would you prefer I use the standard ranger?
> 
> TWK *


----------



## Raurth Snowfang

Endur, are Krecils weapons ok as they are or should i drop them to +1? The light crossbow was meant to be +1, i keep forgetting little things lol.. i'll "patch" him as soon as i get a reply!


----------



## Endur

Make the Rapiers +1.  Or keep them at +2 and drop the burst (just have frost and flame).

That should leave you with about 10k in gold and jewelry.  





			
				Raurth Snowfang said:
			
		

> *Endur, are Krecils weapons ok as they are or should i drop them to +1? The light crossbow was meant to be +1, i keep forgetting little things lol.. i'll "patch" him as soon as i get a reply!
> 
> *


----------



## Endur

*Updates*

We now have all eight players.

I consolidated the character creation information onto the first post into this thread.

I placed background information on House Millithor and the beginning of the campaign into the second post in this thread.

Please feel free to ask questions.


----------



## Xael

*Re: Additional Magic Items*



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> *Spider Mask (available for purchase for 7750 gp)
> Black velvet face mask with protruding spider like legs.  Completely conceals the face.  Two powers: 1) Immunity to Webs and magical entanglements as if under the affect of a Freedom of Movement spell.  2) +5 resistance bonus to saving throws against poison from vermin*




Ooh! Ring of Freedom of Movement costs 40 000gp.


----------



## Thels

Yes, but this doesn't grant the function of the ring of freedom of movement, it only does under some very specific circumstances.

I forgot about the poison... Guess I'll get me 6 doses.

Btw, who's playing the Matron now?


----------



## Raurth Snowfang

Here it is, i've done some changes to him, hopefully hes alright now...


----------



## Thels

Str: 13 (+4 from gear), Dex: 16, Con: 8, Int: 16, Wis: 10, Cha: 19;

Assuming your 3 bonus points went into Cha, you only spent 23 points afaik.


----------



## Thels

Doublepost


----------



## Raurth Snowfang

I've beem trying to work it out and i cant see a mistake in the stats, it all confuses me tho.. my 3 bonus points went into char, meaning i got +5 (3 bonus, 2 racial).. i cant see a problem but im sure there is one lol...


----------



## Endur

Str: 13 (+4 from gear)  
Dex: 16, costs 6 (+2 racial)
Con: 8, costs 2 (-2 racial)
Int: 16, costs 6 (+2 racial)
Wis: 10, costs 2
Cha: 19; costs 6 (+2 racial, +3 level)
Spent 22, means you have 3 points left, not counting Str

So now Str is
Str: 11, costs 3  (+4 belt of strength) effective str: 15





			
				Raurth Snowfang said:
			
		

> *I've beem trying to work it out and i cant see a mistake in the stats, it all confuses me tho.. my 3 bonus points went into char, meaning i got +5 (3 bonus, 2 racial).. i cant see a problem but im sure there is one lol... *


----------



## Raurth Snowfang

So, if i made the effective str 16: (8 starting, 4 points, 4 from item) would that be ok, it would looke like this:


----------



## Radiant

since I'm making my char today: hows the mods for drow and how do we handle their spell immnunities, fairy fire, darkness and stuff like that? I think there are rules in the city of the spiderqueen book but i made it a point not to read it till this game is done.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang

this is from an email i got from endur about some of the drow abilities, as far as fairie fire im not sure:

_Drow also get a +2 to int and a +2 to chr beyond the
usual Elf +2 dex and -2 con.  Darkvision 120' instead
of low-light vision.  Spell Resistance of 11+level. 
+2 to will saves vs spells and spell-like abilties
instead of the sleep/enchantment bonus._


----------



## Endur

*racial abilities*

I updated the first post in this thread to have all character creation information.  I'll also repeat the Drow Racial abilities here:


Drow Racial Abilities:
+2 Dex, +2 Int, +2 Chr, -2 con.  SR = 11 + level.  Darkvision 120'.  Spell Abilities 1/day: Dancing Lights, Darkness, Faerie Fire.  +2 on will saves vs. spells and spell like abilities.  Immunity to magic sleep spells and effects (includes drow sleep poison).  Automatic search check for secret doors within 5'.   Light Blindness: Abrupt exposure to daylight blinds a drow for 1 round.  -1 on all attack rolls, saves, and skills checks while in bright light.  Automatic Languages: Elven, Undercommon.  

1st Bonus language should be  Drow Sign Language.  Other Bonus Languages could be: Abyssal, Common, Draconic, Goblin, Giant.


----------



## Prince Atom

OK, so if the ranger is now a "skill-using hunter" where did Intuit Direction and Wilderness Lore go?  IMO, they are important for someone who stalks his prey, as a hunter with bow and arrow might.

And is Wild Empathy a skill (that we can put points into) or is there a level-based modifier?

TWK


----------



## Endur

An effective str of 16 would be fine, but you'd have to lower another stat by one point.



			
				Raurth Snowfang said:
			
		

> *So, if i made the effective str 16: (8 starting, 4 points, 4 from item) would that be ok, it would looke like this: *


----------



## Endur

Intuit Direction and Wilderness Lore were combined and renamed "Survival".  Actually, that a really cool name for an Underdark campaign skill.

Wild Empathy is not a skill. There might be a level based modifier for it; don't know.  I'm pretty flexible on how it will work until I see the new rules.  





			
				The Whiner Knight said:
			
		

> *OK, so if the ranger is now a "skill-using hunter" where did Intuit Direction and Wilderness Lore go?  IMO, they are important for someone who stalks his prey, as a hunter with bow and arrow might.
> 
> And is Wild Empathy a skill (that we can put points into) or is there a level-based modifier?
> 
> TWK *


----------



## Xael

Wilderness lore is now survival, and intuit direction is now incorporated to it.

I just noticed, that with his 8 con, Krecil should be *very* careful when adding that poison of his... 

By the way, I can't find Krecil's saving throws.

And since somebody might need them, the Compiled 3.5 Revisions.


----------



## Prince Atom

*Marckarius Millithor, male drow Rgr5/Ftr5*:  CR 10; Medium humanoid (elf); HD 5d10+5d8+10; hp 59; Init +2; Spd 30 ft; AC 24 (+3 Dex, +7 armor, +4 shield); Atk +15/+10 melee (_+1 shocking burst light flail_, 1d8+5 plus 1d6 or 1d10 electricity), +14/+9 melee (_+1 sling_ and _+1 bullet_, 1d4+2, 50ft); SA Spells, spell-like abilities, Favored Enemy (Elf +4, Illithids +2); SQ SR 21, Darkvision 120 ft, Will +2 vs spells and spell-like abilities, light blindness; AL CE; SV Fort +9, Ref +8, Will +5; Str 17, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 14.

_Skills and Feats_:  Climb +9, Concentration +5, Handle Animal +10, Heal +5, Hide +15, Intuit Direction +3, Jump +9, Knowledge (dungeoneering) +6, Listen +5, Move Silently +15, Ride +7, Search +6, Spot +5, Swim -3, Wilderness Lore +3; Blind-fight, Endurance, Iron Will, Leadership, Rapid Shot, Stealthy, Track, Weapon Focus (light flail), Weapon Specialization (light flail).  Height 4 feet 8 inches.

_Tongues_:  Drow Sign Language, Elf, Goblin, Undercommon.

_Equipment_:  _Boots of Elvenkind_, _Cloak of Elvenkind_, House insignia, _+1 shocking burst light flail_, _+2 light fortification elven chain_, _lion's shield_*, _spider mask_,  _belt of giant's strength +4_*, _+1 sling_, 50 _+1 sling bullets_, fancy clothes and jewelry totalling approx. 22,030 gp.



TWK
Ya got web-shooters?
  (j/k)


----------



## Raurth Snowfang

Ok, i've left his Str as an effective 13 and used the remaing 2 points to up his Con to 10, giving him more hp and better saves.. hopefully Krecil Version 9 will be a complete version lol


----------



## Xael

Hey, Krecil might fare a bit better with the _Shield_ and _Mirror Image_ spells. _Displacement_ might also be nice, and he's not really going to be the most effective with _Burning Hands_, _Web_ and _Charm Person_ as they rely on saving throws.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang

For spells i went with ones that did dmg and ones that would enhance his rogue skills... i must have missed blink as that was exactly the spell i was looking for. I've replaced burning hands and charm person with Shield and Obscuring mist and replaced Web with mirror image... this gears his spells more towards avoidance and dmg reduction than combat


----------



## Endur

*Any Questions on the Background Post(s)?*

Any questions on the background posts?

In particular, any questions regarding post #2 in this thread?

Tom


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: Any Questions on the Background Post(s)?*



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> *
> In particular, any questions regarding post #2 in this thread?
> *




Is the game beginning immediately after the jump through the portal or some number of hours/days after?

Did anyone other than the 8 PC's come through the portal?

Roughly where are we (in relation to underdark cities/landmarks)?


----------



## Pyrex

Oh, and does House Millithor have any assets in Maerimydra?


----------



## Radiant

can anyone tell me what Lloth's domains are?


----------



## Endur

Lolth's domains/special powers are:

Chaos: +1 caster level to chaos spells
Darkness: Free Blind Fight feat
Destruction: smite 1/day, +4 to hit, +level to damage
Drow: Fee Lightning Reflexes Feat 
Evil: +1 caster level to evil spells
Spider: Rebuke/Command Spiders 
Trickery: Bluff, Disguise, Hide are class skills

Favored Weapon: Whip (or dagger or Spider)

Darkness, Drow, and Spider domains are in the Forgotten Realms book.



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> *can anyone tell me what Lloth's domains are? *


----------



## Endur

Lolth's domains/special powers are:

Chaos: +1 caster level to chaos spells
Darkness: Free Blind Fight feat
Destruction: smite 1/day, +4 to hit, +level to damage
Drow: Free Lightning Reflexes Feat 
Evil: +1 caster level to evil spells
Spider: Rebuke/Command Spiders 
Trickery: Bluff, Disguise, Hide are class skills

Favored Weapon: Whip (or dagger or Spider)

Darkness, Drow, and Spider domains are in the Forgotten Realms book.



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> *can anyone tell me what Lloth's domains are? *


----------



## Endur

*Re: Re: Any Questions on the Background Post(s)?*

I modified post #2 to answer these questions.  Any more background questions?  Feel free to ask anything you want.



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Is the game beginning immediately after the jump through the portal or some number of hours/days after?
> 
> Did anyone other than the 8 PC's come through the portal?
> 
> Roughly where are we (in relation to underdark cities/landmarks)? *


----------



## Radiant

*Re: Re: Re: Any Questions on the Background Post(s)?*



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> *I modified post #2 to answer these questions.  Any more background questions?  Feel free to ask anything you want.
> 
> *





I'm a bit confused now, I still can take only two domains can I?


----------



## Endur

Yes only two domains.  But different priestesses of Lolth can have a different two domains.


----------



## Thels

Are we (the male characters) still unaware of the fact that our female companions have those troubles getting their powers?


----------



## Radiant

Endur said:
			
		

> *Yes only two domains.  But different priestesses of Lolth can have a different two domains. *




thanks


----------



## Endur

That's a very good question.  

As to whether the Priestesses told you, that's up to them.

As to whether you noticed something is wrong, that's probably a wisdom check.  (But even a wisdom check wouldn't necessarily tell you exactly what is wrong).

Also, those of you who are suspicious may be wondering how the Bugbear slaves were able to free the Trolls without raising an alarm and how the Trolls were able to rampage through the house so quickly, almost as if they knew exactly where they were going, and how the slave revolt in your house was coordinated so well with revolts through out Menzoberanzan.  Your house should have been able to deal with a slave revolt.  Unless the slaves had help.  Perhaps from a traitor or invisible enemies or perhaps the assistance of mind controlling Illithids.  Or maybe your Bugbear and Troll slaves believed in the motto "Be All You Can Be".





			
				Thels said:
			
		

> *Are we (the male characters) still unaware of the fact that our female companions have those troubles getting their powers? *


----------



## Endur

I just added some more custom Drow items that are available (for gold) to post #1 in this thread.  One of them would qualify as a web-shooter (Spider Fang dagger that casts web 1/day).



			
				The Whiner Knight said:
			
		

> TWK
> Ya got web-shooters?
> (j/k) [/B]


----------



## Raurth Snowfang

Just a few questions about Krecil...

He killed the other patron 200 years ago.. has he been the patron since then? How does his and matron wasserface's relationship work while outside the city?...

Do his children know he is their father? Does he act fatherly towards them and not towards the others? Do the others dislike him for kiling their father.? 

Thanks


----------



## Thels

AFAIK the oldest 2 children were from the 1st patron while the other 2 children are from the 3rd patron. I guess we can assume there are no children from the 2nd patron, so nobody to hold a grudge against you. The 1st patron probably died buying some time for us to escape, so we got 2 PC's that likely became half-orphans very recently.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang

oooh yeah, forgot about that.... who's playing the matron, im trying to work out how i should roleplay with him/her/it?


----------



## Radiant

whoa, my first try in creating a D&D character, i hope i got it right.

Narcelia Millithor
Elder Daughter of House Millithor
Drow Priestess of Lloth

Str: 14/+2                           Hit Points: 44
Dex: 13/15/+2                    Base Attack 7(9)/2(4)
Con:12/10/+0                     Saves:
Int: 12/14/+2                      Frotitude: 7
Wis: 20/+5                          Reflex: 3+2
Cha: 8/10/+0                      Will 7+5

Skills: 
Class:
Spellcraft 4+2/6
Knowledge(Religion) 6+2/8
Knowledge(Arcana) 5+2/7
Heal 5+5/10
Diplpmacy 4+0/4
Concentration 5+0/5
Other:
Move Silently 4+2/6
Hide 4+2/6
Wilderness Lore 1+5/6
Spot 2+5/7

Languages: Undercommon, Drow, Drow Sign Language, Abyssal.
Feats: Blind Fighting(for free), Dodge, Ambidexterity, Two Weapon Fighting (Quarterstaff), Extra Turning, Lightning Reflexes (for free).


Domains: Darkness, Drow
Spells per Level:                 
Level:
1-4/+2
2-4/+1
3-3/+1
4-3/+1
5-2/+1


----------



## Thels

Radiant said:
			
		

> *Str: 14/+2                          Hit Points: 44
> Dex: 12/14/+2                   Base Attack 7(9)/2(4)
> Con:12/10/+0                    Saves:
> Int: 12/14/+2                     Frotitude: 7
> Wis: 20/+5                         Reflex: 3+2
> Cha: 8/10/+0                     Will 7+5*




Assuming your 2 bonus points went into Wisdom, then you didn't spend enough.

Str 14 (6)
Dex 12 (4)
Con 12 (4)
Int 12 (4)
Wis 18 (16)
Cha 8 (0)

For a total of 34 points. Females get 35 points.


----------



## Radiant

Thels said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Assuming your 2 bonus points went into Wisdom, then you didn't spend enough.
> 
> Str 14 (6)
> Dex 12 (4)
> Con 12 (4)
> Int 12 (4)
> Wis 18 (10)
> Cha 8 (0)
> 
> For a total of 28 points. Females get 35 points. *




they did, but then i tried that point buy system on the char generator programm points above 14 costed double or so. Not sure if that's normal.


----------



## Thels

Uhm, I miscalculated. The Wis 18 costs 16 points, so you spent a total of 34 points. You still got 1 point to spend on Dex, Con, Int or Cha. Makes an odd score, so not that usefull, I know, but you could even it out at level 12. Also, Dex 15 qualifies you for some feats.


----------



## Radiant

Thels said:
			
		

> *Uhm, I miscalculated. The Wis 18 costs 16 points, so you spent a total of 34 points. You still got 1 point to spend on Dex, Con, Int or Cha. Makes an odd score, so not that usefull, I know, but you could even it out at level 12. Also, Dex 15 qualifies you for some feats. *




thanks, edited that.


----------



## Yasarra

Vendui, ussta dalharen.  *lol*  Hi, I'm Kat.  I'll be running Matron Ki'Willis Millithor.  It took a couple of days to get my confirmation letter when I signed up for these boards, otherwise I would have posted sooner.  I'll be posting a character sheet in the next couple of days and am looking forward to playing with all of you.     For those of you that don't have this, you may find it useful.  Check out The Drow Fortress.  This is where I usually play, and we could really use some decent players on this board.  Well, I have a character to build, so I'll catch you later on the boards.  By the way, my IM info, if you want to contact me is as follows:

AIM:  SevernaDrow
Yahoo: hecate_trevia

~Kat~


----------



## Endur

Looks great 

What cleric domains did you decide upon?

Also, you get one more language.  I'd recommend Abyssal (some of the religious texts and rituals are conducted in Abyssal).



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> *whoa, my first try in creating a D&D character, i hope i got it right.
> 
> Narcelia Millithor
> Elder Daughter of House Millithor
> Drow Priestess of Lloth
> 
> Str: 14/+2                           Hit Points: 44
> Dex: 13/15/+2                    Base Attack 7(9)/2(4)
> Con:12/10/+0                     Saves:
> Int: 12/14/+2                      Frotitude: 7
> Wis: 20/+5                          Reflex: 3+2
> Cha: 8/10/+0                      Will 7+5
> 
> Skills:
> Class:
> Spellcraft 4+2/6
> Knowledge(Religion) 6+2/8
> Knowledge(Arcana) 5+2/7
> Heal 5+5/10
> Diplpmacy 4+0/4
> Concentration 5+0/5
> Other:
> Move Silently 4+2/6
> Hide 4+2/6
> Wilderness Lore 1+5/6
> Spot 2+5/7
> 
> Languages: Undercommon, Drow, Drow Sign Language.
> Feats: Blind Fighting, Dodge, Ambidexterity, Two Weapon Fighting (Quarterstaff)
> 
> Spells per Level:
> Level:
> 1-4/+2
> 2-4/+1
> 3-3/+1
> 4-3/+1
> 5-2/+1 *


----------



## Endur

*Lolth's Silence*

For the male PCs to find out about Lolth's silence, either a Priestess can tell you, or you can find out on your own using the chart below.

Either the Gather Information or Sense Motive skill will work for this
DC 30: You overheard a priestess praying and asking why Menzoberanzan has lost Lolth’s favor
DC 25:  During the brief fight against the revolting slaves, you noticed that the Priestesses relied more upon their magic items than their spells
DC 20:  You know the Priestesses are very upset over something for the last month.  They are performing more rituals than normal and attending meetings with other Priestesses.  Whatever it is, it must be an important secret.
DC 15: You don’t understand how the house defenses could have fallen so quickly to the slaves.  There must be treachery involved!


+2 if 5 or more ranks of Listen
+2 if 5 or more ranks of Knowledge Religion
+2 if 10 or more ranks of Move Silently
+2 if 10 or more ranks of Hide
+2 if speak Abyssal


If any of the males roll 35 or higher, let me know.







			
				Thels said:
			
		

> *Are we (the male characters) still unaware of the fact that our female companions have those troubles getting their powers? *


----------



## Radiant

Endur said:
			
		

> *Looks great
> 
> What cleric domains did you decide upon?
> 
> Also, you get one more language.  I'd recommend Abyssal (some of the religious texts and rituals are conducted in Abyssal).
> 
> *




Drow and Darkness, me thinks that's mostly what Lloth stands for. I'll update it.


----------



## Radiant

Yasarra said:
			
		

> *Vendui, ussta dalharen.  *lol*  Hi, I'm Kat.  I'll be running Matron Ki'Willis Millithor.  It took a couple of days to get my confirmation letter when I signed up for these boards, otherwise I would have posted sooner.  I'll be posting a character sheet in the next couple of days and am looking forward to playing with all of you.     For those of you that don't have this, you may find it useful.  Check out The Drow Fortress.  This is where I usually play, and we could really use some decent players on this board.  Well, I have a character to build, so I'll catch you later on the boards.  By the way, my IM info, if you want to contact me is as follows:
> 
> AIM:  SevernaDrow
> Yahoo: hecate_trevia
> 
> ~Kat~ *




mommy!!! *hugs*
aehm , sorry hi


----------



## Xael

*Re: Lolth's Silence*



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> *For the male PCs to find out about Lolth's silence, either a Priestess can tell you, or you can find out on your own using the chart below.*




Got 16. Whee. Quertus has had his head covered in spellbooks I see.


----------



## Radiant

how do we handle rolls? I'm used to the DM making em in pbp games.


----------



## Endur

For Dice Rolling, there are going to be two categories of dice rolling.  Either the GM will roll and tell you the results, or I'll let the players roll.  I'm going to be flexible on this.  

If I'm letting the players roll (as I was in this case), if you don't have a d20 available, you can take 10 and just add your modifiers.

For non-opposed skill checks, I will usually do something like what I did above and let the players roll.  

For opposed skill checks (i.e. monster sneaks up behind a drow, or a drow sneaks up behind a monster) and combat, I will usually do the die rolls.  



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> *how do we handle rolls? I'm used to the DM making em in pbp games. *


----------



## Calim

got a 28


----------



## Prince Atom

Got a 21 (rolled 19).

"More ceremonies?  That's more sacrifices!  Good thing I'm elderboy -- they'll take the slaves first.  Not that I'll be last, by a long shot, but better them than me.

I still gotta stand and chant through all these ceremonies, though...."

TWK
Gather Information?  Sense Motive?  ElderBoy can do that....


----------



## Endur

*More Character Background Thoughts*

Something else to think about is how much exposure has your character had to the world outside Menzoberanzan.  

All of the characters are graduates of the Meznoberanzan educational system for nobles (Arach-tinilith, Sorcere, and Melee-Magthere).  As part of that educational system, your character would have made at least one raid to the surface world to fight against the surface elves.  You also would have made several patrols into the Underdark.

In the last thirty years, Menzoberanzan has been involved in three major wars with other cities.  The war against Mithril Hall was a major defeat for Menzoberanzan.  Menzoberanzan conquered the Deep Gnome city of Blindenstone a few years later.  Menzoberanzan also successfully defended itself against an invasion from the Drow city of Sschindylryn.  

If you like, your character could have been involved in those events (in your backstory) or not.


----------



## Thels

I rolled a 3+2+2+2 = 9. I didn't notice a single thing.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang

Welcome Kat, i'll be playing as Krecil, your patron and lover (woot!), i've added you to my AIM contact list, i'm under RaurthSnowfang so we can get in contact and discuss roleplaying and character issues..

And for endur, I got a 22 on the knowledge thingy (18+2+2)

Also, can you give some background on what Krecil and Matron Ki'willis' relationship has been like up till now or is that for Kat and I to decide for ourselves?

THanks


----------



## Prince Atom

*Marckarius Millithor, male drow Rgr5/Ftr5*:  CR 10; Medium humanoid (elf); HD 5d10+5d8+10; hp 59; Init +2; Spd 30 ft; AC 24 (+3 Dex, +7 armor, +4 shield); Atk +15/+10 melee (_+1 shocking burst light flail_, 1d8+5 plus 1d6 or 1d10 electricity), +14/+9 melee (_+1 sling_ and _+1 bullet_, 1d4+2, 50ft); SA Spells, spell-like abilities, Favored Enemy (Elf +4, Illithids +2); SQ SR 21, Darkvision 120 ft, Will +2 vs spells and spell-like abilities, light blindness; AL CE; SV Fort +9, Ref +8, Will +5; Str 17, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 14.

_Skills and Feats_:  Climb +9, Concentration +5, Handle Animal +18, Heal +5, Hide +15, Intuit Direction +3, Jump +9, Knowledge (dungeoneering) +6, Listen +5, Move Silently +15, Ride +7, Search +6, Spot +5, Survival +3, Swim -3; Blind-fight, Endurance, Iron Will, Leadership, Rapid Shot, Stealthy, Track, Weapon Focus (light flail), Weapon Specialization (light flail).  Height 4 feet 8 inches.

_Tongues_:  Drow Sign Language, Elf, Goblin, Undercommon.

_Equipment_:  _Boots of Elvenkind_, _Cloak of Elvenkind_, House insignia, _+1 shocking burst light flail_, _+2 light fortification elven chain_, _lion's shield_*, _spider mask_,  _belt of giant's strength +4_*, _+1 sling_, 50 _+1 sling bullets_, _ring of feather fall_, fancy clothes and jewelry totalling approx. 19,830gp.

I realized I was missing a few skill points.  Heh, oughta be able to train any riding lizards we find in the Underdark now!

And, Heya, Kat!  Er, um...  "Greetings, revered Matron.  I trust this day finds you well.  I am ever at your beck and call."

TWK
Kiss up?  Elderboy can do that.


----------



## Prince Atom

Oh, yeah, I know we're disregarding LA and ECL because we're all the same.  I just want to be clear on this, have we got 45,000 or 66,000 XP at 10th level?

TWK
Silly questions?  Elderboy.


----------



## Thels

EDIT: Stupid post. Misread XP for GP.


----------



## Endur

We're not going to worry about experience points.  Every so often, I'm going to say all of you go up a level.





			
				The Whiner Knight said:
			
		

> *Oh, yeah, I know we're disregarding LA and ECL because we're all the same.  I just want to be clear on this, have we got 45,000 or 66,000 XP at 10th level?
> 
> TWK
> Silly questions?  Elderboy. *


----------



## Endur

Relationship background beyond what I've posted is for Kat and yourself to determine.



			
				Raurth Snowfang said:
			
		

> *Welcome Kat, i'll be playing as Krecil, your patron and lover (woot!), i've added you to my AIM contact list, i'm under RaurthSnowfang so we can get in contact and discuss roleplaying and character issues..
> 
> And for endur, I got a 22 on the knowledge thingy (18+2+2)
> 
> Also, can you give some background on what Krecil and Matron Ki'willis' relationship has been like up till now or is that for Kat and I to decide for ourselves?
> 
> THanks *


----------



## Thels

Btw, should we pick our own ages and hope it matches out, or are you picking ages? Are there any characters past the 1st age step, and thus get -1 physical +1 mental?


----------



## Endur

You can pick your own ages, except it should work out that Ki'Willis is over 600, Krecil is 300 something, the two older children should be 200 something, and the two younger children should be 100 something.  The two who are not Ki'Willis' children can be anything they want between 100 something and 400 something.

We're not using the physical/mental modifiers for age categories.



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> *Btw, should we pick our own ages and hope it matches out, or are you picking ages? Are there any characters past the 1st age step, and thus get -1 physical +1 mental? *


----------



## Endur

Two other quick comments.  Ambidexterity is going away soon (bundled into 2 weapon fighting), so you can have another feat if you like.  Also, it looks to me like you still have another 9 skill points that you can spend.



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> *whoa, my first try in creating a D&D character, i hope i got it right.
> 
> Narcelia Millithor
> Elder Daughter of House Millithor
> Drow Priestess of Lloth
> 
> Str: 14/+2                           Hit Points: 44
> Dex: 13/15/+2                    Base Attack 7(9)/2(4)
> Con:12/10/+0                     Saves:
> Int: 12/14/+2                      Frotitude: 7
> Wis: 20/+5                          Reflex: 3+2
> Cha: 8/10/+0                      Will 7+5
> 
> Skills:
> Class:
> Spellcraft 4+2/6
> Knowledge(Religion) 6+2/8
> Knowledge(Arcana) 5+2/7
> Heal 5+5/10
> Diplpmacy 4+0/4
> Concentration 5+0/5
> Other:
> Move Silently 4+2/6
> Hide 4+2/6
> Wilderness Lore 1+5/6
> Spot 2+5/7
> 
> Languages: Undercommon, Drow, Drow Sign Language, Abyssal.
> Feats: Blind Fighting(for free), Dodge, Ambidexterity, Two Weapon Fighting (Quarterstaff), Extra Turning, Lightning Reflexes (for free).
> 
> 
> Domains: Darkness, Drow
> Spells per Level:
> Level:
> 1-4/+2
> 2-4/+1
> 3-3/+1
> 4-3/+1
> 5-2/+1 *


----------



## Endur

*Administration*

When character sheets are finished, please post them in the Rogues Gallery thread here 

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=53660

We will start the IC posts tomorrow in the Playing the Game thread here:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=54053

I'll announce the official launch in the current OOC thread


----------



## Pyrex

*Drow Sociology 101*

Among the PC's who 'outranks' who?

What are the accepted modes of address between the PC's?

Ex: How should Narcelia and Carcelon address  Ki'Willis?  "Mother", "Matron Mother", "Mommy", etc...


----------



## Xael

*Re: Drow Sociology 101*



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> *Among the PC's who 'outranks' who?*




Yeah, I want to know who I can order around. 



> *Ex: How should Narcelia and Carcelon address  Ki'Willis?  "Mother", "Matron Mother", "Mommy", etc...  *




And how does Quertus address her? "Matron Mother" I quess, certainly "Mother" won't do...


----------



## Endur

*Re: Drow Sociology 101*

Social Status (from the point of view of Drow Society)

1.  Matron Mother Ki'Willis Millithor

Big gap between 1, head of a noble house, and 2-3, priestesses

2.  Narcelia Millithor
3.  Carcelen Millithor

Gap between 2-3, noble priestesses, and 4-8, noble males

4. Patron Krecil Treak
5. Elderboy Marckarius Millithor
6. Secondboy Torellan Millithor
7. Adopted Son Dariel Kront'tane
8. House Wizard Quertus Millithor

Note that Krecil's social status would drop from #4 to #7 if Ki'Willis removed him from the Patron position.   

Also, the social status between Narcelia and Carcelen is a rivalry and almost a tie.  Narcelia is older, but Carcelen (before the silence) had a little more favor from the Spider Queen, as evidenced by having three heads on her snake whip vs. the two heads on Narcelia's snake whip.  (Perhaps the Spider Queen was concerned with Narcelia's curiousity for the outside world).

Social status for #4 through #8 is almost a tie.  Nobody in this category would order anyone else in this category around, unless their responsibility required them to do so. 

Accepted modes of address depend on what Kat and the rest of you decide upon.  

Drow noble households are a little bit different from drow commoner households.  A drow noble house has a sufficient number of servants that children aren't raised by the noble mother, instead a drow child would have a "nanny" or someone else to look after them while the Noble Mother focuses on house business and religious service to the Spider Queen.   So child terms of endearment like "mommy" are unlikely to develop.   



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> *Among the PC's who 'outranks' who?
> 
> What are the accepted modes of address between the PC's?
> 
> Ex: How should Narcelia and Carcelon address  Ki'Willis?  "Mother", "Matron Mother", "Mommy", etc...  *


----------



## Endur

*Re: Re: Drow Sociology 101*

Oh, and another piece of ancient history, way back when, Quertus' mother competed with Ki'Willis for the title of Matron of House Millithor.  Ki'Willis was selected after Quertus' mother was fatally eliminated from the competition, but the outcome was very much in doubt.  

Nobody is exactly sure who killed Quertus' mother, or if it had anything at all to do with house politics.

Quertus' age should be 200 something.  



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> *
> And how does Quertus address her? "Matron Mother" I quess, certainly "Mother" won't do... *


----------



## Xael

Nothing.


----------



## Yasarra

Formally, she should be addressed as Matron Mother in her presence.  When not in her presence, Matron Ki'Willis is fine, unless there is someone of another house around, and then Matron Millithor should be used.  The exception will probably be Krecil, who may, in her presence and in front of the rest of the house, address this character as Matron Ki'Willis unless nobles of another house are present, and simply Ki'Willis in private, unless she is in a particularly foul mood and decides that he's overstepped his bounds.  The intricacies of nobility can be a pain at times in drow society, literally.


----------



## Thels

Sounds fine to me.

For my char, simply Dariel should be about right for everyone.

PS. Any info on when I was adopted? How old was I or how long ago did it happen? (Before or after the 2nd Patron got killed?)


----------



## Yasarra

As for who you can order around, among the males, it depends on how manipulative you can be and how much "leverage" you can find to aid that manipulative mind of yours.  Coersion can twist the hierarchy so terribly among the males.


----------



## Endur

Let's estimate that Dariel was adopted one hundred something years ago.  Let's estimate that you were one hundred to two hundred years old when you were adopted.  



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> *Sounds fine to me.
> 
> For my char, simply Dariel should be about right for everyone.
> 
> PS. Any info on when I was adopted? How old was I or how long ago did it happen? (Before or after the 2nd Patron got killed?) *


----------



## Endur

*IC Posts in "Playing the Game"*

We will start the IC posts at 12 noon EST on Saturday in the Playing the Game thread here:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/show...&threadid=54053


----------



## Radiant

*Re: IC Posts in "Playing the Game"*



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> *We will start the IC posts at 12 noon EST on Saturday in the Playing the Game thread here:
> 
> http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/show...&threadid=54053 *




arrrg!!! must still buy items *runs of*


----------



## Thels

Endur said:
			
		

> *Let's estimate that Dariel was adopted one hundred something years ago.  Let's estimate that you were one hundred to two hundred years old when you were adopted.*




Ahh, time to raise my age by about a century 

This hierarchy structure in the party is interesting to say the least


----------



## Radiant

bought some items, maybe they even aren't all crap. This should be the finished character:

Narcelia Millithor
Elder Daughter of House Millithor
Drow Priestess of Lloth

Str: 14/+2 Hit Points: 44
Dex: 13/15/+2 Base Attack 7(10)/2(5)
Con:12/10/+0 Saves:
Int: 12/14/+2 Fortitude: 7
Wis: 20/+5 Reflex: 3+2+2
Cha: 8/10/+0 Will 7+5+2 (another+2against spells and spell-like abilities for a total of 16)

Skills: 
Class:
Spellcraft 4+2/6
Knowledge(Religion) 8+2/10
Knowledge(Arcana) 5+2/7
Heal 6+5/11
Diplomacy 4+0/4
Concentration 5+0/5
Other:
Move Silently 5+2/7
Hide 5+2/7
Wilderness Lore 1+5/6
Spot 2+5/7
Swim 1+2/3

Languages: Undercommon, Drow, Drow Sign Language, Abyssal.
Feats: Blind Fighting(for free), Weapon Focus: Longsword, Lightning Reflexes(for free), Iron Will, Combat Casting , Extra Turning.

Turnings per day: 7 (4 left)

Domains: Darkness, Drow
Spells per Level: 
Level:
1-4/+2
2-4/+1
3-3/+1
4-3/+1
5-2/+1

Equipment:
Backpack
Rations for ten days.
Bedroll
Grappling Hook
50ft of silk rope
Clerics Vestments

Magic Items:
The carapace: Narcelia's scale male armor looks like pure black chitnious spider crapace that enlcoses her up to the neck.
+5armor (for total value of 9)with "Silent Move" power Cost:36,2K
Gloves of Arrow Snarring. Cost: 4k
Pearl of Power Level 5. Cost: 25k
Nightchill: This weapons hilt is made of black jade and it's blade consists of nevermelting ice: +3 Longsword with the frost power. Cost: 32,315K
Amber Spider Amulet: Cost: o,7K

Gold: 20K


----------



## Raurth Snowfang

you forgot your snakey whip .. i think the limit on items is no item greater than 25k in cost also..


----------



## Endur

*Begin IC Posts*

All the characters are posted and we can begin IC posts in the playing the game thread.


----------



## Endur

*Teleporting in the Underdark*

The Underdark is suffused with a magical radiation that the Drow call Faerzress.  

Ki'Willis, Narcelia, Carcelon, Krecil, and Quertus understand what the practical effects of Faerzress are.

1) Faerzress interferes with scrying and divination magics (-4 to scry checks).

2) Faerzress interferes with teleportation magic.  Spells such as Teleport, Word of Recall, Refuge, and even Teleport Without Error fail more often in the Underdark than they do in the surface world.  Anytime you want to teleport more than a mile though the Underdark, there is a severe risk of failure.  Portals and Teleportation circles do not suffer the risk of failure, but Faerzress limits their placement to certain locations.

Spells like Teleport are great for use inside of a Drow city such as Menzoberanzan, but are never used to travel to other Drow cities.

Faerzress does not affect locations close to the surface.  For example, Mithril Hall is not affected by Faerzress.


----------



## Xael

*Re: Teleporting in the Underdark*



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> *2) Faerzress interferes with teleportation magic.*




There goes my backup plan...


----------



## Radiant

Raurth Snowfang said:
			
		

> *you forgot your snakey whip .. i think the limit on items is no item greater than 25k in cost also.. *




*sigh* oh my and that after all that fast reading. I'll see that I change it.


----------



## Calim

So are we all out or are some of us in the bags?


----------



## Thels

Calim, get your ass over to this page> http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=958156#post958156


----------



## Endur

For posting out of character stuff in the main thread, I'm going to play that by ear.  I'm a pretty flexible gm.

I have downloaded a copy of all of the character sheets, so if its just a skill check, you can just list the skill in describing your actions (i.e. I'm moving silently and hiding to avoid being noticed by the sentries).  You don't have to give me particular numbers.  Likewise, you don't have to say moving full speed, half speed, double move, etc.  In your text description, I'll figure that out based on whether you are running, walking, sneaking, etc.

If we get to a complex situation that has multiple numbers involved, we can use posts in this thread (the OOC thread).  Likewise, I'm going to post level ups in this thread, game mechanics, and so forth.

When we start doing life and death combat situations, I'll post the numbers in this thread and the IC stuff in the other thread.  i.e. If a Frost Giant criticals a PC, I'll write in this thread that character A was critical hitted for 87 points of damage and the Frost Giant cleaves into character B...  In the IC thread, I'll write that the Huge Giant swung his axe so hard that it chopped off character A's head and the followthrough slammed into character B.


----------



## Endur

*Underdark Flavor*

If any of our spell casters want their spells to have more of an underdark flavor, that is perfectly fine.

A good example: using a mount or phantom steed spell, but instead of a horse showing up, a spider or a riding lizard is summoned/created.  

Another example would be using a Summon Monster spell to summon a spider even if a spider isn't listed as a choice.  etc.


----------



## Endur

*Leveling, Character Advancement, etc.*

One more comment on leveling and experience points.  If the characters survive the whole adventure, they will gain several levels.  Level 20 is potentially obtainable.

Lolth isn't known for granting Raise Dead and Resurrection spells to her clerics.  So, if a character dies in battle, that PC is unlikely to be returned to life unless you find a staff of resurrection or some other magic item that can raise the dead (or a cleric of another deity that is willing to raise you from the dead).  However, Lolth is known for creating undead out of dead drow (Zin Carla, etc.).  So its possible that a deceased PC might be returned as a templated undead, either through a ritual like Zin Carla or through a spell (either memorized or on a scroll).  

Characters favored by Lolth might even be transformed into "outsider" servants in the demon web after they die (Yochols, etc.).

Characters that are not in Lolth's favor may suffer misfortune and calamities (if and when the silence ends).

This story is not meant to be a linear sequence of encounters from a module.  The story is meant to grow out of the actions of the characters.


----------



## Xael

*Re: Underdark Flavor*



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> *If any of our spell casters want their spells to have more of an underdark flavor, that is perfectly fine.
> 
> A good example: using a mount or phantom steed spell, but instead of a horse showing up, a spider or a riding lizard is summoned/created.*




Nice. Now the _Mount_ would actually make sense. Too bad I didn't take it...



> *Another example would be using a Summon Monster spell to summon a spider even if a spider isn't listed as a choice.  etc. *




Just how big spider can I get with _Summon Monster V_? And if the spider dies, who's fault is it? The summoner's or the one who killed it?


----------



## Radiant

*Re: Leveling, Character Advancement, etc.*



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> *
> Lolth isn't known for granting Raise Dead and Resurrection spells to her clerics.
> Characters that are not in Lolth's favor may suffer misfortune and calamities (if and when the silence ends).
> 
> This story is not meant to be a linear sequence of encounters from a module.  The story is meant to grow out of the actions of the characters. *




*starts writng a new prepared spell list* 
crying voice. "mommy the big spider won't allow me to raise dead!!"
man drow households must have some strange conversations.


----------



## Endur

*"I can help you be the Greatest Goblin Ever"*

Well, Krecil's statement is either the truth or a bluff.

If its a bluff, Krecil rolled a 15 + has +4 modifier.  Grivak rolled a 6 and has a modifier to be revealed later.

When Grivak gets out of the hole, he rolls a 5 + modifier for his spot check and a 19 + modifier for his listen check.  Grivak knows what 5' square the voice came from, but even having pinpointed the square, he doesn't see Krecil in his Piwafwi (although he does get a circumstance bonus to find him, since he knows exactly where to look).


----------



## Raurth Snowfang

Phew, guessing that was pretty close, thats one hell of a goblin  happy i didnt have to take him on, probably would've had me


----------



## Endur

*Re: Re: Underdark Flavor*

Summon Monster Spells used to recruit Fiendish Spiders.

Spiders from 1 to 8 are by default Hunters, but you can summon a web spinner if you want.
(all Chaotic Evil)
1 Fiendish Medium Spider(HD 2)
2 Fiendish Large Spider (HD 4)
3 Fiendish Large Spider (HD 7)
4 Fiendish Huge Spider (HD 10)
5 Fiendish Huge Spider (HD 15)
6 Fiendish Huge Spider (HD 20)
7 Fiendish Gargantuan Spider (HD 24)
8 Fiendish Colossal Spider (HD 48)
8: Bebilith (Demon)
9: Retriever (Demon Construct)

Also, not now because of the Silence, but Priestesses can summon:
5 Yochlol (Demon, Lolth's Handmaiden, Monsters of Faerun)

If the spider dies, it would be considered both the Summoner's fault and the fault of the one who killed it.  Keep in mind, however, that these are not live spiders from somewhere else in the Realms.  These are demonic spiders from the Abyss (the Demon Web or a similar realm).

Essentially, you are summoning up a demon and sending him into battle.  If the demon dies before the spell expires, then he/she can't return to the Realms for a century or longer.  There are enough demonic spiders available that there are no game rule effects for having a spider die, but the Priestesses may not see it that way and the Demon itself might seek revenge in the future.

The reason why the Bebilith is a level 8 monster and the 48 HD Spider is also level 8 is because the Fiendish Spiders don't understand communication.  They just gate in and start attacking anyone you perceive as an enemy.  Bebiliths understand Abyssal and have telepathy, so you can actually communicate with a Bebilith and give it orders.  The Bebilith is a much preferred servant.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> *
> Just how big spider can I get with Summon Monster V? And if the spider dies, who's fault is it? The summoner's or the one who killed it? *


----------



## Thels

Does this apply to summon animal too?


----------



## Endur

Yes, although those would be natural spiders from somewhere else in the Realms, not Fiendish spiders.  Same hit dice and the alingment is neutral.



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> *Does this apply to summon animal too? *


----------



## Thels

Oke, *makes mental note to himself: Only summon a spider when he's bound to live*


----------



## Endur

*Maps*

Is the quick map I put together in text format helpful?

I'm going to pick up a scanner for better access to graphics.  I have some nice pictures of House Millithor from the Menzoberanzan boxed set.  And there are some nice images in the City of the Spider Queen module.

I'll also start using some more advanced software (than simple text) for some of our later dungeon images.  

Tom


----------



## Pyrex

The map is great.

Once Dariel, Torellan and Krecil report back will you
update it accordingly?

Thanks.


----------



## Radiant

items revised:
the armor is still 0.2 over, I hope that's not a problem.

Equipment:
Backpack
Rations for ten days.
Bedroll
Grappling Hook
50ft of silk rope
Clerics Vestments

Magic Items:
The carapace: Narcelia's scale male armor looks like pure black chitnious spider carapace that encloses her up to the neck.
+4armor (for total value of 8) with "Silent Move" power Cost:25,2K
Gloves of Arrow Snaring. Cost: 4k
Pearl of Power Level 5. Cost: 25k
Nightchill: This weapons hilt is made of black jade and it's blade consists of nevermelting ice: +2 Longsword with the frost power. Cost: 18,315K
Amber Spider Amulet: Cost: 0,7k
Figurine of Wondrous Power (the spider thing) 20k

Gold:25k


----------



## Thels

Uhm, remember the Cloak of Elvenkind you got for free. You might not need Silent Armor.


----------



## Radiant

Thels said:
			
		

> *Uhm, remember the Cloak of Elvenkind you got for free. You might not need Silent Armor. *




i do, but i didn't think a cloak would stop the noise from my armor. But i do not know if the boni stack.


----------



## Endur

*Distances in the Underdark*

At your best guess, you would think that it is possible to get to Mantol Derith if you walk for eight hours.

However, moving silently requires movement at half-speed, so that would take sixteen hours.

Alternatively, if you didn't care about noise, you could jog and probably be there in about four hours (but this would be very dangerous and you risk running right into a trap or an ambush).  

The times above don't include resting, wrong turns, monsters, etc.

In another hour or so, you are going to begin getting tired, so you'll either need to stop somewhere and rest, or start taking subdual damage from forced marching.  Since you are all drow, resting only takes four hours.


----------



## Pyrex

*Posting Frequency.*

Just a quick heads-up.  I'll be out of town (and, hence, offline) from 5pm PST today (6/26) through ~6pm PST Sunday (6/29).

I'll try to get caught up and post Sunday evening, but Monday morning is just as likely.

I'll also be offline Wed July-9 through Sun July-13.

Aside from those days, I'll be checking the boards at least once per weekday and at least once per weekend.


----------



## Endur

*Posting Frequency*

From a GM perspective:

My posting plan is to do a maximum of one major plot post per day.  I might also do some additional explanatory posts or sub-plot posts.  Right now, I'm checking the message boards multiple times per day, but I intend to slow down to once a day in the months of July and August.  I will occassionally skip a day, but my current plan is check the message boards every day.

We have not had any combats yet.  When the party does enter a combat, I'll make a post(i.e. The Big Bad B______ says,"I shall have you all for breakfast", I'll describe the many spell-like abilities he uses after his aggressive comment, the outcome of any held actions the party members have that went off before the Big Bad B's spell-like rays, and then its the party member's round).  Then 24 hours later, I'll check the posts that the party members have made, resolve their actions for the round, and describe how the Big Bad B wasn't quite as big or as bad as you thought it was (or, maybe I'll announce its time to generate new characters   ).

If its a combat, and someone doesn't post in the 24 hour period, I'll either have their character delay their action until the player does post, or I'll have the character do whatever I think the player wanted their character to do.

If a one on one combat situation comes up between a PC and a monster, then obviously I won't use the 24 hour period.  I'll just wait until the player makes a post, before describing how the monster responds.  Kind of like how I handled the captures of the Goblins.


----------



## Radiant

sorry for the slow posting, my weekend is trouble.


----------



## Thels

I was kinda hoping for someone else to post 1st, as my character would probably wait for a more important housemember to make a decision, but oh well. Maybe it's just the weekend and things will roll again on mondays...


----------



## Endur

*Animal Companions*

The players of Dariel and Marckarius should start thinking about what kind of animal companion they want (if any) for their ranger levels.  A wide range of animals are for sale in Mantol Derith.

Suggested Drow Animal Companions are listed here:

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=books/fr/pets


----------



## Prince Atom

I was actually thinking of a riding lizard, either as companion or merely an asset.  I don't have Mounted Combat, but I'm getting a feat here in a level or so....

But there's a dichotomy between Mr Reynolds' description and the one in my FRCS.  The former seems to be a big gator or skink, while the FRCS riding lizard is described as something like Velociraptor or Deinonychus.  From the Drizzt books I had an image of something like Reynolds' description, but I like the image of a semi-upright bipedal reptile better.

So what's the description you're using?  I'll abide by your description over the other two.

TWK


----------



## Endur

*Riding Lizards*

As a flexible GM, I'm going to assume that Drow houses have both the semi-upright riding lizards and the lower to the ground riding lizards described in SKR's link.  The Pack Lizards are definitely low to the ground, gator type lizards.  

So pick whichever description you like best for your mount.  For game stats, we'll use the stats from the FRCS (p.308).  

Under the new Ranger rules, you can take a riding lizard as your companion and it would get extra hit dice, ac, str, etc. similar to a bonded paladin mount.


----------



## Thels

A mount, eh? Not for me. I'm more thinking along the lines of an actual companion creature, like the Cavvekan.

I only got 2 levels in Animal Companion, so mine's not getting any bonuses yet.


----------



## Endur

I have not seen 3e stats for a Cavvekan.  So unless you know of stats for it, we would probably use the stats for a 3e dog, with blindsight 120' and light blindness.  

As a 3e dog, the Cavvekan could either be size small or size medium.


----------



## Thels

120' darkvision? They're nearsighted. They probably have a big bonus to Listen and Survival when using Scent, but very poor Spot values, and 10' darkvision sounds more like it.

But it doesn't have to be a Cavvekan to be precisely. A subterran dog that has the same stats as a Riding Dog with War Training (Trip ability), 120' darkvision and Light Blindness sounds fine to me too.


----------



## Endur

10' dark vision.  But 120' blindsight.  The Blindsight is from their keen hearing and sense of smell.

So, they can't really see other creatures, but they can certainly smell and hear them.


----------



## Thels

Okay, sounds good to me.

And a Riding Dog with War Training for all other aspects?


----------



## Endur

The Cavvekan can be a riding dog (size medium) for all other characteristics.


----------



## Thels

I meant the Riding Dog entry in the MM1. Of course I'm Medium too, so I can't ride it and don't see it as a mount. I don't see it as a riding dog at all, it just has about the same stats.


----------



## Endur

*Commonly Known Information About Mantol-Derith*

Commonly Known Information About Mantol Derith

Approximate population (including slaves, travelers, and permanent residents): 500

The three main merchants are: 

Yyssiriryl, trade representative of the ruling council of Menzoberanzan (former instructor at Arach Tirith, the school for High Priestesses in Menzoberanzan, She is not a noble)

Laral Kroul, 1/2 Orc, 1/2 Human owner of Laral's of Skullport and who has extensive trading contacts between the underdark and the surface world (rumored to be a former pirate)

Gradroc Gant, Duergar merchant from Gracklstugh (famed for preferring to hold auctions to sell his wares instead of negotiating prices one on one)

There used to be a deep gnome merchant by the name of Kassawar Plickenstint, but he was enslaved by Yyssiriryl when Blindenstone was destroyed by Menzoberanzan.  

You are not certain, but the auctioneer is probably Gradroc (or a close relative among the duergar).

None of the major merchants are likely to outright lie to you or magically defraud you, but they are certainly not going to be adverse to tricking you.

i.e. if they say they are selling item x that was produced by smith b, then to the best of their knowledge, it really is an x and it was really made by b.  However, "let the buyer beware" is always a good rule.  

The Duergar are known for selling their weapons through auctions.  The other merchants tend towards a more traditional approach of negotiation.


----------



## Endur

*Assumptions*

Assumption: 

I'm going to assume, unless told otherwise, that the members of House Millithor are concealing their house insignias while they are in Mantol-Derith.   

If and when you decide to wear your house insignias openly (which identify you as nobles from the twentieth house of Menzoberanzan),  please inform me.

Note that many experienced observers may guess that you are from Menzoberanzan (the closest Drow city) and may guess that you are nobles from your attitude and the quality of your garments and equipment, however, they won't know it for a fact, nor will they know what house you are from.


----------



## Endur

Narcelia's Whip of Fangs

To Hit Rolls: 13 and 17 plus modifiers
Django's flat-footed AC: not high enough
Narcelia hit Django twice, for no damage, but Django must make two saving throws

Django saving throw rolls: 8,9
Dwarf bonus vs. poison +2
Whip Fort DC: 19
Django's fort mod is not enough and fails both saving throws and suffers agonizing pain.

Django suffers a -8 on all attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws for 6 rounds (2d4 rounds).


----------



## Endur

*Power Level in the Underdark*

TWK wrote: 
Meanwhile, he tries to gauge their power relative to his family's through reading their body language and carriage.

OOC: Is there any way (possibly involving a skill check) that Marck can hazard a guess as to the power of the spirit nagas?


Power level is difficult to judge in the Underdark.  The best ways to judge power level are by: 1) actual experience (i.e. watching somebody in action); 2) reputation (either of the individual or the race); 3) other indicators, such as valuable possessions or wealth; 4) attitude.

Taking the Tavern drinkers as an example, the reputations of the abberations, the Illithids and the Spirit Nagas is such that they are probably the most powerful creatures in the tavern.  The Duergar, Shield Dwarves, Grimlocks, Goblinoids, Quaggoths, and humans, while capable, do not have the raw magical and mental power of the Illithids and the Spirit Nagas.  You don't yet have any knowledge of the personal reputations of any of the NPCs.

In terms of wealth and possessions, the Illithids and some of the Duergar sitting at Django's table seem to be the wealthiest (i.e. best equipped) individuals in the tavern.  

The least well equipped individuals in the tavern are the Shield Dwarves, the Goblinoids, the Quaggoths, and the Spirit Nagas.

The Grimlocks appear to be enslaved guards for the Illithids.  The Quaggoths appear to be filling a similar role for the Spirit Nagas.

In terms of attitude, Narcelia's whip and Django's whistling are impressive displays of attitude.  Other people in the room with attitude would be: The Illithids, the Spirit Nagas, and the four Duergar sitting at Django's table.

In terms of actual experience, the fact that Django is lying senseless on the floor, covered in alcohol and with a puffed up face, would seem to indicate that Django is not very powerful.  

In practical terms, Marckarius would probably think he could take anybody in the tavern in a swordfight.  Whether or not he could resist mind control from the Illithids or the Spirit Nagas is a different question.


----------



## Endur

*Exposure to the Outside World?*

All of the characters are graduates of the Meznoberanzan educational system for nobles (Arach-tinilith, Sorcere, and Melee-Magthere). As part of that educational system, your character would have made at least one raid to the surface world to fight against the surface elves. You also would have made several patrols into the Underdark.

In the last thirty years, Menzoberanzan has been involved in three major wars with other cities. The war against Mithril Hall was a major defeat for Menzoberanzan. Menzoberanzan conquered the Deep Gnome city of Blindenstone a few years later. Menzoberanzan also successfully defended itself against an invasion from the Drow city of Sschindylryn. 

If your character was part of any of these three wars and visited the opposing city, I'd like to know about it in the OOC thread.   It could have an impact on your knowledge and whether or not you know other NPCs.

If your character was part of the failed invasion force against Mithril Hall (detailed in RA Salvatore's Siege of Darkness), your character could have been part of the force that fought in the tunnels or the character could have gone outside in Berg'inyon Baenre's flanking attack force.  (i.e. please specify)

Your character could have been part of the conquest of Blindenstone (which basically consisted of the Priestesses summoning a horde of demons, watching Blindenstone's defenders get slain, and then moving in and enslaving all those who didn't die or flee).

If your character fought in the successful defense of Menzoberanzan against the invaders from Sschindylryn, your character could have done most of your fighting in Menzoberanzan, or you could have gone through a portal and actually fought in the drow city of Sschindyrlryn.


----------



## Thels

Being rather experienced in combat, I take it Dariel would probably have fought in at least one such wars. The war against the dwarves would be nice, cuz it's a good explenation for having Dwarves as his racial enemy  Dinin Baenre's flanking attack force seems more like sneaky people to me, so I'll go with them.

Not involved against Blindenstone. Against Sschindylryn Dariel probably did some fighting, but only defending Menzoberanzan.


----------



## Radiant

Thels said:
			
		

> *Being rather experienced in combat, I take it Dariel would probably have fought in at least one such wars. The war against the dwarves would be nice, cuz it's a good explenation for having Dwarves as his racial enemy  Dinin Baenre's flanking attack force seems more like sneaky people to me, so I'll go with them.
> 
> Not involved against Blindenstone. Against Sschindylryn Dariel probably did some fighting, but only defending Menzoberanzan. *




I'd say Narcelia was there too since the attack on Mithril hall is the only one i read so far so I at least know what happened there.


----------



## Endur

*FR year*

"Siege of Darkness" (the attack on Mithril Hall) occurred in 1358, right after the Time of Troubles.

WOTC hasn't announced the current year for the War of the Spider Queen, however, I'm guessing it will be DR 1374 or DR 1375 or somewhere around there.  Dale Reckoning 1375 or three years after the FRCS was written or 17 years after the events in "Siege of Darkness" and the raid on Mithril Hall.

Let's assume that DR 1375 is the current year unless I retroactively change it (after receiving more information from WOTC).


----------



## Raurth Snowfang

Krecil, if the timing is correct, will probably have been involved in all 3 in some shape or form... in the attack on Mithril Hall he most liokely would have realised what a big failiure it was going to be and stayed out of most of the fighting... in the defense of menzobarrenzan he would have been one of the drow who would have gone through into the other city and performed assassinations and the like... in the attack of blindenstone Krecil would have been used to eliminate important members of the gnomish council and power military figues...


----------



## Endur

*Yasarra's absence*

I know that Kat/Yasarra has some RL issues that have interfered with her ability to post for the last week or so.   The last time I saw her on line, she said she would make a post soon, but I'm not sure when soon will be.

So, I made a post on Ki'Willis's behavior in response to the "Django incident" based on her last known instructions on her character's goals.  Yasarra can modify her response retroactively the next time she makes a post.

My making a post on an absent character's behalf advances the plot and allows us to move forward with the game and not have everyone wait around for someone who is busy with RL issues.


----------



## Endur

*War of the Spider Queen novels*

In case anybody is reading the series, at this point in the timeline, we are finished with the first novel Dissolution.   The first novel covers the slave revolt in Menzoberanzan.  

The second novel, Insurrection, covers an expedition to Ched Nassad and what the protagonists find there.


----------



## Thels

Xael said:
			
		

> *Quertus will cast Haste and (using the partial action gained) also cast Summon Monster V and conjure a Celestial Dire Lion to attack (charge & pounce) the Balor if Matron orders offensive. If she doesn't, Quertus will cast Mirror Image. *




This message made me think, are we using 3.0 or 3.5 rules (since we're using the 3.5 classes). In 3.0 rules, Quertus could cast Mirror Image after he cast Haste, but not Summon Monster, since it's a full round spell and thus cannot be cast as a partial action. In 3.5, he can't cast either.


----------



## Xael

Thels said:
			
		

> *
> 
> This message made me think, are we using 3.0 or 3.5 rules (since we're using the 3.5 classes). In 3.0 rules, Quertus could cast Mirror Image after he cast Haste, but not Summon Monster, since it's a full round spell and thus cannot be cast as a partial action. In 3.5, he can't cast either. *




Hmm. He still has a move-action and the extra partial action (no difference to standard action) after casting Haste, so I just deciphered it as if he had full-round action left (move+partial/standard). Might be wrong though. If I'm wrong, Endur can just assume that he casts the Mirror Image.

If we're using 3.5 haste, the "party" just got one serious boost.


----------



## Endur

*Summon Monster*

Evil Spellcasters should think carefully about their Summoning spells.  

Do you really want to summon a Celestial Lion in a room full of drow elves?

Especially since the Celestial Lion doesn't speak any language you know.

He won't attack Quertus ... and the spell says he'll attack Quertus's enemies ... are you willing to gamble that he'll interpret Kurgoth as his target of choice?


----------



## Endur

Well, since you know what 3.5 haste does, lets go with 3.5 haste.  Extra movement, ac, etc. for everyone.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hmm. He still has a move-action and the extra partial action (no difference to standard action) after casting Haste, so I just deciphered it as if he had full-round action left (move+partial/standard). Might be wrong though. If I'm wrong, Endur can just assume that he casts the Mirror Image.
> 
> If we're using 3.5 haste, the "party" just got one serious boost. *


----------



## Xael

*Re: Summon Monster*



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> *Evil Spellcasters should think carefully about their Summoning spells.
> 
> Do you really want to summon a Celestial Lion in a room full of drow elves?
> 
> Especially since the Celestial Lion doesn't speak any language you know.
> 
> He won't attack Quertus ... and the spell says he'll attack Quertus's enemies ... are you willing to gamble that he'll interpret Kurgoth as his target of choice? *




Well, if I summon *fiendish* something, how can I be sure that it will attack the Balor?  Actually, how can I be sure that *anything* I summon attacks something I want it to attack?



> *Well, since you know what 3.5 haste does, lets go with 3.5 haste. Extra movement, ac, etc. for everyone.*




Fine.


----------



## Endur

Summonings.  

Well, if you summon a fiendish something its more likely to understand a command to attack spoken in Abyssal.  But, yes, if you summon Kurgoth's puppy, its not going to be too thrilled about being ordered to attack Kurgoth.  However, even if it doesn't want to do it, the summoning spell "compels" it to attack your enemies.  So if you clearly communicate that it has to attack Kurgoth, it will do so even if the creature views Kurgoth as a buddy or master.

A celestial creature, on the other hand, would be thrilled to attack Kurgoth if only he knew that's what you wanted, but there are so many enemies of Quertus and so little time.

Look on the bright side, pentagrams aren't required for the basic monster summoning spells.


----------



## Pyrex

That brings up an interesting question.  I assume that if one of us summons a CE fiendish something-or-other that we'd be able to communicate with it in Abyssal.  (or in Infernal for a LE).

What language would be necessary to communicate with an NE summoned creature?


----------



## Thels

Heh, no matter what I summon, I probably can't talk to it anyhow.


----------



## Pyrex

Thels said:
			
		

> *Heh, no matter what I summon, I probably can't talk to it anyhow.  *




True enough, but you don't need to be summoning creatures.
That's why you have the sharp pointy things.


----------



## Radiant

Pyrex said:
			
		

> *
> 
> True enough, but you don't need to be summoning creatures.
> That's why you have the sharp pointy things. *




mhm, sharp pointy ice thing should work against balor. But somehow i doubt my fire spell will do much good.


----------



## Pyrex

Radiant said:
			
		

> *mhm, sharp pointy ice thing should work against balor. But somehow i doubt my fire spell will do much good. *




Hmm, I don't know about y'all, but I'd much rather _not_ fight the balor.
Especially if Endur has found his 3.5 stats...


----------



## Endur

I think you can assume I have a copy of the 3.5 stats for the Balor. 



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hmm, I don't know about y'all, but I'd much rather not fight the balor.
> Especially if Endur has found his 3.5 stats... *


----------



## Radiant

Pyrex said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hmm, I don't know about y'all, but I'd much rather not fight the balor.
> Especially if Endur has found his 3.5 stats... *




since we're all waiting for the matrons orders aniway I am at least spared the decison myself. I only know balors from the novels and there they realy didn't sound like fun.


----------



## Radiant

Endur said:
			
		

> *I think you can assume I have a copy of the 3.5 stats for the Balor.
> 
> *




we are all so happy now


----------



## Prince Atom

Just FYI, I might be scarce on the boards from now until the beginning of August.  I have me a job driving a tech around Central KY where he is checking cell phone reception, and he is fully expecting long hours.  Also, the words "weekend" and "lunch" aren't in his vocabulary.

Jeez, if I'd wanted to work hard, I wouldn't be American! 

I just hope that it isn't significant that I _wrecked the stupid rental van_ on this, my first day!

If you've got any spare karma lying around, I'd be mighty grateful if ya'll were to send it my way... oy, this is gonna be a long two weeks!

TWK
Destroyer of Dodges!  Crasher of Caravans!


----------



## Thels

Pyrex said:
			
		

> *True enough, but you don't need to be summoning creatures.
> That's why you have the sharp pointy things. *




Perhaps so, but that doesn't change the fact that 100% of my spelllist consist of summon spells (okay, I only have 1 spell on my spelllist, but that doesn't mean anything), though it's probably not gonna matter much. It's main use is causing diversion, taking some of the fire away from me and others. Besides, 12 secs is hardly usefull time to bring up a big strategy plan.


----------



## Radiant

my dear brother forgot who I am, that so hurts


----------



## Prince Atom

The Whiner Knight said:
			
		

> *I have me a job driving a tech around Central KY where he is checking cell phone reception, and he is fully expecting long hours.
> *




... Or not.  Just got word the project got cancelled.   

[grabs furiously at all that gelt winging its way into the sunset, and runs for comfort to the EN World boards....]

Oh, and Radiant, I know you're my sister, but I've forgotten your name.  I guess I should just keep my mouth shut and go through my bookmarks until I figure it out....  

TWK


----------



## Radiant

The Whiner Knight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Oh, and Radiant, I know you're my sister, but I've forgotten your name.  I guess I should just keep my mouth shut and go through my bookmarks until I figure it out....
> 
> TWK *




so you only forgot you'r sisters name, that's so much better. 
I constantly go back to the first page to chek who's who myself


----------



## Endur

OOC: Fight against the Demons

By this point, the characters are beginning to realize that the Demons have sufficiently high DR (10) that most melee hits are not going to do enough damage to penetrate the DR unless a) a critical hit is rolled or b) sneak attack damage is involved.  None of the energy weapons (fire, frost, shock) seem to have harmed the demons either.  

The Glabrezu is size Huge and it basically replaced where the mirror was, so everyone is in reach of it and everyone can reach it from where they are standing.

Several critical hits have been rolled so far (Dariel rolled 3 in one round) and I've been granting sneak attack damage to anyone attacking the Glabrezu who has rogue levels, since there are drow all around the Glabrezu.


----------



## Xael

Endur said:
			
		

> *The Glabrezu is size Huge and it basically replaced where the mirror was, so everyone is in reach of it and everyone can reach it from where they are standing.*




If that doesn't include Quertus: Whatever...

If that includes Quertus: Holy s**t!


----------



## Endur

You are fairly certain that even though you are trying to stay near the rear of the group, the Glabrezu could easily reach out and touch you with one of its claws (without having to even take a 5' step).



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If that doesn't include Quertus: Whatever...
> 
> If that includes Quertus: Holy s**t! *


----------



## Xael

Endur said:
			
		

> *You are fairly certain that even though you are trying to stay near the rear of the group, the Glabrezu could easily reach out and touch you with one of its claws (without having to even take a 5' step).*




Aww, crap. Oh well, it seems to be busy...

And if that fiendish snake thing attacks the wrong person, Quertus is so going to fry it...

Note to self: Make _Tongues_ permanent on yourself as soon as possible...


----------



## Thels

Endur said:
			
		

> *(Dariel rolled 3 in one round)*




I rock!


----------



## Xael

Thels said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I rock!  *




Note to self: Add _Flesh to Stone_ to Quertus' spell list...


----------



## Endur

The critical hits continue.

In round 3, Torellan crit'd twice and Dariel crit'd once.  Krecil didn't crit, but he did hit three times for sneak attack damage.

In round 4, Torellan had three critical threats on Dariel, but only one confirmed.

Demon Damage 

Round 1
Vrock (115 hp): 23 from Dariel, 8 from Krecil

Round 2
Vrock (115 hp, down 31 so far): 18 from Quertus
Glabrezu (174 hp): 6, 12, 16, 19: 53 points from Dariel. Torellan 9, 15.

Round 3
Vrock (115 hp, down 49 so far): 53 from Ki’Willis Darkbolt
Glabrezu (174 hp, down 77): 11, 2 from Torellan;  22, 4 from Dariel.  12, 4, 12 from Krecil.


----------



## Thels

OUCH!


----------



## Thels

For info about casting spells that take longer than 1 action, read the paragraph titled Casting Time in the Magic chapter. It's on page 148 in the 3.0 PHB (I don't have the 3.5 edition yet).


----------



## Endur

Oops, almost forgot about Torellan's cleave ability.  Torellan crit'd Krecil on the cleave attack.


----------



## Calim

Well I made him to be the best swordsman in the family.


----------



## Thels

Yeah, now if only you showed your skills against that Glabrezu instead of against me.


----------



## Xael

Thels said:
			
		

> *Yeah, now if only you showed your skills against that Glabrezu instead of against me. *




Don't worry, *I*'m going to demonstrate my magnificent magical skills & powers (tm) on him.  

...Ok, the snake is, but whatever.


----------



## Calim

To be the best Swordsman you got to have the lowest will save....


----------



## Radiant

at least I allready know that it wasn't a waste to take that heal skill.


----------



## Pyrex

Endur said:
			
		

> Carcelon moves to Yyssiryl and casts a powerful healing spell, healing many of her wounds ...  then while Carcelon is helping her to stand, she pushes Carcelon down.  Yyssiryl landed on top of Carcelon and has wrapped her hands around Carcelon's neck, attempting to strangle her.




Note to self:  No good deed goes unpunished...


----------



## Xael

> *The giant snake slithers its way to the back of the room behind where Quertus was standing, where you hear a loud, “Eeep!” Looking behind you, you see a bulge in the snake’s mouth and a pair of goblin-sized legs sticking out of the snake’s mouth.*




That does it, no more summonings for me! Thumbs up for _Hold Monster_!

...or _Stone to Mud_...


----------



## Thels

You DO know that you can voluntarily end summon spells and thus save the goblin's life without much troubles, don't you?


----------



## Radiant

Thels said:
			
		

> *You DO know that you can voluntarily end summon spells and thus save the goblin's life without much troubles, don't you? *




lol


----------



## Pyrex

Thels said:
			
		

> *You DO know that you can voluntarily end summon spells and thus save the goblin's life without much troubles, don't you? *




Interesting question.  'Summon Monster' is definately dismissable, but whether or not the swallowed goblin would be left behind is somewhat up to interpretation.  (I would definately see a grappled opponent being left behind, but I'm not so sure about swallowed)


----------



## Xael

Thels said:
			
		

> *You DO know that you can voluntarily end summon spells and thus save the goblin's life without much troubles, don't you? *




Well, yes. Unless the said snake had already bitten the goblin in question in half (well I would).

And then there's the swallowing thing.

Besides, it's just a goblin...  (hopefully...)

Though now I have a feeling that Quertus would've liked the goblin's death to take longer...


----------



## Thels

Of course it's just a goblin. But have you already assured yourself you're not missing any items from that bag of holding? Would be nasty of that python digested your spellbook for example.


----------



## Pyrex

I don't think it's his spellbook the goblin was looking for...

Oh, and Ruarth, you did know that you can't get sneak attack damage when taking the -4 penalty to strike for subdual right?  You need to use a sap.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang

Ahh well, will just stop him noticing me eh?


----------



## Pyrex

Well, yeah, up until you hit him again anyway...


----------



## Endur

*Quertus vs. Grivak*

Quertus rolled a natural 20 on his strength check to get the coin back from Grivak, so he probably did break Grivak's arm.


----------



## Xael

*Re: Quertus vs. Grivak*



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> *Quertus rolled a natural 20 on his strength check to get the coin back from Grivak, so he probably did break Grivak's arm. *




YEAH! I beat a goblin in a test of strength!  Am I good or what?


----------



## Radiant

*Re: Re: Quertus vs. Grivak*



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> YEAH! I beat a goblin in a test of strength!  Am I good or what? *




nothing short of amazing *nods wisely*


----------



## Thels

Endur said:
			
		

> *"Torellan, to reward your combat skill, I give you this amulet.  It will increase your willpower against enchantment spells."*




This oughta be usefull


----------



## Pyrex

The Whiner Knight said:
			
		

> *
> [IC]Marckarius...  He bows to the priestess, careful not to treat her properly.
> *



TWK, you might want to edit your post, I do not think that means what you think it means...


----------



## Xael

You know, since the 3.5 SRD is now available, are we going to use everything from it? This would cause some changes, mostly with Cloak & Boots of elvenkind, and change identify to 2nd level (but much more useful).


----------



## Thels

I'm going on vacation (well, sorta) for two weeks from Saturday July 26 to Saturday August 9. I won't have access to internet at all (and no time for this anyhow) during that period, so you'll pretty much have to do without me. I guess you either put me on autopilot or throw me into a pocket dimension for the time being. I'm sorry for the inconvenience.

Autopilot Guidelines: Dariel will pretty much follow where his family goes, spending free time to get familiar with the Cavvekan. In combat he'll use a reserved way of fighting, rather snooping them off 1 by 1 from the edge than jumping right into the middle of combat unless one of the females of the house is in danger/orders him to do so. As long as he's wounded, he'll resort to using his bow (but never take a shot where he could accidentally hit a family member).


----------



## Xael

I'm also going away for two weeks, starting next sunday (27th). Don't know if I'll have access to computer/internet.

Quertus will probably be studying the damn coin, trying to figure out the exact properties of it with the _Identify_ spell (revised version tells everyting, just swap _Bull's Strength_ for it from Quertus' spell list). He'll also be checking what spells the spellbook he got as a gift contains. 

In combat, Quertus will probably use _Haste_ on everybody first. If he thinks that he's threatened, he will then cast defensive spells. If he's moderately sure he's safe, he'll just start killing people.


----------



## Endur

*Vacations*

Given that we have multiple people going on vacations for the next two weeks, I'm not going to make any plans to resolve anything major in the next two weeks.  Also, I'm going to be out of town for the next two weeks ... now I travel for work alot, so I generally have internet access while I'm out of town, but I don't mind slowing down plot resolution for a couple of weeks.

I saw Yassara, the matron's player, on-line yesterday and she said that she has had computer issues, but they are hopefully resolved.  So she probably needs some time to catch up and then she'll be able to start posting again.  

So, this is a long winded way of saying that the players are going to have two weeks for the conversation with Yyssiryl regarding the gifts and anything else you want to ask Yyssiryl.  At which point, we will wrap that conversation up and move to the next plot item.   

Regarding 3.5, I'm going to continue my current policy of "If you have the new books, please use the new rules.  If you only have the old books, that's ok, just use the old rules."  I have a copy of the new books, and yes, Kurgoth is a 3.5 Balor.

Oh, I posted stats for Grivak the Goblin in the Rogues Gallery thread.


----------



## Pyrex

*Fighting Demons*

Maermydra has been overrun by demons.

We're going (sooner or later) to Maermydra.

Hence, we're going to be fighting demons again.

Sadly, given our general lack* of [Good] weapons, it's going to be really, really hard to fight them effectively.

Anyone have any thoughts?  
I'm hoping that between us we can come up with something better than "Protect Quertus while he fireballs them".  

*not to mention the fact that we can't use them effectively as we're all evil...


----------



## Xael

*Re: Vacations*



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> *Regarding 3.5, I'm going to continue my current policy of "If you have the new books, please use the new rules.  If you only have the old books, that's ok, just use the old rules."  I have a copy of the new books, and yes, Kurgoth is a 3.5 Balor.
> *




The only problem is just that the prices of some magic items have gone up in 3.5. For example, Winged Boots' price has risen by about 5000gp or so, and this would be over Quertus' wealth. Do I just leave items as they are, or swap them around until their total value is below wealth limit.


----------



## Endur

*magic items in 3.5*

For the magic items in 3.5, lets not worry about the price issue.  What you bought under 3.0 is what you have.

Now if the item's abilties changed, then you'll have whatever the new abilties are.  For example, cloak of elvenkind and boots of elvenkind only give +5 to move silently and hide in 3.5e.


----------



## Xael

*Re: Fighting Demons*



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> *Anyone have any thoughts?
> I'm hoping that between us we can come up with something better than "Protect Quertus while he fireballs them".
> *




Well, since demons have fire resistance (some have outright fire immunity), it's going to be more like "Protect Quertus while he Magic Missiles them".  

But a fact is, I hope to pick up _Dismissal_, _Banishment_ and _Magic Circle Agains Evil_ at some point. _Hold Monster_ and Coup De Grace might also be a good tactic. As my summoning of celestial monsters would have been, before taken down by the almighty DM. 

You know, I'm going to pick up _Tongues_ and _Permanency_ and make the former permanent on me. Can I then direct the goddamn celestials effectively? 

...Or I could just learn whatever language they speak by spending 2 skill points.

The problem is that Quertus has magnificent 63 gold pieces.


The good weapon problem can be solved if somebody of our Rogue/Fighters took Use Magic Device. Bane weapons (now again only +1 enhancement) might also help. 

Why, oh why, there isn't a _Mass Align Weapon_ spell?



Besides, how do you protect somebody from enemies with At will Teleportation?


----------



## Endur

*Re: Fighting Demons*

With regards to Maermydra being overrun, don't forget:

1) that it was a renegade Archmage that opened the gate to summon the demons;
2) the renegade Archmage flies on top of a powerful shadow creature;
3) that it was an Alhoon (Illithid Lich) that gave the signal for the slave revolt to begin simultaneously in both Menzoberanzan and Maermydra;
4) there are lots of rampaging slaves in Maermydra (including Giants and War Trolls);
5) Driders are among those seeking revenge in Maermydra against the Noble Houses;
6) Several Noble Houses are still surviving, albeit under siege.



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> *Maermydra has been overrun by demons.
> 
> *


----------



## Xael

Umm, was Quertus just grappling with a 9th level rogue, who could probably have killed him with a sneak attack?  

Damn goblins. Kill them all I say.


----------



## Thels

*Re: Re: Fighting Demons*



> _Originally posted by Xael_
> *The good weapon problem can be solved if somebody of our Rogue/Fighters took Use Magic Device. Bane weapons (now again only +1 enhancement) might also help.*




Uhm, possible. I'm the only Warrior/Rogue we have AFAIK. We got a Sorceror/Rogue, a Rogue/Ranger, a Ranger/Fighter and a Fighter/Sorceror. Looks like a friggin merry go round  . And since none of those are the favored class, 3 of us are limited to keeping the class levels balanced while the 4th decided to go for XP penalties.

But ehmm, I was already doing quite some damage though.


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: Re: Fighting Demons*



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> *With regards to Maermydra being overrun, don't forget:
> 
> 1) that it was a renegade Archmage that opened the gate to summon the demons;
> 2) the renegade Archmage flies on top of a powerful shadow creature;
> 3) that it was an Alhoon (Illithid Lich) that gave the signal for the slave revolt to begin simultaneously in both Menzoberanzan and Maermydra;
> 4) there are lots of rampaging slaves in Maermydra (including Giants and War Trolls);
> 5) Driders are among those seeking revenge in Maermydra against the Noble Houses;
> 6) Several Noble Houses are still surviving, albeit under siege.
> 
> *




Hmm, we've got quite the job ahead of us recovering the assets of the trading company then.  Anyone have any ideas?  My current ideas are as follows...

1)  Sneak in, loot the trading house, sneak out.

2)  Sneak in, organize guerilla resistance among the remaining noble houses, deal with the wizard, his shadow dragon and the balor and regain control of Maermydra.


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: Re: Fighting Demons*



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The good weapon problem can be solved if somebody of our Rogue/Fighters took Use Magic Device. Bane weapons (now again only +1 enhancement) might also help.
> 
> Why, oh why, there isn't a Mass Align Weapon spell?
> *




Oil (i.e. Potions) of 'Bless Weapon' (100gp) or 'Align Weapon [Good]' (300gp) should be able to get the job done.

Question is, how do we acquire significant quantities of either?


----------



## Radiant

*Re: Re: Re: Fighting Demons*



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oil (i.e. Potions) of 'Bless Weapon' (100gp) or 'Align Weapon [Good]' (300gp) should be able to get the job done.
> 
> Question is, how do we acquire significant quantities of either? *




if those are prices why don't we just buy them?


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Fighting Demons*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> if those are prices why don't we just buy them? *




Price doesn't necessarily correleate to availability.  I'd imagine we're going to have a hard time finding a LG Paladin who'd be willing to produce/sell the Bless Weapon oil to us down here in Mentol Derith.  (Same goes for finding a good cleric to produce the Align Weapon oil...)


----------



## Radiant

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Fighting Demons*



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Price doesn't necessarily correleate to availability.  I'd imagine we're going to have a hard time finding a LG Paladin who'd be willing to produce/sell the Bless Weapon oil to us down here in Mentol Derith.  (Same goes for finding a good cleric to produce the Align Weapon oil...) *




well we are in a trade city that even deals with the upperworld, if we can get them aniwhere it should be here. I am not that hot for a trip to the surface to get them. Well actualy I am not that hot to fight all those demons at all...


----------



## Endur

Holy Weapons, Bless Weapon Oil, and Align Good Oil are non-existant in Menzoberanzan.  

In Mantol-Derith, it might be possible to commission a merchant to "special order" some (i.e. hire thieves to go raid a surface temple), however, none of the merchants have any quantities on hand.

Currently, all of the merchants in Mantol-Derith are "evil" ... drow, duergar, orcs, ogre magi, evil humans, etc.

There used to be some deep gnome merchants, but they were enslaved or slain.


----------



## Pyrex

Darn.  I was afraid you were going to say that. 

Hmm, new plan.

Step 1:  Kidnap a cleric...


----------



## Pyrex

So, Endur, what is the Lolth-approved method of penetrating demonic DR?

(I'm hoping there's an answer that's not "Hit 'em real hard".)


----------



## Prince Atom

Well, since She is a demon herself, I don't think she'd tell us all her secrets.  She's probably more likely to tell us how to make a devil's day really bad 

That's the problem with evil groups:  they can take out good groups really well, but they have to scramble to get weapons to guard against the inevitable backstabbing that their "allies" have planned....

This is a mindbender, and no mistake.  How to defeat an evil outsider's DR when you yourself are vulnerable to the same weapons?  I'm going to scratch myself bald over this.

Perhaps we'd all better consult our doctors about getting alignment jobs  

TWK


----------



## Endur

The Lolth-approved method of penetrating demonic DR is to:
a) negotiate with them; and
b) trick them; and when all else fails
c) sneak attack them.

Seriously, you probably could ask Lady Yyssiryl or other merchants to keep on the look out for good-aligned weapons.  I just don't want you to get your hopes up.

Also, some outsiders are vulnerable to particular materials: cold iron, silver, etc.  All of the special materials are available in the Underdark.



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> *So, Endur, what is the Lolth-approved method of penetrating demonic DR?
> 
> (I'm hoping there's an answer that's not "Hit 'em real hard".) *


----------



## Pyrex

Endur said:
			
		

> *
> Seriously, you probably could ask Lady Yyssiryl or other merchants to keep on the look out for good-aligned weapons.  I just don't want you to get your hopes up.
> *




Eek,  I'd really rather not wield an actual 'Holy' weapon.  Negative levels == Bad.

I guess I'll just have to get creative.


----------



## Prince Atom

I wonder if Eilistraee accepts earthquake converts...  although I suppose in this case they'd be balor converts.  

I guess I should shut up, since I don't have anything at the mo to add to the conversation.

Cheers!

TWK


----------



## Endur

You could always ask Eilistraee and see what her response is. 



			
				The Whiner Knight said:
			
		

> *I wonder if Eilistraee accepts earthquake converts...  although I suppose in this case they'd be balor converts.
> 
> TWK *


----------



## Thels

I'm back


----------



## Pyrex

The Whiner Knight said:
			
		

> *I wonder if Eilistraee accepts earthquake converts...  although I suppose in this case they'd be balor converts.
> 
> I guess I should shut up, since I don't have anything at the mo to add to the conversation.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> TWK *




Ya know, I really wouldn't recommend recommending that in the IC thread.


----------



## Endur

It would certainly make for an interesting turn of events. 



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ya know, I really wouldn't recommend recommending that in the IC thread.  *


----------



## Xael

I'm back.


----------



## Radiant

just to fit in the row. I'm back.
Darn new screens are expensive.


----------



## Endur

Welcome back


----------



## Endur

Yyssiryl thanks the nobles of Qu’ellar Millithor for saving her life.  "Thank you Matron Ki'Willis. If not for the efforts of Qu’ellar Millithor, I would have suffered a fate worse then death. I would like to give you and the other nobles of your house gifts to reward you for your prowess and bravery.” 



"Matron Ki'Willis, I will always be in your debt, but to begin to pay you back for your efforts, I will give you this Drift Disc. Meant for a Matron Mother to travel in station, it also provides the magical capability to dispel enchantments and to detect when others are lying.”

Driftdisc with flight 30’ speed,  Dispel Magic 1/day.  Detect Lies 1/day.


"Carcelon, to thank you for your generousity in healing me from my grievious wounds, I would give you a mount. It is a black unicorn from the surface world. Intended originally to be sold in Menzoberanzan, I think it would suit you well.”


Black Unicorn from Monsters of Faerun.  Essentially identical to a normal unicorn, except align is CE, color is black, and can inflict wounds (d8+4) 3/day (inflict can be used along with a horn strike).



"Narcelia, to thank you for fighting against the Demons, I would give you a choice of any of the other mounts in my stables. I have riding Tarrantulas and riding lizards. Alternatively, I also have a 'flying carpet' that was created by a surface world wizard. Please examine them at your leisure and pick one that suits your fancy.”


Narcelia needs to select a gift.


"Torellan, to reward your combat skill, I give you this amulet. It will increase your willpower against enchantment spells.”


Amulet: +2 competence bonus vs. enchantment spells


"Dariel, to reward your extraordinary effectiveness in battle, I give you this amulet of protection. It will harden your skin and protect you in future combats.”


Amulet: +1 natural armor


"Marckarius, to reward your efforts in battle, I give you this amulet of bravery, to protect you from supernatural fear.”

Amulet: +4 morale bonus vs. fear


"Krecil, to reward your expertise with your rapiers, I give you this scabbard. It will make one of your rapiers even sharper in battle.”


Keen Scabbard


"Finally, to Quertus, I give this spellbook. It used to belong to a surface world wizard named Xasalk Thuch, who was once known as a Red Wizard from Thay."


1st: Cause Fear, Hold Portal, Identify, Tenser’s Floating Disk
2nd: Command Undead, Daze Monster, Obscure Object, Touch of Idiocy, Whispering Wind
3rd: Arcane Sight, Deep Slumber, Fireball, Nondetection 
4th: Evard’s Black Tentacles, Lesser Geas.


----------



## Pyrex

Endur said:
			
		

> *Black Unicorn from Monsters of Faerun.  Essentially identical to a normal unicorn, except align is CE, color is black, and can inflict wounds (d8+4) 3/day (inflict can be used along with a horn strike).*



Are the other abilities similarly reversed or just not present?
--Cure Moderate 1/day -> Inflict Moderate
--Detect Evil -> Detect Good
--Magic Circle vs Evil -> Magic Circle vs Good
--Neutralize Poison -> Poison


----------



## Radiant

maybe i am wrong but since Narcela can't ride i would asume she has no use for any of those.


----------



## Pyrex

> (From the SRD)
> *Check*: Typical riding actions don’t require checks. You can saddle, mount, ride, and dismount from a mount without a problem.



You don't need the ride skill to be able to ride a trained mount.  Even if you're mounted when combat begins you can either dismount or make untrained checks to control the mount during combat.

Speaking of which, Endur, is the black unicorn 'War Trained'?


----------



## Endur

After further review, I've discovered that the Black Unicorn is actually quite a bit different from the regular Unicorn.

Combat stats are almost identical.

Supernaturalwise, the Black Unicorn only has two abilities: the inflict Minor Wounds 3/day I mentioned previously and the ability to Teleport without Error 1/day (carrying the rider).

The Black Unicorn counts as "war trained".





			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> *
> Are the other abilities similarly reversed or just not present?
> --Cure Moderate 1/day -> Inflict Moderate
> --Detect Evil -> Detect Good
> --Magic Circle vs Evil -> Magic Circle vs Good
> --Neutralize Poison -> Poison *


----------



## Endur

You could always select the flying carpet if you don't want a mount. 



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> *maybe i am wrong but since Narcela can't ride i would asume she has no use for any of those. *


----------



## Radiant

Endur said:
			
		

> *You could always select the flying carpet if you don't want a mount.
> 
> *




how big are those things? Aniway I'll take it. This is the first time i ever saw one of those things appear in a game, can't miss the chance.


----------



## Pyrex

Endur said:
			
		

> *... and the ability to Teleport without Error 1/day (carrying the rider).*




Does the B.U's Tpw/oE ability have the same "within its home" restriction that the standard unicorn does?


----------



## Endur

No restriction on where you can teleport to.



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Does the B.U's Tpw/oE ability have the same "within its home" restriction that the standard unicorn does? *


----------



## Xael

Are "Join our group and follow our orders." or "Join us in our trip to Maermyda and help us in all ways possible to gain control of the city." plausible commands to be used with _Lesser Geas_?

And just how far away are the headquarters of L'Tar'annen de’l Elgluth and Maermyda from Mantol-Derith?


----------



## Endur

The HQ of L'Tar'annen de'l Elgluth is about half way inbetween Maermydrya and Mantol-Derith.

Each is at least a week away from the other.

(I'm out of town right now and not looking at my campaign notes ... I'll have a more specific answer, as well as an answer on Lesser Geas later.  My basic feeling is that the second order is better as a Lesser Geas.  Geas/Lesser Geas is basically similar to a wish spell, except that instead of Magic producing some effect, the listener feels a compulsion and can decide somewhat how to respond to the compulsion.)



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> *Are "Join our group and follow our orders." or "Join us in our trip to Maermyda and help us in all ways possible to gain control of the city." plausible commands to be used with Lesser Geas?
> 
> And just how far away are the headquarters of L'Tar'annen de’l Elgluth and Maermyda from Mantol-Derith? *


----------



## Pyrex

Endur said:
			
		

> The HQ of L'Tar'annen de'l Elgluth is about half way inbetween Maermydrya and Mantol-Derith.
> Each is at least a week away from the other.




It is?  That certainly changes things.  I was under the impression that it was _in_ Maermydra.  Ok time for a new plan.  
Step 1:  Let the balor have Maermydra...


----------



## Radiant

Pyrex said:
			
		

> It is?  That certainly changes things.  I was under the impression that it was _in_ Maermydra.  Ok time for a new plan.
> Step 1:  Let the balor have Maermydra...




I kinds support that


----------



## Endur

*Repost: Geography Info*

The Marketplace of Mantol-Derith is 2 to 3 days travel on foot from the secret portal you used to escape Menzoberanzan. This market was where the Drow of Menzoberanzan used to trade with the Svirfnebli of Blindenstone (before Menzoberanzan wiped out Blindenstone and sold the surviving Svirfnebli in the marketplace as slaves). There are usually Drow Merchants, Duergar merchants, and a variety of merchants from the surface world in Mantol-Derith. 

Other nearby landmarks from Mantol-Derith: Within 3 to 9 days travel on foot: Menzoberanzan, the ruins of Blindenstone, the Gray Dwarves' city of Blades Gracklstugh, the Labyrinth, the DarkLake, and the merchant house of L'Tar'annen de’l Elgluth. 

Other Drow Cities: Ched Nasad, Maermidrya, and Sschindylryn are all 12 to 25 days away on foot. 

Commonly known info on nearby landmarks and communities:
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=books/fr/underdark
Map of the Underdark
http://www.wizards.com/dnd/article.asp?x=fr/pg20021106a

Outside Menzoberanzan, House Millithor's assets are a 25% ownership share of L'Tar'annen de’l Elgluth. 50% of the company is owned in secret by House Baenre and the other 25% is owned by House Morcane. (House Baenre owns many other assets obviously, including 100% share of L’Renor Vress’lve Tar’annen(translated: The Black Claw Company) and possibly secret large shares in other Dark Elf merchant companies).

L'Tar'annen de’l Elgluth owns a merchant house in the underdark halfway between Menzoberanzan and Maermidrya, four caravans, a warehouse in Menzoberanzan, and a warehouse in Maermidrya. Most of the employees that work for L'Tar'annen de’l Elgluth were selected by House Baenre, but there are seven members of that belong to House Millithor.

Alaunirra Millithor, Quertus's younger sister, Priestess of Lolth, worked at the warehouse in Menzoberanzan. Presumed dead.

Eilos Millithor, Quertus' elder half-brother, a Draegloth, he works at the L'Tar'annen de’l Elgluth house. Eilos hasn't been back to Menzoberanzan since L'Tar'annen de’l Elgluth was formed. He is rumored to be anti-social and insane (neither of which prevented him from graduating from Sorcere).

Alak Millithor, second cousin, he works at the warehouse in Maermidrya. 

Belgos, Durdyn, Guldor, and Rizzen. Four Drow male commoners that belong to house Millithor. One works on each of the four caravans.


----------



## Pyrex

So who all is still playing?  Has anyone heard from either Yasarra, Raurth or Calim recently?


----------



## Radiant

I'm sorry I have to withdraw from the game. I move to a new city and together with my other troubles I just can't take the time to read 3.5. I also don't know how long I will be without internet connection.


----------



## Endur

Its ok if you don't buy 3.5.  This game is mostly about role-playing.  I'm just using 3.5 for those people who already have it and for monsters.

With regards to dropping out, I'm sorry to see you go, Radiant.  I hope you enjoy the new place you are moving too.  

With regards to Yassara, I have not seen her on-line in a while.  I'm assuming she has either lost on-line access or is not interested anymore for RL reasons.

I will probably run Yassara's character and Radiant's character as NPCs unless someone volunteers to pick up either character (or if Radiant or Yassara return).



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I have to withdraw from the game. I move to a new city and together with my other troubles I just can't take the time to read 3.5. I also don't know how long I will be without internet connection.


----------



## Endur

*Recruiting*

House Millithor is currently seeking to hire some mercenaries in Mantol Derith.  If you are interested in playing, please post here.

We also might be looking for players to take over the role of Matron Mother Ki'Willis Millithor or High Priestess Narcelia, both of whom's players have RL committments that are interfering with their ability to play.


----------



## Prince Atom

Whoa...  I go away for a little while and the boards change on me....

I had the awfullest time figuring out why I couldn't log in successfully, but (as you can see) I've got it under control now.

I just want to apologize for leaving everyone in the cold for the last two or three weeks.  I moved, and it took a while to get another internet connection (not to mention a land line).  Sorry, but I'm back now!

Onward and upward, say I!

TWK


----------



## Someone

I could be interested, if you give me time to read both threads and decide.


----------



## Aztec Ace

I would like to join if possible. I have had a idea for a mercenary Minotaur fighter. Would that work?


----------



## Endur

Please feel free to take your time in reading.



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> I could be interested, if you give me time to read both threads and decide.


----------



## Endur

A mercenary Minotaur fighter could work.  What did you have in mind for a background, i.e. how did he/she arrive in Mantol Derith?

Stat creation wise, you can have 5 levels on top of the stats in the Monster Manual.  i.e. you can be a barbarian 5 minotaur or a fighter 5 minotaur, etc.
Racial modifiers: +8 str, +4 con, -4 int, -2 charisma
Point Buy Stats: 25 points
Equipment: 75k worth of items
Otherwise, follow the creation rules from the beginning of this thread.

Also, if you want, you can be a worshipper of the Demon Lord of Minotaurs (Baphomet).  That can tie into a plotline.



			
				Aztec Ace said:
			
		

> I would like to join if possible. I have had a idea for a mercenary Minotaur fighter. Would that work?


----------



## Someone

I´d like to join, but after considering it, I´m afraid I´m in too many games.


----------



## Endur

There is a city sized Maze near Menzoberanzan that holds Minotaurs and other creatures.  That maze could make an ideal former home for your Minotaur.



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> A mercenary Minotaur fighter could work.  What did you have in mind for a background, i.e. how did he/she arrive in Mantol Derith?
> 
> Stat creation wise, you can have 5 levels on top of the stats in the Monster Manual.  i.e. you can be a barbarian 5 minotaur or a fighter 5 minotaur, etc.
> Racial modifiers: +8 str, +4 con, -4 int, -2 charisma
> Point Buy Stats: 25 points
> Equipment: 75k worth of items
> Otherwise, follow the creation rules from the beginning of this thread.
> 
> Also, if you want, you can be a worshipper of the Demon Lord of Minotaurs (Baphomet).  That can tie into a plotline.


----------



## Serpenteye

I'd like to play the Matron Mother. I think she would be an interesting character to play.


----------



## metrostar

Hi!  I'd like to play.  I want to get in a game and this one looks really good.  If you have the room I'd love to join in.  I'm not sure who is still available though, and if all the main characters are taken, if there's someone else I could be (the minotaur wasn't one of the main characters was he?).  I'm new to this, but if you let me, I'll try my best!


----------



## Thels

There's room allright. Some of the PC's players have left, and there's mercs of various races bein recruited.


----------



## metrostar

Perfect!  I have a concept that I'm working on.  I'll post a rough draft as soon as I can!  Might not be for a couple days though.  Hope that's ok with everyone!  Thanks!


----------



## Argent Silvermage

Me? Is there room for me?
I'll be real quiet and not eat much.


----------



## Thels

Hmm, time for an overview:

Active Players:

Carcelen Millithor, Second Daughter, Priestess of Lolth (Pyrex)
Marckarius Millithor, Elderboy, Warrior (Whiner Knight)
Quertus Millithor, House Wizard (Xael)
Dariel Kront’tane, Adopted Son, Warrior (Thels)

Inactive Players:

Matron Mother Ki’Willis Millithor, Priestess of Lolth (Yasarra) 
Narcelia Millithor, Elder Daughter, Priestess of Lolth (Radiant)
Krecil Treak, House Patron, Rogue/Wizard (Raurth Snowfang)
Torrellan Millithor, Secondboy, Warrior/Wizard (Calim)

Yasarra and Radiant have given note that they are no longer able to play. Raurth Snowfang and Calim haven't posted in the IC thread in the last 2 months. I'm not sure which characters Endur allows people to play.

In addition, we will be taking mercenaries, so that could alloew for a wide variety of creatures.


----------



## Endur

I sent our four inactive players (havn't posted since July) an email requesting their intentions regarding whether they are going to continue playing, would prefer that I treat their character as an NPC, or are cool with someone else playing their character.

Mantol Derith, where the adventure is currently set, is also a very good location to change the party composition by adding new members (and possibly leaving old members behind).

Endur



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> Hmm, time for an overview:
> 
> Active Players:
> 
> Carcelen Millithor, Second Daughter, Priestess of Lolth (Pyrex)
> Marckarius Millithor, Elderboy, Warrior (Whiner Knight)
> Quertus Millithor, House Wizard (Xael)
> Dariel Kront’tane, Adopted Son, Warrior (Thels)
> 
> Inactive Players:
> 
> Matron Mother Ki’Willis Millithor, Priestess of Lolth (Yasarra)
> Narcelia Millithor, Elder Daughter, Priestess of Lolth (Radiant)
> Krecil Treak, House Patron, Rogue/Wizard (Raurth Snowfang)
> Torrellan Millithor, Secondboy, Warrior/Wizard (Calim)
> 
> Yasarra and Radiant have given note that they are no longer able to play. Raurth Snowfang and Calim haven't posted in the IC thread in the last 2 months. I'm not sure which characters Endur allows people to play.
> 
> In addition, we will be taking mercenaries, so that could alloew for a wide variety of creatures.


----------



## Endur

Sure there is room.



			
				Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Me? Is there room for me?
> I'll be real quiet and not eat much.


----------



## Endur

What sort of concept were you thinking about?



			
				metrostar said:
			
		

> Perfect!  I have a concept that I'm working on.  I'll post a rough draft as soon as I can!  Might not be for a couple days though.  Hope that's ok with everyone!  Thanks!


----------



## Argent Silvermage

A few questions. 
1) Are we still using the characters from the set? If so who is availible to play?
2) If not what is needed in the party?


----------



## Endur

Torellan's player (Calim) is also dropping out.



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> Hmm, time for an overview:
> 
> Inactive Players:
> 
> Matron Mother Ki’Willis Millithor, Priestess of Lolth (Yasarra)
> Narcelia Millithor, Elder Daughter, Priestess of Lolth (Radiant)
> Krecil Treak, House Patron, Rogue/Wizard (Raurth Snowfang)
> Torrellan Millithor, Secondboy, Warrior/Wizard (Calim)
> 
> Yasarra and Radiant have given note that they are no longer able to play. Raurth Snowfang and Calim haven't posted in the IC thread in the last 2 months. I'm not sure which characters Endur allows people to play.
> 
> In addition, we will be taking mercenaries, so that could alloew for a wide variety of creatures.


----------



## Endur

What characters are available to play?

It looks like:
Narcelia Millithor (eldest daughter, level 10 Priestess of Lolth)
Torellan Millithor (second son, level 8 Fighter/level 2 Sorceror)

Lady Yyssiryl of Mantol Derith (Priestess of Lolth, currently a NPC, does not belong to any noble house)

Or build a mercenary (or slave warrior)

What is needed in the party?  Hard question to answer.  Currently have 3 female priestesses of Lolth, 1 male drow wizard, and 4 male drow warrior types (mix of fighter/ranger/rogue/sorceror classes).  Also, 1 new player said he was interested in making a Minotaur fighter (falls into the mercenary category).



			
				Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> A few questions.
> 1) Are we still using the characters from the set? If so who is availible to play?
> 2) If not what is needed in the party?


----------



## Seonaid

You still taking new players? I am interested . . .


----------



## Argent Silvermage

Ryzal Spirefall.
Male Drow Druid (Neutral)
Level 10. (Merc.)

I'll have him statted later but here is the background:

Ryzal is the "late" son of Drow elven knobility that had fallen out of favor with Lolth's worshipers. He was sent to the surface as a child and forced to make his way alone while his parents were murdered in front of him. He would have died if a band of rangers had not found the child and slain the Drow who were sent to watch the child suffer and starve.
Ryzal was taken to a druidic order and left to thier mercies. Raised to worship Obad-Hai and respect nature in all it's forms He grew and ventured back into the underdark.
Surprisingly all thoughts of revenge have been washed away from him and thus he bares no malice to the house who had his slain. 
Ryzal is very hard to read and his actions are his alone. He never discusses his agenda if he even has one at all.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I would be interested in playing...  Though I would go insane waiting for 2 months in between posts, I hope I read that long...  

I do have the "City of the Spider Queen" accessory but I haven't do anything other than glance at it.

What level are you guys looking at?  I would be interested in play either a Drow or a Mercenary Bugbear.  Probably would do a warrior class either way.

Also I would be willing to take over an inactive character of importance if I was given guidance on how the character interacts with others and acts in general.


----------



## Argent Silvermage

*Just the basics.*

Ryzal Spirefall
 	Drow, 10th-Level Druid
 	Medium Humanoid (Drow Elf )
Hit Dice:	10d8 (44 hp)
Initiative:	+1
Speed:	30 ft. (6 squares)
Armor Class:	16 (+1 Dex, +4 Dragonhide breastplate, +1 light shield) touch 11, flat-footed 15
Base Attack:	+7/+2
Attack:	 Rapier +6 melee (1d6-1/18–20) or hand crossbow +8 ranged (1d4/19–20)
Full Attack:	Rapier +6/+1 melee (1d6+1/18–20) or hand crossbow +8/+3 ranged (1d4/19–20)
Space/Reach:	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:	Poison, spell-like abilities, Magic, Wildshapes.
Special Qualities:	Drow traits, spell resistance 21, Druid Abilities.
Saves:	Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +11*
Abilities:	Str 8, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 15, Wis 18, Cha 14
Skills:	Hide +0, Listen +19, Search +4, Spot +6, Knowledge Nature +19, Knowledge Underdark +15, Survival +21, Craft Alchemy +15, Concentration +13
Feats:	Nature Spell, Eschew Materials, Weapon finesse, Tracking. 
Alignment:	Neutral 
Drow Traits (Ex): These traits are in addition to the high elf traits, except where noted.
—	+2 Intelligence, +2 Charisma. 
— +2 Dexterity, –2 Constitution.
— Medium size.
— An elf ’s base land speed is 30 feet.
— Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
(Not reflected in the saving throw modifiers given here.)
— +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.
— Darkvision out to 120 feet. This trait replaces the high elf ’s low-light vision.
— Spell resistance 21.
— +2 racial bonus on Will saves against spells and spell-like abilities.
— Spell-Like Abilities: Drow can use the following spell-like abilities once per day: dancing lights, darkness, faerie fire. Caster level equals the drow’s class levels.
— Weapon Proficiency: A drow is automatically proficient with the hand crossbow, the rapier, and the short sword. This trait replaces the high elf ’s weapon proficiency.
—	Light Blindness: Abrupt exposure to bright light (such as sunlight or a daylight spell) blinds drow for 1 round. On subsequent rounds, they are dazzled as long as they remain in the affected area.

Languages: Undercommon, Common, Elven, Druidic, Drow Sign Language. 

Druidic Abilities: 
Spontaneous Casting: A druid can channel stored spell energy into any summon nature’s ally spell of the same level or lower. 
Animal Companion (Ex): Vlad the Dire Bat. (see Below)
Nature Sense (Ex): A druid gains a +2 bonus on Knowledge (nature) and Survival checks.
Wild Empathy (Ex): +12 Normal animals/+8 Magical Beasts
Woodland Stride (Ex): A druid may move through any sort of undergrowth (such as natural thorns, briars, overgrown areas, and similar terrain) at her normal speed and without taking damage or suffering any other impairment. However, thorns, briars, and overgrown areas that have been magically manipulated to impede motion still affect her.
Trackless Step (Ex): A druid leaves no trail in natural surroundings and cannot be tracked. She may choose to leave a trail if so desired.
Resist Nature’s Lure (Ex): gains a +4 bonus on saving throws against the spell-like abilities of fey.
Wild Shape (Su): 
Ryzal can Wildshape 4x per day into Small, Medium and Large creatures.
Venom Immunity (Ex): Immunity to all poisons. 


Vlad.
 	Large Animal Companion (Dire Bat)
Hit Dice:	8d8+24 (30 hp)
Initiative:	+7
Speed:	20 ft. (4 squares), fly 40 ft. (good)
Armor Class:	25 (–1 size, +7 Dex, +9 natural), touch 16, flat-footed 18
Base Attack/Grapple:	+6/+10
Attack:	Bite +11 melee (1d8+4)
Full Attack:	Bite +11/+5 melee (1d8+4)
Space/Reach:	10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:	—
Special Qualities:	Blindsense 40 ft, Link, share spells, Evasion, Devotion.
Saves:	Fort +9, Ref +13, Will +6
Abilities:	Str 19, Dex 24, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 6
Skills:	Hide +5, Listen +13*, Move Silently +12, Spot +9*
Feats:	Alertness, Stealthy, 
Alignment:	Neutral
A dire bat has a wingspan of 15 feet and weighs about 200 pounds.
Combat
Dire bats swoop down upon unsuspecting prey from above.
Blindsense (Ex): A dire bat uses echolocation to pinpoint creatures within 40 feet. Opponents still have total concealment against the bat unless it can actually see them.
Skills: Dire bats have a +4 racial bonus on Spot and Listen checks. These bonuses are lost if its blindsense is negated.
Tricks: (9)


----------



## Endur

*Current Players*

Active Current Players:
Carcelen Millithor, Second Daughter, Priestess of Lolth (Pyrex)
Marckarius Millithor, Elderboy, Warrior (Whiner Knight)
Quertus Millithor, House Wizard (Xael)
Dariel Kront’tane, Adopted Son, Warrior (Thels)

Inactive Players:
Matron Mother Ki’Willis Millithor, Priestess of Lolth (Yasarra) 
Krecil Treak, House Patron, Rogue/Wizard (Raurth Snowfang)

Players who notified me they intended to quit:
Torrellan Millithor, Secondboy, Warrior/Wizard (Calim)
Narcelia Millithor, Elder Daughter, Priestess of Lolth (Radiant)

New Players that have a character concept in some state of development:
Argent Silvermage: Mercenary, Ryzal Spirefall, Drow Druid
Metrostar: character to be revealed later
Aztec Ace: Mercenary, Minotaur Fighter
Serpenteye: character to be revealed later
Seonaid: Narcelia Millithor

Brother Shatterstone: Are you interested in taking over the Torellan Millithor character?  Torellan is a high level Drow Fighter (with a few levels of Sorceror for mage armor and shield).  Character stats are available earlier in this thread or in the Rogues Gallery thread.


----------



## WhatKu

I would love to play.


----------



## Seonaid

I would love to play as well . . . If no one objects, I could be Narcelia. If someone objects, I'd make a new character.


----------



## WhatKu

Is it 3.0 or 3.5?


----------



## Endur

Rules are 3.5, unless you only have the 3.0 books, in which case only 3.0 rules apply for your character.



			
				WhatKu said:
			
		

> Is it 3.0 or 3.5?


----------



## Endur

Obad-Hai doesn't exist in the Forgotten Realms.  You'll need a different deity.

Also, does Ryzal openly worship a nature deity?  Worshipping a deity other than Lolth in front of other drow could be fatal.



			
				Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Ryzal Spirefall.
> Male Drow Druid (Neutral)
> Level 10. (Merc.)
> 
> I'll have him statted later but here is the background:
> 
> Ryzal is the "late" son of Drow elven knobility that had fallen out of favor with Lolth's worshipers. He was sent to the surface as a child and forced to make his way alone while his parents were murdered in front of him. He would have died if a band of rangers had not found the child and slain the Drow who were sent to watch the child suffer and starve.
> Ryzal was taken to a druidic order and left to thier mercies. Raised to worship Obad-Hai and respect nature in all it's forms He grew and ventured back into the underdark.
> Surprisingly all thoughts of revenge have been washed away from him and thus he bares no malice to the house who had his slain.
> Ryzal is very hard to read and his actions are his alone. He never discusses his agenda if he even has one at all.


----------



## WhatKu

Someone Else can have some fun in this game. I cant really think of a good Drow concept.


----------



## Argent Silvermage

Endur said:
			
		

> Obad-Hai doesn't exist in the Forgotten Realms.  You'll need a different deity.
> 
> Also, does Ryzal openly worship a nature deity?  Worshipping a deity other than Lolth in front of other drow could be fatal.



OK then... Basic nature worshiper, Nothing open.

What do we do for magic Items? Basic Gp for a 10th level character?
Do the free items count for us? Ie cloak and Boots and message charm?


----------



## Seonaid

Is there anything I should know before playing Narcelia? I've been reading the story line, so that should help some. Do you want me to jump in right away, or should I wait?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Endur said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone: Are you interested in taking over the Torellan Millithor character?  Torellan is a high level Drow Fighter (with a few levels of Sorceror for mage armor and shield).  Character stats are available earlier in this thread or in the Rogues Gallery thread.



I haven't been able to find the RG thread...  any chance of a link?  Also if the others are filling out your party nicely then don't worry about me.  If not could someone fill me in on how this character acts?


----------



## Pyrex

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I haven't been able to find the RG thread...  any chance of a link?  Also if the others are filling out your party nicely then don't worry about me.  If not could someone fill me in on how this character acts?




Link: House Millithor Rogue's Gallery


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Pyrex thanks a bunch.  

Endur, not my cup of tea to be honest, I'm much more of a gloom and doom warrior, than a practical jokester... 

That’s just too much like me in the real world.


----------



## Thels

Not sure what Endur is aiming at, but the normal PC's were created at ECL 12, with 25point buy system and 75k starting gold. The Priests were given more points but had to live with spell restriction. The Priests and Patron were given more gold. The Patron and Matron were given a higher level.

WhatKu, there's no need to be a drow. Anything that could be a slave could do.

Shatterstone, there's no 2 month delay between posts. There's 2 months of not hearing from some of the players. And there's other roles to play than Torrellan.


----------



## Endur

Read the story line, the OOC thread, and the Rogues Gallery.



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> Is there anything I should know before playing Narcelia? I've been reading the story line, so that should help some. Do you want me to jump in right away, or should I wait?


----------



## Endur

No free items, since you have been to the surface world (cloak and boots fell apart under sunlight).

For this FR game, every divine spellcaster (including Druids, Paladins, Rangers) etc. has to have a deity they worship in order to get spells (and I need to know which Deity it is).  The deity can be someone you don't tell anyone else about.



			
				Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> OK then... Basic nature worshiper, Nothing open.
> 
> What do we do for magic Items? Basic Gp for a 10th level character?
> Do the free items count for us? Ie cloak and Boots and message charm?


----------



## Argent Silvermage

Endur said:
			
		

> No free items, since you have been to the surface world (cloak and boots fell apart under sunlight).
> 
> For this FR game, every divine spellcaster (including Druids, Paladins, Rangers) etc. has to have a deity they worship in order to get spells (and I need to know which Deity it is).  The deity can be someone you don't tell anyone else about.



I don't have Forgotten realms. Can some one choose a nature diety for me. I would prefer true neutral.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Thels said:
			
		

> Shatterstone, there's no 2 month delay between posts. There's 2 months of not hearing from some of the players. And there's other roles to play than Torrellan.




Sounds good to me.  I am curious at to what races are being allowed via mercenaries.  I know their was talk about a minotaur player, but what about a bugbear?    (3 levels of humanoid, ECL +1)


----------



## Endur

*Finished Recruiting*

We are now finished recruiting.  

Active Current Players:
Carcelen Millithor, Second Daughter, Priestess of Lolth (Pyrex)
Marckarius Millithor, Elderboy, Warrior (Whiner Knight)
Quertus Millithor, House Wizard (Xael)
Dariel Kront’tane, Adopted Son, Warrior (Thels)

Inactive Players:
Matron Mother Ki’Willis Millithor, Priestess of Lolth (Yasarra) 
Krecil Treak, House Patron, Rogue/Wizard (Raurth Snowfang)

Players who notified me they intended to quit:
Torrellan Millithor, Secondboy, Warrior/Wizard (Calim)
Narcelia Millithor, Elder Daughter, Priestess of Lolth (Radiant)

New Players that have a character concept in some state of development:
Brother Shatterstone: Mercenary, Bugbear
Metrostar: Jena, Drow slavegirl at Laral's of Skullport
Serpenteye: Matron Mother Ki'Willis Millithor
Seonaid: Narcelia Millithor

Rules for creating new characters: ECL 12, 75k items, 25 point buy.  Exceptions if they fit your character background. 

Matron Mother Ki'Willis and Priestess Narcelia have already been built and their stats and equipment are found in the OOC thread or the Rogues Gallery thread.

Torellan and Krecil have become NPCs for the moment (unless a former player returns and wants to play one of them).

The players who are playing the Matron Mother and Narcelia can start posting.  The other players will have to wait until I make a post introducing their character to the group.


----------



## Endur

*Level Up*

The following characters are now level 11:
Carcelen Millithor, Second Daughter, Priestess of Lolth
Marckarius Millithor, Elderboy, Warrior 
Quertus Millithor, House Wizard 
Dariel Kront’tane, Adopted Son, Warrior 
Torrellan Millithor, Secondboy, Warrior/Wizard 
Narcelia Millithor, Elder Daughter, Priestess of Lolth 

These characters are now level 13:
Matron Mother Ki’Willis Millithor, Priestess of Lolth 
Krecil Treak, House Patron, Rogue/Wizard


----------



## Argent Silvermage

I've been so busy. I'll have my character fully done by the weekend.


----------



## Pyrex

Endur said:
			
		

> The following characters are now level 11:
> Carcelen Millithor, Second Daughter, Priestess of Lolth




Cool.  I'll update and repost this afternoon.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I've been so busy. I'll have my character fully done by the weekend.



ditto.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Endur said:
			
		

> From character creation post
> 
> Additional Items:
> Everyone has Elven Boots and Elven Cloak
> Everyone has a House Insignia with the following powers:
> Levitate 3/day (caster level 3)
> Message 3/day (caster level 3, only to another who has a House Insignia)



Is this still hold true for mercenaries?  Or are these the "free items" that fell apart in the light?  (Guessing the later)


----------



## Endur

No free items for mercenaries.  Although as a mercenary, don't forget that you can negotiate your rate of pay with whoever hires you.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Is this still hold true for mercenaries?  Or are these the "free items" that fell apart in the light?  (Guessing the later)


----------



## Pyrex

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Link: House Millithor Rogue's Gallery




Oops, my bad.  That's the background thread.  Actual RG thread is here


----------



## Argent Silvermage

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Oops, my bad.  That's the background thread.  Actual RG thread is here



That link goes to the broken Archmage thread. try again.


----------



## Endur

All of the links are in the first post in this thread.

But here is the Rogues Gallery thread again.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=53660



			
				Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> That link goes to the broken Archmage thread. try again.


----------



## Pyrex

Oops.  I had most of the right numbers, just in the wrong order. 

No biggie though.  Endur got it.


----------



## Seonaid

I'm sorry for not posting yet; I am out of town and mostly without Internet access. I will try to get things together before Monday.

Edit: I meant to say, it's due to a family emergency.


----------



## Xael

Endur said:
			
		

> The following characters are now level 11:
> Quertus Millithor, House Wizard



Yeah! Shadow walk is mine! Buahahahahahhahahaa! (You can still ruin my day).

Changed prepared spells and updated Quertus in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Thels

Updated Dariel to 3.5/level 11 in the RG. As a ranger, I can simply memorize two spells in the morning without a problem, right?


----------



## Argent Silvermage

Rysall's up and running. Changed his alignment to N evil.


----------



## Endur

Sadly, Dariel doesn't get any new spells, assuming Dariel worships Lolth.  

If Dariel worships a different god or goddess, then yes, he could get his new spells.



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> Updated Dariel to 3.5/level 11 in the RG. As a ranger, I can simply memorize two spells in the morning without a problem, right?


----------



## Endur

Xael said:
			
		

> Yeah! Shadow walk is mine! Buahahahahahhahahaa! (You can still ruin my day).




"Who knows what evil lurks in the Underdark?  Only the Shadows know.  Buahahahahahhahahaa!


----------



## Thels

That would mean I would actually receive my spells from her, which I thought didn't apply to rangers. In that case, I probably spoiled my spell ages ago...

Good thing at least I haven't used it in the campaign yet. I think I might need it some time when it's essential that I flank a creature.


----------



## Serpenteye

Hi everybody, I'm your new dominatrix, err Matron Mother. I'll do my best to bring our house back to glory and greatness, but since I'm new in the position my knowledge and instincts might be a bit lacking. I'm no expert about the underdark and many of you know more than I. If you have any legitimate concerns about my course of action please tell me about it ooc (or in, knowing your place). My character is a lot wiser than I am myself and since I'm responsible for all the  player-characters in the game I want to do the best job possible to make the game fun for us all.


----------



## Xael

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Hi everybody, I'm your new dominatrix, err Matron Mother.



Oh goddamnit. Now I have to find out again how to successfully kiss her ass... Just when I thought I was doing okay with the former Matron.



> If you have any legitimate concerns about my course of action please tell me about it ooc (or in, knowing your place).



Well, the most sensible thing to do would of course be to cash in all the valuables you have, and buy Quertus some new spells to kill stu... to fasten the rise of our most noble and grand house to it's former glory. 



Edit: Ass isn't cencored?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Just out of curiosity...  What’s the stance on the leadership feat?   

Serpenteye, I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Oh btw quick character update, I have my abilities, classes, and skills done and a fair amount of money spent so I should be done by 7am PST Monday morning.


----------



## Xael

Endur said:
			
		

> Sadly, Dariel doesn't get any new spells, assuming Dariel worships Lolth.



*Snicker*


----------



## Serpenteye

Xael said:
			
		

> Edit: Ass isn't cencored?




Her ass is far too fine to be censored


----------



## Seonaid

Narcelia is what class and level? Cleric 11? (I posted her stats, etc., in the Rogue's Gallery thread, but I need to level her and I don't have her class.) (And oh baby does she have _class_! )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Endur said:
			
		

> A mercenary Minotaur fighter could work.  What did you have in mind for a background, i.e. how did he/she arrive in Mantol Derith?
> 
> Stat creation wise, you can have 5 levels on top of the stats in the Monster Manual.  i.e. you can be a barbarian 5 minotaur or a fighter 5 minotaur, etc.



I know that Aztec Ace hasn't posted so this might be a mute point...  but the math is wrong on the Minotaur, this is from memory as my Monster Manuel is at home so their might be some issues with my numbers but the math just isn't added up.  A Minotaur has 6 HD of humanoid and then a level adjustment of +2.  So he should have like 4 levels of ranger barbarian.  I'll double check when I get home.


Edit: Called the wife and had her look it up for me.  6 HD and +2 Level adjustment so consider it double checked.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

So who's looking too higher a mercenary? 

buying the last bit of gear... should be mailing off the character for approval with a few minutes.


----------



## Serpenteye

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So who's looking too higher a mercenary?




I am. What's the standard rate for a mercenary these days? 3 coppers a day? Free room and board? A place of honour with the house Guard?

----

Endur, Do you have the current Character Sheet for Ki'Willis? The one in the Rogues Gallery is a bit too old.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I lied it took alot more than a few minutes.


Endur , you should have mail.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I am. What's the standard rate for a mercenary these days? 3 coppers a day? Free room and board? A place of honour with the house



Oh I think I shall be asking for more than that, but I don't have a clue to how much to ask for...


----------



## Argent Silvermage

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I am. What's the standard rate for a mercenary these days? 3 coppers a day? Free room and board? A place of honour with the house Guard?
> 
> ----
> 
> Endur, Do you have the current Character Sheet for Ki'Willis? The one in the Rogues Gallery is a bit too old.



"Money is secondary. If I'm to work for you you must promise me the hearts of my enemies for my supper." Rysal says.


----------



## Xael

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "Money is secondary. If I'm to work for you you must promise me the hearts of my enemies for my supper." Rysal says.



Hope we won't be fighting undead all the time...


----------



## Seonaid

Narcelia says quietly, "If we fight undead all the time, it will be an easy promise to make."


----------



## Argent Silvermage

Xael said:
			
		

> Hope we won't be fighting undead all the time...



Not a problem. thier hearts are dried and chewy but add some water and heat to serve.


----------



## Pyrex

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh I think I shall be asking for more than that, but I don't have a clue to how much to ask for...




I'd have to go home and check, but I believe that the Arms & Equip Guide lists 2sp/lvl/day for hirelings with levels in NPC classes and 1gp/lvl/day for hirelings with levels in PC classes.

Of course, for anyone not worried about being paid, challenging one of the drow warriors to an arena duel is a fast way to get "hired".   

Also, if Endur is ok with a little handwaving, now would be an excellent time for any mercenaries to step up and offer their services.  
That way we'd have an opportunity to see you fight before deciding how much to pay you...


----------



## Argent Silvermage

I've decided to back out of thias game. I'm playing in too many right now. (something like 11 or 12 games.)


----------



## Seonaid

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I've decided to back out of thias game. I'm playing in too many right now. (something like 11 or 12 games.)




Sorry to see you go . . . but we'll run into each other in different campaigns.


----------



## Serpenteye

Yes, I'll see you around.


----------



## Seonaid

Ok, I'm working on leveling up Narcelia, and I'm running into some difficulties . . .

My biggest question is, is she pure cleric? One of her feats is Weapon Finesse: Longsword, and clerics are not proficient in longsword. I assume that was taken because she bought a frost longsword (which she could use, perhaps not well). However, a prerequisite for Weapon Finesse is proficiency in the weapon, which Narcelia certainly does not have.

Also, I'm not sure where some of the stats and things came from. I'm thinking of just redoing the character from the ground up, keeping with the original stuff as much as possible. It's hard coming in to a character that's not your own.

If any of you have any answers or comments, please let me know. I really am enjoying this so far, and I'd like to keep it that way.


----------



## Endur

Narcelia is pure cleric.  She has a racial weapon profiency with the long sword.  That is one of the racial proficiencies that elves (including drow) get.

For pretty much everything in her character sheet, stats, you should be able to discover where they came from by reading the first post in this thread and some of the subsequent posts.  If you have any specific questions about Narcelia's stats or equipment, please feel free to ask.

Since the character has already been playing, we're not going to make any changes to the character.  As the character levels up, you are welcome to evolve the character however you like with new skills, feats, class levels, stat bonuses, etc..  But her existing stats, levels, skills, feats, will remain unchanged.  



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm working on leveling up Narcelia, and I'm running into some difficulties . . .
> 
> My biggest question is, is she pure cleric? One of her feats is Weapon Finesse: Longsword, and clerics are not proficient in longsword. I assume that was taken because she bought a frost longsword (which she could use, perhaps not well). However, a prerequisite for Weapon Finesse is proficiency in the weapon, which Narcelia certainly does not have.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure where some of the stats and things came from. I'm thinking of just redoing the character from the ground up, keeping with the original stuff as much as possible. It's hard coming in to a character that's not your own.
> 
> If any of you have any answers or comments, please let me know. I really am enjoying this so far, and I'd like to keep it that way.


----------



## Seonaid

Thanks. I wasn't planning on changing the character, just going through and seeing if I could tell how she was created. Thanks again.


----------



## Pyrex

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ooc: Would it be reasonable if you pay 15% or your earnings as taxes to the House, to be spent on resurrections, hiring mercenaries and other communal expenses?
> 
> ooc: How much cash do you all have?




1:  That's plenty reasonable, but given the how much liquid wealth is available amongst the PC's (save the Matron) that's not going to amount to much.

2:  Including valuable material components, about 550gp.


----------



## Seonaid

I apparently have a lot. I don't have the character sheet right in front of me, but it's on the order of thousands, not hundreds.


----------



## Pyrex

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> _...or indeed Raise him. That will be expensive...
> On the other hand, if we are going to let Quertus fight the Troll..._




A few things to keep in mind while planning for the Matron (Responding in OOC as you haven't made any IC comments yet).

As Lolth's priestesses haven't been recieving spells for over a month, _Raise Dead_ is going to be really hard to come by.  (although I could always use my scroll and raise Dariel as a Spectre...)   

Having Quertus challenge the half-(whatever)-Troll will almost certainly cost us the continued cooperation and assistance of Lady Yssirriryl, we hardly need another enemy. 

If the Troll wins initiative, Quertus loses.


----------



## Xael

Pyrex said:
			
		

> If the Troll wins initiative, Quertus loses.



In most cases, but not necessarily. With the right spells cast before the match (Mage Armor, Shield, Stoneskin, Etc.) Quertus could probably survive (at least) the first round.

But the troll is going to win the initiative (Quertus has +1).


----------



## Pyrex

Xael said:
			
		

> In most cases, but not necessarily. With the right spells cast before the match (Mage Armor, Shield, Stoneskin, Etc.) Quertus could probably survive (at least) the first round.
> 
> But the troll is going to win the initiative (Quertus has +1).




Ok, so it's not quite an auto-loss.  But it's definately not gonna be healthy if he goes first and grapples you.


----------



## Xael

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Ok, so it's not quite an auto-loss. But it's definately not gonna be healthy if he goes first and grapples you.



Yup. I need _Fire Shield_. _Dimension door_ is also the ultimental grapple-escaping spell (only verbal component). Hmm... Contingency...


----------



## Serpenteye

Yes, Raise Dead will be pretty hard to come by. There are some ways to get it cast, but it's probably going to take us quite a lot of posts... Animate Greater Undead might actually be an option, though I'm not sure Dariel would appreciate that (undeath being a rather uncomfortable according to many sources.)

I agree it's not an automatic victory, and he's going to need a night to prepare the right spells. But with Fly, Displacement, Shield and Stoneskin precast he can move out of the Troll's reach round 1 and can probably survive the Troll's first attack. Then he can easily pump out enough acid to kill the beast, with intelligent use of Hold Monster he can make it very hard for the troll to resist his spells effectively. ( I doubt the Troll is a Half-Green Dragon. If he's half-anything  he's probably Half-Fiend (fire and acid resistance 10) or Half-Red Dragon (Fire Immunity) I saw nothing in Endur's description of the Troll about it having wings, so flying will probably be quite safe. If it has ranged weapons a simple Protection from Missiles can easily be cast. Anyway, the group can easily make some innocent inquiries in the bar about the troll to learn the specific strengths and weaknesses (it is the greatest fighter in the arena, it will be very well known. It might even have a fan-club ) 

Yyssiriryl may be a bit disgruntled, but the Matron Mother has strong suspicions that she took the Troll for herself out of the shipment of Slave-Trolls meant for Quellar Millithor. (Endur told me about that). Drow pretty much expect each others to stab them in the back, Yyssiriryl will understand, she might even respect us more for our ruthlessness. We did save her life, we might still be counted among her friends.
Also she has her own position to consider... Would she have anything to gain by turning against us? If she seems too upset we could always offer her some compensation. Ki'Willis has a Diplomacy of 20, she'll think of something.


----------



## Pyrex

Ok.  Just wanted to make sure that all possible outcomes had been considered.


----------



## Serpenteye

In the end it's up to the DM, but I think Quertus' chances are quite good. Anyone else would likely be Troll-feed.

----
So, how much do you all want to bet? (I can pretend to make the decision IC but in reality the choice is of course yours) More is better than less.


----------



## Xael

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Animate Greater Undead might actually be an option, though I'm not sure Dariel would appreciate that (undeath being a rather uncomfortable according to many sources.)



That probably depends on the undead. 



> But with Fly, Displacement, Shield and Stoneskin...



Fly: Winged Boots.
Displacement: Normally prepared.
Shield: Normally prepared.
Stoneskin: Normally prepared.
Add Mage Armor, Haste and Improved Invisibility...



> Then he can easily pump out enough acid to kill the beast, with intelligent use of Hold Monster he can make it very hard for the troll to resist his spells effectively.



Kill? The troll was supposed to be moderately intelligent. Just cast hold person and torture it enough with Melf's Acid Arrows (which I would need to prepare more)...



> If it has ranged weapons a simple Protection from Missiles can easily be cast.



Normally prepared.


----------



## Serpenteye

Xael said:
			
		

> That probably depends on the undead.
> Kill? The troll was supposed to be moderately intelligent. Just cast hold person and torture it enough with Melf's Acid Arrows (which I would need to prepare more)...




Kill? Argh! I can't believe I wrote that. You're right, don't kill. Torture will do nicely. Don't be too vicious, though. After all, we want the beast to travel with us. It would be preferrable if it felt reasonably comfortable in the group. Though Ki'Willis will try to win its loyalty that will be easier if it doesn't hate us. It's a formidable meleé monster, and it would be quite unpleasant if it decided to turn against us at some inopportune time.


----------



## Seonaid

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Drow pretty much expect each others to stab them in the back, Yyssiriryl will understand, she might even respect us more for our ruthlessness.



My thoughts exactly . . .


----------



## Seonaid

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> So, how much do you all want to bet? (I can pretend to make the decision IC but in reality the choice is of course yours) More is better than less.



I have 25k, according to my character sheet (left by the previous player). I'm not willing to spend all of it, but I will do my share. Narcelia personally would not commit until she's heard the others (as I mentioned in thread, I believe).


----------



## Thels

There'll be a little problem with Dariel going 1on1 with a dwarf though. He's not build for singlehanded combat, as he doesn't do much damage without sneaking. I could up my armor to 25 by fighting defensively, but that's not all that great.

I still got a summon spell though. If I'd levitate, then cast the summon spell behind my opponent, and and flank attack him, I could perhaps pull out one round of devastating damage before it turns my summon to shreds. It would waste my spell though, which I can't recover anywhere soon.

I got 5k, which I'll happily donate into the pot that's going to be used to raise me


----------



## Serpenteye

Your AC is a bit low. I suppose you could borrow a decent armour from some other member of the group. Even with +7 Dexterity you'd be much better of in a light armour than in Bracers. Pick whichever equipment in the group you think would fit you the best. I think everyone will agree to lend you an item or two for the duration of the battle.


----------



## Thels

Keep in mind that I can only wear light armor. Anything beyond that would both subtract ACP from my attack roll and make me lose TWF, ITWF, Evasion, etc...

The armor of either of my brothers would raise the total by 1, which seems too much of a hassle, as a simple armor spell by Quertus does the same.

No, I would not be happy as an undead.


----------



## Serpenteye

I really don't think you need to worry. Quertus has volunteered to cast Stoneskin on you and you could get a number of other buffs. The Dwarf will likely not have access to Dispell... You'll do fine.

Something we need to consider, for both Dariel's and Quertus' fights, is that any short duration buffs will likely expire before the fight has even begun. If I understand things correctly both contestants will stand around in the arena for a couple of minutes while the bets are being placed. Displacement (and possibly some other spells) would therefore be unusable.


----------



## Endur

Commonly known information: The War Trolls of House Millithor were stronger, faster, more intelligent, and tougher than average trolls (game mechanic: war trolls had better than average stats, possibly had levels in Barbarian, Fighter, or Warrior, and wore masterwork armor).

Trygon appears to be bigger and stronger and tougher looking than any of the War Trolls that House Millithor used to own.  He has magic items.  Further, he has better stats and more levels or maybe he has a template, or maybe both.

If anybody does a gather information around the arena, they will discover various humanoids who have seen Trygon in action.

Rumors About Trygon
1.  He is immune to fire and acid.
2.  He is really a Titan in disguise.  
3.  He fought in the Blood War (extra-planar war between Demons and Devils).
4.  He can jump anywhere in the arena cage in a single leap.
5.  His fangs and claws are poisonous.
6.  He is a shape-changed Green Dragon and can exhale a poisonous cloud that can fill the entire arena with a deadly gas.
7.  He has slain everyone he has fought, including several wizards who thought their fire and acid spells would affect him.


----------



## Endur

While both contestants might stand around for a few minutes before a fight begins, the arena is a very chaotic place, and the fight might begin immediately once the second person enters the arena.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Something we need to consider, for both Dariel's and Quertus' fights, is that any short duration buffs will likely expire before the fight has even begun. If I understand things correctly both contestants will stand around in the arena for a couple of minutes while the bets are being placed. Displacement (and possibly some other spells) would therefore be unusable.


----------



## Xael

Endur said:
			
		

> Rumors About Trygon
> 1. He is immune to fire and acid.



Frankly, this is the only thing that worries me, even though I doubt the "Immune" part (at least in both). But if he's half-red dragon and has a magic item that gives even 10 points of acid resistance...

Hmm... Detect Magic + (Greater) Dispel Magic time.


----------



## TWK

Hey guys,

It's me, The Whiner Knight.  Just dropping a line to let you know that my previous screen name doesn't seem to work right now, so I've set up another account and am now posting under TWK.

As, of course, you can tell....

TWK


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

My character has meet DM approval, just need to add and subtract a few more things from the background and I should be done and ready to go tonight.


----------



## Serpenteye

Endur said:
			
		

> Marckarius comes to his senses.  He thinks to himself, that never happened.  I remember visiting the fine riding lizard this morning, but I never encountered three Illithids.  I don't even remember there not being any staff around.  Strange how one of the Illithids in my dream looks alot like the Illithid in the arena down below.




OOC: Supreme Coolness , you Rat Bastard


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

my character is up in the RG though the background isn't up, It's written just not typed at the moment.   but at least everyone gets to see him.


----------



## Seonaid

Heheh, bugbear PC.


----------



## Prince Atom

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> OOC: Supreme Coolness , you Rat Bastard




Yeah, and now I gotta forget that Marck just unwittingly blabbed to the opposition.  Rrrggg.   

Oh well, that's why it's _roleplaying_, I guess.  Still, the thought that this illithid just waltzed into Marck's head without any sort of hindrance is both intimidating and infuriating.  If there's one thing I hate as a person, it's such situations where someone has no control at all over what happens.

But that's tempered by the fact that Marck is so arrogant he refuses to admit that such a thing is possible, and the OOC knowledge that if he challenges that illithid, he'll most likely get his ass kicked.

.
.
.

Anybody wanna help me grease a mindflayer?   

TWK


----------



## Prince Atom

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Heheh, bugbear PC.




Yeah, way cool.

I hope this is more balanced than the last bugbear PC I saw run...  the player sweet-talked/browbeat his wife/newbie-DM into letting him have four or five HD in a second-level campaign.

Remind me sometime to post something about the Quixotic "paladin" I ran in that same game....

TWK


----------



## Endur

Three Mind Flayers is a tough combination.  With 3 Psionic Blasts, two of the Mind Blasts penetrated Marckarius's SR.  Marckarius made one saving throw and failed the other, which meant he was stunned for 6 rounds.

He was then subjected to a variety of psionic powers, including Detect Thoughts, Domination to force him to talk about certain subjects, followed by a variant of Mindwipe to eliminate a recent memory, and Tailor Memory to substitute the new memory. 

If it only had been one Mind Flayer, it would have had to have been a very high level Mind Flayer to be able to get past Marckarius's SR and Will saves.



			
				The Whiner Knight said:
			
		

> Yeah, and now I gotta forget that Marck just unwittingly blabbed to the opposition.  Rrrggg.
> 
> Oh well, that's why it's _roleplaying_, I guess.  Still, the thought that this illithid just waltzed into Marck's head without any sort of hindrance is both intimidating and infuriating.  If there's one thing I hate as a person, it's such situations where someone has no control at all over what happens.
> 
> But that's tempered by the fact that Marck is so arrogant he refuses to admit that such a thing is possible, and the OOC knowledge that if he challenges that illithid, he'll most likely get his ass kicked.


----------



## Serpenteye

The Whiner Knight said:
			
		

> Anybody wanna help me grease a mindflayer?




I'm guessing that would not be a very good idea. By now those Illithids know everything about what has happened in Menzoberranzan and, more importantly, about the silence of Lolth. If they were to spread that knowledge things could get really ugly for our little group. For now it would be best to not provoke them.

At least that's what Ki'Willis would say if you told her about it, among other things...


----------



## Xael

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I'm guessing that would not be a very good idea. By now those Illithids know everything about what has happened in Menzoberranzan and, more importantly, about the silence of Lolth. If they were to spread that knowledge things could get really ugly for our little group. For now it would be best to not provoke them.



But isn't that also a good reason to get rid of them as quickly as possible?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

The Whiner Knight said:
			
		

> Yeah, way cool.
> 
> I hope this is more balanced than the last bugbear PC I saw run...  the player sweet-talked/browbeat his wife/newbie-DM into letting him have four or five HD in a second-level campaign.
> 
> Remind me sometime to post something about the Quixotic "paladin" I ran in that same game....
> 
> TWK



With the ECL of 12, pretty much like everyone else, I think it's pretty well balanced...  I could have been worse by making an armored tank fighter in full plate and natural armor.  I still think if given the choice bugbears make awesome barbarians, rangers and rogues, and at least I took the archer combat path instead of the two weapons fighting to go along with rage from the barbarian.


----------



## Endur

*Quertus and the Illithids*

The Illithids that Quertus has seen in Mantol-Derith wear a similar style of clothing to the Illithid in the visions.  They have similar but different symbools on their clothing.

A knowledge nobility and royalty check for Quertus is (drumroll): 32 (12 + die roll of 20).  You think the red star contained within the purple circle, the symbol of the Illithid in your dreams, might be the insignia of Syrzan, the Alhoon that led the revolt against Menzoberanzan and was later destroyed by the drow wizard Phaerun, one of the masters of Sorcere.    

You don't know whether the Illithids in Mantol-Derith are associated with Syrzan.  You doubt that living Illithids would work with an Alhoon.  Most Illithids despise the undead, particularly undead Illithids.


----------



## Seonaid

Xael said:
			
		

> But isn't that also a good reason to get rid of them as quickly as possible?




I would tend to agree, but Narcelia on the other hand would most definitely wish to proceed with caution.


----------



## Serpenteye

Xael said:
			
		

> But isn't that also a good reason to get rid of them as quickly as possible?




Possibly, but we do not know how many of their friends know and finding out would inevitably bring us into a conflict we could not pull out of unless every one of them dies. If we fail we will have to leave town fast before it erupts into chaos. Our entire mission could be jeopardized. At the very least we must conclude our business in Menthol Derith before we attack them.


----------



## Seonaid

Spoken like a true Matron! I cannot argue with that!


----------



## Serpenteye

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Spoken like a true Matron! I cannot argue with that!



.


----------



## Endur

*Starting a Fight*

Anytime someone wants to fight in the arena, all they have to do is:

1) Walk up to somebody and challenge them to a fight, if they agree, you both go into the arena and start fighting;
2) Walk into the arena and challenge anyone willing to fight them.  As soon as someone enters the arena, the challenge has been accepted and the fight begins.


----------



## Serpenteye

Seonaid said:
			
		

> [ Post deleted because it was based on a post that just got changed.  ]




Sorry, I'm a perfectionist. That's a really bad habit of mine, made worse by the fact that I'm sloppy.


----------



## Endur

Everybody makes mistakes.  I forgot that Torellan wouldn't have a clue regarding Quertus's speculations on his chances against the troll.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Sorry, I'm a perfectionist. That's a really bad habit of mine, made worse by the fact that I'm sloppy.


----------



## metrostar

The females notice Jena is very good at using subtle facial and body gestures.

For what the males notice, see the Playing the Game post, and imagine more of the same, only from the other side, as she walks back to Laral.      

And thanks to Endur for helping flesh out a really fun character!  He is so evil!  *Shiver*


----------



## Endur

There is currently one Illithid sitting in the arena audience next to a couple of Grimlocks.

There are probably other Illithids elsewhere in Mantol Derith.  



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Possibly, but we do not know how many of their friends know and finding out would inevitably bring us into a conflict we could not pull out of unless every one of them dies. If we fail we will have to leave town fast before it erupts into chaos. Our entire mission could be jeopardized. At the very least we must conclude our business in Menthol Derith before we attack them.


----------



## Serpenteye

Xael said:
			
		

> OOC: You know, it would be much easier to just cast _Disintegrate_ on the diamond and turn it to dust...




Perhaps, but you needed to buy other stuff anyway, the Matron didn't know which spells Quertus had prepared and probably wouldn't want him to waste a spell that might be needed later. She prefers to face any attackers with as much as possible of our power intact, Mantol Derith is not exactly a safe place. Since there's no actual profit in making the components yourself her decision seemed a good one.


----------



## Endur

Poison is available from several of the merchants in Mantol Derith.  You could get doses from the independent merchants, or buy them from one of the bar tenders in Laral's establishment, or from one of Lady Yyssiriryl's underlings.  

Poisons: p. 297 in the DMG (3.5) or whatever page number in the DMG (3.0)

Poisons that cost more than 1000 gp per dose and purple worm poison are available only with special permission.  i.e. they might be for sale, but nobody is advertising them.

Dariel was able to find both the Large Scorpion venom and Giant Wasp poison.


----------



## Pyrex

You don't necessarily need poison to take them alive.  Just bonk them with the flat of your blade (-4 to hit to strike for subdual) before switching to lethal damage & we'll heal them afterward.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

*Kilclif; Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Okay character background is up for Kilcif, if everyone notice the change in spelling from post 224 to the one seen more recently it was my change as I thought it looked to surface elven to me.

Endur, the bow was changed as requested and I picked up a few more items so if you have a private copy of my character sheet you might want to look over the changes.  I've also read all the character posts so I'm up to date now. 

If you all don't mind the new guy suggesting something...    

If you could fill the subject block with your characters name, I would say race but your all the same, and classes I would be much appreciated.  Even with the original players I'm not sure who is who sometimes. 

Look at my subject for this post to see my idea in action.


Some questions:
What is the organization of the Drow house/family structure?  I would be appreciated as I don't know all of the details besides that the females are the bosses.

Also is common the same as undercommon?

Drow Elven is different that surface elven correct?


----------



## Endur

Languages: Drow/elven is very close to elven.  Its basically elven with lots of extra words for different types of treachery, hatred, and murder, and very few words describing concepts like nice, love, and peace.

Undercommon is very different from common.  Most drow speak a mix of elven/drow and undercommon.  

Drow also have a silent language of hand signals, because noise carries far in the underdark.

The first couple of posts in the OOC thread talk about the family house structure, but basically, the Matron is in charge and is an absolute dictator.  Everyone derives whatever authority they have from her.  Her two daughters have somewhat more authority than everyone else because one of the two daughters is likely to be the Matron's heir someday (i.e. they are potential future absolute dictators).  The rest of the characters are other nobles in the house, either children, relatives, or the house patron.  Their authority and power depends on the Matron's favor.

Most of the house commoners and other nobles are presumed dead (slain in the revolt) except perhaps for some of the members of House Millithor that are working for the merchant guild (company of the coiled whip).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Endur said:
			
		

> Languages: Drow/elven is very close to elven.  Its basically elven with lots of extra words for different types of treachery, hatred, and murder, and very few words describing concepts like nice, love, and peace.



Sounds like my guy should know Drow...   but I'll keep the surface the surface elven as it fits slightly better I think



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Undercommon is very different from common.  Most drow speak a mix of elven/drow and undercommon.



I'll adjust my charatcer to know undercommon too then. 



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Drow also have a silent language of hand signals, because noise carries far in the underdark.




I Doubt they teach this to just anyone show my chacter will not have it, but maybe I can spend some skill points later on if theirs a willing member in the party to teach it.



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> The first couple of posts in the OOC thread talk about the family house structure, but basically, the Matron is in charge and is an absolute dictator.  Everyone derives whatever authority they have from her.  Her two daughters have somewhat more authority than everyone else because one of the two daughters is likely to be the Matron's heir someday.



Maybe I should have been more specific in my question.  Does the "power" the males have decline in their birth order?  Like does the first-born male have more power in the house compared to the 2nd born male?  How many patrons (spouse?) can the Matron Mother have more than one at a time?  Also what about the daughters?  Can they have a patron or is it only something the Matron Mother has?

What about the House Wizard?  Does his position grant him more power than his birthright would give?


----------



## Endur

Remember: Drow are chaotic evil and one of Lolth's titles is the "Lady of Chaos".
So, there aren't hard and fast rules in Drow society, other than the strong rule and the weak obey.  Drow Noble Priestesses are usually considered the "strongest" in Drow society (although the occassional male wizard or warrior may actually be more powerful than a priestess).

With regards to 1st, 2nd,etc males, it all depends on the Matron.  A Matron can have as many patrons as she wants, but most typically only have one.  Drow, being chaotic, typically don't have formal ceremonies for marriage.  A daughter could have the drow equivalent of "a recognized relationship" or just be "dating".  Most daughters aren't going to form the equivalent of "a recognized relationship" until they know whether or not they are going to be the Matron of the house.  Also, she would have to have permission from the Matron in order to form a formal relationship with a male.

Drow are all about being powerful, whether your power comes from within like magic or ability with weapons or without from your relationship with someone else.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Endur, thanks for the quick answers!  I hope the question where not that dumb.  My background is up Here if you have not see it yet.


----------



## Xael

Pyrex said:
			
		

> OOC: Er, as it's by definition a 500gp diamond, why not just pick up a mortar & pestle & grind it into 500gp worth of diamond dust?



Because it's a friggin' diamond and Quertus has strength of 9...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Endur, I hope you don't mind the in game post... (The second one)  You probably just got dragged into something not planed... sorry.  : D 

To everyone else I hope the post was almost as good as metrostar...   but really who could compete?  I just sort of doubted that anyone wanted a highly detailed look at my bugbear and his clothing and or goblinoid on goblinoid action.    Though I guess the later did sort of happen in a different way.

Also Endur, is there a "common" rumor list for what the goblinoids/Inn patrons are saying about the Drow seeking goblinoid slaves?   

Also what is the height of the wall at arena?  Mainly asking about in front of the spectators and/or me.


----------



## Pyrex

Xael said:
			
		

> Because it's a friggin' diamond and Quertus has strength of 9...




Diamonds are really hard, but they're also very brittle.  With the right tools it's not hard to break them up.  Most jewelers I've seen are not world-class bodybuilders.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Diamonds are really hard, but they're also very brittle.  With the right tools it's not hard to break them up.  Most jewelers I've seen are not world-class bodybuilders.



I agree, I'm not sure how high of a strength you would need to have to grind it by hand, not to mention pain tolerance, but I doubt my character with 20 STR could get it done.  Yet you don’t see to many cloud giants employed by jewelers. 

Also diamonds are sold based upon clarity, cut, color, and finally size.  (Though I might have left something out there.)  So if you went and pulverize a diamond that was worth 500 GP it may or may not be worth as much in powder form.  Also a bigger but poor quality diamond would give your more power than a smaller flawless diamond would and their for be worth more in powder form.


----------



## Seonaid

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Sorry, I'm a perfectionist. That's a really bad habit of mine, made worse by the fact that I'm sloppy.



LOL, no problem, I'm a perfectionist too. But my response was based on what you changed from dialogue to thoughts, so unless I was suddenly granted telepathy  and decided it would be wise to share the Matron's thoughts with all present, I wouldn't have said what I didn't say. 

On a side note: Wow! I go away for a day and the boards explode behind me!


----------



## Pyrex

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So if you went and pulverize a diamond that was worth 500 GP it may or may not be worth as much in powder form.  Also a bigger but poor quality diamond would give your more power than a smaller flawless diamond would and their for be worth more in powder form.




So how about if I take a cheap diamond, grind it up and sell it to you for 500gp.  Is it then "500gp worth" of diamond dust?   

There are just sooo many things that D&D's economic model just kind of ignores...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Pyrex said:
			
		

> So how about if I take a cheap diamond, grind it up and sell it to you for 500gp.  Is it then "500gp worth" of diamond dust?



pretty much.


----------



## Thels

How about I need the poison to take them? Dariel ain't no superwarrior you know. He's built on finesse and team effords, not one on one strikes.

Attacking with the -4 seems like a must if we want the dwarf alive. How does that work with my icy blade?

Fortunately, Endur said that all housemembers are exceptionally loyal (for Drow) to one another, otherwise there could have been some troubles now there no longer is spell recharging for the females (and me either  )

It must hurt though, getting access to 6th level spells, but not getting them.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Thels said:
			
		

> It must hurt though, getting access to 6th level spells, but not getting them.



Indeed, but they have extra money and ability points so I think the challenge is lessened or at least worthwhile.


----------



## Seonaid

Thels said:
			
		

> It must hurt though, getting access to 6th level spells, but not getting them.



Tell me about it!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

What I am curious to know as I can seem to find the stats anywhere is rather or not the slave gal got the extra ability points and such.


----------



## Pyrex

I realize that Dariel is neither a superwarrior nor optimized for one-on-one duels.  He is, however, likely to be several levels higher than the silly fop dwarf who fell to one strike from Narcelia's whip.

RE the Icy blade, all damage except the d6 of Cold damage would be subdual.  You also only need to hit him for subdual once or twice then switch back to lethal.

There may not be (much *cough*pearlofpower*cough*) recharging, but we still have some spells.   Not getting any 6th lvl spells is annoying though.


----------



## Thels

Yeah. I really wonder how long I'm gonna have my spell memorized


----------



## Endur

Jena's character sheet hasn't been posted yet because you really have not had the opportunity to see what she can do.

From her description and my descriptions of Torellan's reaction to her, you can guess that Jena has the highest charisma of any female you have seen in Mantol Derith.  She also has an athletic body.  

In fact, she is so beautiful that I mentioned that her beauty might be supernatural.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What I am curious to know as I can seem to find the stats anywhere is rather or not the slave gal gut the extra ability points and such.


----------



## metrostar

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What I am curious to know as I can seem to find the stats anywhere is rather or not the slave gal gut the extra ability points and such.




Jena's stats are not posted, on our wicked DM's suggestion      I emailed him the character concept, and we developed it over email.  Jena appears to be nothing more than a female drow slave girl, exceptional only for her beauty.  (As Torellan noted, _her body is so perfect it must be supernatural_.)

Jena, on the other hand, sees all of Kilcif, and she likes what she sees


----------



## Pyrex

Heh.  So I guess that leaves the remaining question to be whether her SU (since it's too impressive to be EX) beauty is Fey or Demonic in origin...


----------



## Endur

Well it could have a template origin.  Saying it was "supernatural" doesn't necessarily mean SU; it could be EX, or just ordinary perfection with some magical enhancements.





			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> Heh.  So I guess that leaves the remaining question to be whether her SU (since it's too impressive to be EX) beauty is Fey or Demonic in origin...


----------



## Pyrex

Yeah, I know.  My post was intended to be humorous anyway.  Hence the


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Endur said:
			
		

> Jena's character sheet hasn't been posted yet because you really have not had the opportunity to see what she can do.



So the plot thickens... 

This is quickly becoming a favorite game for me...  Seems like so many here are put together shoddy and quickly.  This one on the other hand, seems to have a very polished shine to it.  (Honest)

Okay new guy brown nosing aside, I know their was a general post about Mantol Derith. a few pages back, but how about a list of rumors about why the Drow want the slaves for, well besides the “official" rumor.  I know my chatacrter would be slightly interested, even if he fringes indifference, there could be coins involved.


----------



## Endur

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> This is quickly becoming a favorite game for me...  Seems like so many here are put together shoddy and quickly.  This one on the other hand, seems to have a very polished shine to it.  (Honest)




Thanks for the compliment.  I have a lot of source materials for this game: the Salvatore novels including the War of the Spider Queen, the Menzoberanzan boxed set, various other underdark resources, the City of the Spider Queen module, and so on.  Lots of factions among the NPCs (cast of thousands).  I have an epic story in mind.  And there really exists a Vast Conspiracy (for the conspiracy theorists).

Play by post is a little bit slower than I thought it would be, but everyone learns by experience.

Oh, while I'm on the topic, Kilcif can have another level (i.e. ECL 13).  That will make all the characters between ECL 13 and ECL 15.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I know their was a general post about Mantol Derith. a few pages back, but how about a list of rumors about why the Drow want the slaves for, well besides the “official" rumor.  I know my chatacrter would be slightly interested, even if he fringes indifference, there could be coins involved.




Rumor #1: Matron Baenre, ruler of the first house of Menzoberanzan, wants to do a grand sacrifice of 666 humanoids at once.

Rumor #2: The city of Menzoberanzan is preparing for war and they want the extra slaves as additional troops to die in the first wave.

Rumor #3: A couple of stalactites fell off the ceiling in Menzoberanzan and smashed several buildings.  The slaves are needed as extra workers for repairs (and replacements for slaves who died in the crash).


OOC Real Reason that members of House Millithor know, but Kilcif does not: After the slave revolt in Menzoberanzan, the vast majority of the slaves were put to death or fled.  The slaves that were sent to Menzoberanzan are replacements for some of the dead slaves.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Endur said:
			
		

> Play by post is a little bit slower than I thought it would be, but everyone learns by experience.



I'm not going anywhere anytime soon.  So don't learn and let us savor this epic.  




			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Oh, while I'm on the topic, Kilcif can have another level (i.e. ECL 13).  That will make all the characters between ECL 13 and ECL 15.



Will do!  I did have him at ECL 13 for a short while by accident.  I would need either to pick up a ranger level or a rogue level.  I barbarian level would end up costing me XP down the line as would any other class. At level 4 ranger would have an animal companion, not a "bad" thing but I’m unsure what type of animal would want to stay by his hateful side. 




			
				Endur said:
			
		

> OOC Real Reason that members of House Millithor know, but Kilcif does not.



agreed.  

One more questions, I would assume that in all the chaos that is the underdark right now, it's pretty much a sellers market and Kilcif should be in high demand, or at least more so than normal?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Kilcif is not ready for a companion...  but those rogue skills are looking good. 

I'm curious, and greedy it seems...  Do I get any extra money to spend since I've leveled up and really haven't been active yet?  don’t blame me for asking, it's my greedy characters fault!


----------



## Serpenteye

Shouldn't Kilcif's BaB be higher? He has 3HD of Humanoid, which should give him 2 BaB in addition to the 8 he gets from his classes.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Shouldn't Kilcif's BaB be higher? He has 3HD of Humanoid, which should give him 2 BaB in addition to the 8 he gets from his classes.



Sounds possible...  I still consider myself new to 3rd edition so anything is possible.  That said does anyone else say any other mistakes?


----------



## Endur

*Shopping Time*

Actually, Dariel and Quertus were returning into the arena just when the fight between the shield dwarf Tanis and the two hobgoblins ended on a decisive axe blow.

Finding poison and spell components in Mantol Derith does not take very long.


----------



## Endur

Hiring Mercenaries:

Mecenary prices are all over the place, depending on the market and the skill level.

Most mercenaries want: 
1) something in advance;
2) something as a daily rate (although they don't have to be paid every day, you could pay them once a month);
3) extra pay for combat (typically x3 to x7 pay on days they fight);
4) a share of the loot.

#1 is likely to be high for House Millithor, because most mercenaries distrust dark elves.  Especially if you don't tell the mercs what the job is, if you just say, "trust us, we'll tell you later."  Also, most mercs do not take their advance payment with them on campaign, so you can't count on looting their bodies and getting the money back.  Advance Payments tend to be spent on wine, women, and song at the nearest tavern after being hired.  For a Goblin, an advance payment could be a gold piece.  For a specialist like Chirar or Kilcif, the advance payment could be as much as 10k gold or a magic item or both.

#2 Daily rates tend to be pretty reasonable, and Mercs are used to not getting paid on a regular basis (its not uncommon for the boss to say everyone gets their daily pay after the campaign is over... however, the boss usually doesn't tell the troops this until they are in the field).  Goblins might get CPs or SPs per day.  Ogres will probably want gold.  Specialists might want multiple platinum pieces per day.

#4 Goblinoids want their share of the loot, but when the division of loot comes along, they can be intimidated into getting very little.  Ogres tend to be quite greedy when loot sharing comes along.


----------



## Thels

Endur said:
			
		

> Advance Payments tend to be spent on wine, women, and song at the nearest tavern after being hired. For a specialist like Chirar or Kilcif, the advance payment could be as much as 10k gold or a magic item or both.




Mhh, I disadvise on hiring the bugbear. Someone that spends 10k on wine and women doesn't seem to be in top shape the next day


----------



## Pyrex

So let me make sure I understand.

Mid-to-high-CR mercenaries expect to recieve the following.
(note: values extrapolated from your post, may be a bit off...)

CR x 1000gp Signing Bonus, +
CR x 2gp Idle Daily Rate, +
CR x 10gp Combat Bonus, +
a share of the loot?

So, um, is there anyone in the market for hiring high-CR 
drow priestesses?   

Seriously though, those values seem way out-of-line compared to published costs to hire mercs.


----------



## Serpenteye

My gold! My precious, beautiful gold... *sobbing*


----------



## Endur

hmmm, actually the prices are consistent with my published resources.  Also, don't forget this is the underdark where there is a bit more wealth than on the surface.  Also, don't forget that Dark Elves have to pay more for a signing bonus, because nobody believes that the mercs will survive or that they will ever get paid on items 2-4.  Dark Elves have a reputation with mercenaries for telling the mercs that the assignment is to beat up "a couple of old ladies."  When the mercs get to the destination, they invariably discover that the "old ladies" are either dragons or powerful spellcasters or both.

The math formula is a bit more complex than the one you gave, though.

Signing bonus: CR^3 x 10gp (i.e. CR cubed, CR10 merc gets 10k, a CR 1 creature gets 10gp, a goblin gets a few silver pieces or a gold if you are feeling generous)
Daily Rate: CR^3 x 1/20 gp 
Combat Bonus: 2-6 x daily rate
a share of the loot (note this is not necessarily an even share with others, just that they are entitled to loot enemy bodies and cities and allowed to keep some of what they loot)

The CR is cubed because 10 1st level characters are not equivalent to 1 10th level character.

I'm sure if you talk to Laral, he might be able to find some room in his organization for a high CR drow priestess.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Rambling pointless Speculation *

Right now we have about 50k gp in cash, which would be enough, barely, to get everything on my list. But that assumes that Seonid is willing to pay a disproportionate part of her wealth compared to the other players. I'd have the same problem but for me that's not so much of an issue since that's part of the premise of being the Matron and Ki'Willis had more money to start with. Getting to play the boss is worth a few extra expenses   Since we have no significant capacity for casting clerical spells we are going to need a large number of wands and potions, though, and that's likely to be expensive (if it's even available in sufficient amounts)

Assuming the odds on the Dariel-Dwarf fight are about 2 to 1 in Dariels favour we'll have about 75k, 45k of which will be mine and another ca: 5k from taxes will place my disposable wealth at 50k (assuming Dariel doesn't get a huge sum for selling back the dwarf). Seonid and Dariel will be significantly wealthier and I will, barely, afford to pay for the mercs. The list is rather short, though...

Lets say we're fortunate enough to have the Troll in the ring and he makes his usual "Supreme Warrior!!" display after beating some poor fool (probably the only way that Yyssiriryl would be forced to allow him to fight Quertus). Say we bet 50k of my money (and whatever the others are willing to bet) and get odds of 3 to 1 in Trygon's favour (a low estimate considering his reputation). We will not only be able to get everything on the list, we will also be able to get a couple of additional meat-shields, plenty of potions and wands, and even a few choice magic-items to make up for our priestesses' inability to cast spells. Perhaps equally important, we'll get a virtually unkillable super-warrior on our side, who will only rarely drain our healing-resources. I'm afraid we're going to need every last bit of that to have a good chance of succeeding on our mission.


----------



## Pyrex

Xael, do you still think Quertus will have an >80% chance of taking Trygon now that you've had your vision?


----------



## Seonaid

Meh, I don't think Narcelia would be willing to part with more than half of her gold at once . . . though she might be willing to spend much more of it if she thought the risk was worth it. "Encouragement," particularly from the Matron, would help, I'm sure.  But it would be nice to not spend all of my cash, just in case.  I would definitely be willing to drop a chunk on Dariel. I would be willing to spend significantly less on Quertus, but I'd still pay up. As for other "stuff," it would depend how directly it would affect me, and how it would help all of us together.


----------



## Thels

My money reduced to 3k after buying the poison.

Could Dariel hide in a corner of the cabin and apply poison to his swords without being seen doing so by folks from outside the cabin?


----------



## Endur

Its not really a cabin, but yes, you could find a shadow and apply one dose of poison to each weapon.  

You even successfully managed to do so without poisoning yourself.



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> My money reduced to 3k after buying the poison.
> 
> Could Dariel hide in a corner of the cabin and apply poison to his swords without being seen doing so by folks from outside the cabin?


----------



## Thels

Good!

The subtle blade now has Giant wasp poison, while the icy blade has Large scorpion venom.


----------



## Xael

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Xael, do you still think Quertus will have an >80% chance of taking Trygon now that you've had your vision?



I never did...


----------



## Endur

*Detect Magic*

A quick look at the Detect Magic spell in 3.5 reveals that they cleaned up some ambiguities and forgot (or didn't choose to) clean up other ambiguities.

Its never been real clear to me whether scrolls or potions or other "magic items" that aren't doing anything magical should radiate as "magic" when exposed to a detect magic spell.  

For this game, I'm going with the assumption that all magical items radiate as magic, even when they aren't doing anything magical.

In the IC post, I mentioned that there some auras that Quertus couldn't see.  Under the core rules, this means that whatever is generating the aura is out of the line of sight of the person casting detect magic.  A ring where you can't see the person's hand, or a potion in a pocket, or a wand up a sleeve.  If the item is out of your line of sight, you can only determine the nature of the aura if the item is currently having an effect on somebody.  If the item isn't activated, you can only determine the nature of the aura (the school of magic) if you have a direct line of sight.  

Its also not real clear what school of magic a +1 weapon radiates.  I'm going with Transmutation.


----------



## Pyrex

A couple pages up you seemed pretty confident that given appropriate
time to prepare that you could take him.  A more accurate question above
would have been "How do you feel about your chances now?".


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Out of curiosity how many other mercenaries have been posted and meet DM approval?  

I'm I really the only one?


----------



## Endur

Yes, Kilcif is currently the only PC mercenary.  House Millithor plans to acquire several npc mercenaries.  



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity how many other mercenaries have been posted and meet DM approval?
> 
> I'm I really the only one?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Endur said:
			
		

> Yes, Kilcif is currently the only PC mercenary.  House Millithor plans to acquire several npc mercenaries.



Cool, I love being special.  

If you want someone to help make them, minus the background of course, let me know I rather bored at work right now.


----------



## Endur

Actually, what I need is the reverse.  I'm fine on stats.  I could probably use some backgrounds for a couple of Ogres, a couple of Bugbears, and half a dozen hobgoblins.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool, I love being special.
> 
> If you want someone to help make them, minus the background of course, let me know I rather bored at work right now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Endur said:
			
		

> Actually, what I need is the reverse.  I'm fine on stats.  I could probably use some backgrounds for a couple of Ogres, a couple of Bugbears, and half a dozen hobgoblins.



I can help with that, do you need names too or do you have them already?  Lastly, do you want me to send the stats for a couple, I would hate to make a background for a weak but resourceful (low STR and high INT) hobgoblin only to find out he's quite strong and definitely dumb.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

also what level(s) are we looking at?


----------



## Xael

Pyrex said:
			
		

> A couple pages up you seemed pretty confident that given appropriate time to prepare that you could take him. A more accurate question above would have been "How do you feel about your chances now?".



Oh? Well, I might have been, but the first round and second round are always the most dangerous. I could _probably_ "win" by just casting _Hold Monster_ on him. 

Probably.


----------



## Xael

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ...will place my disposable wealth at 50k...



Bah! How much does Quertus have to whine to get part of that to his disposal, to be used on party-saving-spells-of-mass-destruction (=protection and self-buffing spells...) My huge sum of 63 gold pieces isn't really enough to buy spells... 

And if we are hiring loads and loads of mercenaries, we might not be able to use Quertus' _Shadow Walk_ spell.





Btw, somebody mentioned (here on the boards) that the _Sure Striking_ weapon special ability (appeared in at least sword & fist and Magic of Faerun) would bypass the alingment damage reduction thingies in 3.5. Just saying this because we had this can-not-use-holy-weapons-and-even-less-get-our-hands-on-them-problem a while ago.

Nothing really official though. Yet.


----------



## Serpenteye

Xael said:
			
		

> Bah! How much does Quertus have to whine to get part of that to his disposal, to be used on party-saving-spells-of-mass-destruction (=protection and self-buffing spells...) My huge sum of 63 gold pieces isn't really enough to buy spells...
> 
> And if we are hiring loads and loads of mercenaries, we might not be able to use Quertus' _Shadow Walk_ spell.




Heh! At least you can cast spells, all Ki'Willis can do is stand around and act bossy . Seriously, if you beat Mr Troll, Ki'Willis will give you a nice little reward (at least as much as Dariel gets for the sale of the Dwarf)


----------



## Seonaid

Narcelia will back the Matron Mother, unless she asks something ridiculous, like mass suicide for a non-religious cause.


----------



## Serpenteye

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Narcelia will back the Matron Mother, unless she asks something ridiculous, like mass suicide for a non-religious cause.




There's a slim chance the Matron Mother has just agreed to do that... Considering the time and expense she has already invested in Dariel's fight, that was her only option.
I swear, that Dwarf deserves the most excrutiating punishment for making Ki'Willis Millithor jump trough hoops    Perhaps we can torture him a little before selling him back to them, that might actually raise the prize they are willing to pay.


----------



## Serpenteye

Btw, Xael, how many persons can Quertus transport with his _Shadow Walk_ spell?


----------



## Xael

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Btw, Xael, how many persons can Quertus transport with his _Shadow Walk_ spell?



Eleven.

And there are some small drawbacks, like ending up withing a mile or two of the destination, and having a chance to become fatiqued I think.

But hey, it's 550 miles a day...



There's of course a chance that Endur let's me cast the spell two times to increase the amount of people.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Btw, Xael, how many persons can Quertus transport with his _Shadow Walk_ spell?



Would that be the back up plan?


----------



## Xael

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Would that be the back up plan?



It is.

_For Quertus..._


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Xael said:
			
		

> It is.
> 
> _For Quertus..._



*LMAO*


----------



## Serpenteye

Xael said:
			
		

> Eleven.
> There's of course a chance that Endur let's me cast the spell two times to increase the amount of people.




We've got 9pcs (including Jenna and but not Krecil) if we hire the Sorceror and enslave the Troll our numbers will be 11. So I really hope you can cast it twize for double effect, otherwise we couldn't hire any more people. We really need some meat-shields, I doubt the Troll will be enough.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> We've got 9pcs (including Jenna and but not Krecil) if we hire the Sorceror and enslave the Troll our numbers will be 11. So I really hope you can cast it twize for double effect, otherwise we couldn't hire any more people. We really need some meat-shields, I doubt the Troll will be enough.



I'm curious to why you count Jena and not Kilcif...?  I know that where all PC and some way Endur will devise a way to get us all together, but I’m obviously the easier one to get into the group.  Finding out how Jena makes it into the group with or without Laral bidding is one of the things I most curious about…  And no I’m not asking nor wanting a spoiler! 

Actually I’m curious as to why you didn’t count me at all…


----------



## Endur

I'm not going to allow casting the spell two times to increase the number of creatures.  I think the spell can be reasonably interpreted either way, but it makes more sense to not allow this.  I want to prevent an enterprising wizard from writing a bunch of scrolls and trying to take several hundred people on a shadow walk.  

If you want to move more people than 11, you'll have to make multiple trips or have multiple spellcasters.

There is also a small chance of encountering Shadow Creatures while you are walking in shadow.  Typical wandering monster encounter odds, unless you are unlucky enough to try walking right through a Shadow creature's lair.  Naturally, Shadow Creatures are more powerful on their own plane than when they are on the prime material plane. 

Using Shadow Walk you should be able to get to the merchant guild house in a single day.  Perhaps even Maermydrya in a single day.  



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Eleven.
> 
> And there are some small drawbacks, like ending up withing a mile or two of the destination, and having a chance to become fatiqued I think.
> 
> But hey, it's 550 miles a day...
> 
> There's of course a chance that Endur let's me cast the spell two times to increase the amount of people.


----------



## Endur

The 9 PCs included Kilcif.

8 original Drow minus Krecil = 7
+ Kilcif
+ Jena 
9

Note, by the way, that Krecil didn't say he was abandoning House Millithor.  He just went to check on something with an old contact.  He'll probably be back soon (assuming he is still alive and able to come back).



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm curious to why you count Jena and not Kilcif...?  I know that where all PC and some way Endur will devise a way to get us all together, but I’m obviously the easier one to get into the group.  Finding out how Jena makes it into the group with or without Laral bidding is one of the things I most curious about…  And no I’m not asking nor wanting a spoiler!
> 
> Actually I’m curious as to why you didn’t count me at all…


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Endur said:
			
		

> The 9 PCs included Kilcif.
> 
> 8 original Drow minus Krecil = 7
> + Kilcif
> + Jena
> 9
> 
> Note, by the way, that Krecil didn't say he was abandoning House Millithor.  He just went to check on something with an old contact.  He'll probably be back soon (assuming he is still alive and able to come back).



Yes, theirs still time to make money tonight, and negotiate with you tomorrow.   Kilcif is driven by money and one of his skills is worth quite a bit, but your not making money if you’re not working that day.

Speaking of Jena, I'm stuck waiting for "her" to post right now, but don't think I'm ignoring the game.

I have no plans to place a bet, well not in less theirs an "over/under line" on the number of rounds I think it will last.


----------



## Serpenteye

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm curious to why you count Jena and not Kilcif...?  I know that where all PC and some way Endur will devise a way to get us all together, but I’m obviously the easier one to get into the group.  Finding out how Jena makes it into the group with or without Laral bidding is one of the things I most curious about…  And no I’m not asking nor wanting a spoiler!
> 
> Actually I’m curious as to why you didn’t count me at all…




I did , you are obviously the easier one to get into the group, so easy, in fact that I included you in the group without taking the effort to mention you, just like I did with all the rest of us. Since I cannot as easily take Jenna for granted I made special mention of her.


----------



## Endur

Oh sure, you can bet on rounds.  



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes, theirs still time to make money tonight, and negotiate with you tomorrow.   Kilcif is driven by money and one of his skills is worth quite a bit, but your not making money if you’re not working that day.
> 
> Speaking of Jena, I'm stuck waiting for "her" to post right now, but don't think I'm ignoring the game.
> 
> I have no plans to place a bet, well not in less theirs an "over/under line" on the number of rounds I think it will last.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I did , you are obviously the easier one to get into the group, so easy, in fact that I included you in the group without taking the effort to mention you, just like I did with all the rest of us. Since I cannot as easily take Jenna for granted I made special mention of her.



Yeah...  You know what happened, I saw the misspelling of Jena and just assumed you misspelled Kilcif...   I’m such a dumb @ss… 



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Oh sure, you can bet on rounds.



What is the over and under, and what do the odds look like?


----------



## Endur

Tell me what you want to bet on, and I'll tell you what the odds are.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah...  You know what happened, I saw the misspelling of Jena and just assumed you misspelled Kilcif...   I’m such a dumb @ss…
> 
> 
> What is the over and under, and what do the odds look like?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Endur said:
			
		

> Tell me what you want to bet on, and I'll tell you what the odds are.



4 rounds, 5 round, or 6 rounds...  Rogues are built for sneak attacks and with out them it’s going to take him longer to beat the dwarf down, even one that runs away.  I obviously don't know about the poison.

Also are you done with the background or do you need some more?  I’m off to bed now but I work tonight (7 PM to 7 AM ) and should be able to knock some more out.


----------



## Endur

10 to 1 odds that the fight will last more than 20 rounds.
7 to 1 odds that the fight will end in rounds 10 to 20.
4 to 1 odds that the fight will end in rounds 7 to 9.
2 to 1 odds that the fight will end in the 4th to 6th round.
1 to 2 odds, that the fight will end in the first three rounds.


With regards to backgrounds, I could use some more bugbear and hobgoblin backgrounds.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> 4 rounds, 5 round, or 6 rounds...  Rogues are built for sneak attacks and with out them it’s going to take him longer to beat the dwarf down, even one that runs away.  I obviously don't know about the poison.
> 
> Also are you done with the background or do you need some more?  I’m off to bed now but I work tonight (7 PM to 7 AM ) and should be able to knock some more out.


----------



## Pyrex

Endur said:
			
		

> Tanis runs back into the arena hall, carrying two dwarven waraxes. One of the dwarven waraxes is wreathed in fire. The other drips a caustic green acid.




What are my chances of getting off a _Dispel Magic_ against either the dwarf or a piece of his equipment without being noticed?  Seems there's
a lot of chaos at the moment.


----------



## Endur

The odds are pretty good that you can cast dispel magic without anyone seeing your somatic gestures or hearing your words.

The odds are also pretty good that people will notice the visible line of effect and know that someone in the drow luxury box just cast a spell on Tanis, even if they don't know what the spell did or who actually cast the spell.

Quertus detects the following magical auras on Tanis:
faint transmutation (boots of Striding and Springing)
faint transmuation, strong evocation (flaming axe)
faint transmutation, strong evocation (acid axe)




			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> What are my chances of getting off a _Dispel Magic_ against either the dwarf or a piece of his equipment without being noticed?  Seems there's
> a lot of chaos at the moment.


----------



## Pyrex

Endur said:
			
		

> The odds are also pretty good that people will notice the visible line of effect and know that someone in the drow luxury box just cast a spell on Tanis, even if they don't know what the spell did or who actually cast the spell.




Huh?

Do you rule that all _Effect: Target_ spells have a visible line of effect?
Or just spells from certain schools?

I can understand _Effect: Ray_ being visible, as well as flashy evocation spells being visible, but I've always tended to think that any spell that had a visible display would mention it in the spell description.

(I'm not disputing your ruling, just curious as you're the first DM I've played with who has ruled it that way)


----------



## Pyrex

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> spellcasting into the arena is entirely out of the question.




Just to clarify, had Carcelon chosen to dispel, she would have done it
_before_ Tanis entered the arena.  Not interfere in a fight that was already "in progress".


----------



## Endur

In the past, I've ruled that Dispel Magic does have a display of sorts.  After looking at the book longer, I've determined that the line of effect is not visible to the naked eye since it doesn't mention anything about visible effects of casting Dispel Magic.  

However, anyone who has Detect Magic up, will see the line of effect (i.e. Quertus, a wizard with permanent Detect Magic, etc.).





			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> Huh?
> 
> Do you rule that all _Effect: Target_ spells have a visible line of effect?
> Or just spells from certain schools?
> 
> I can understand _Effect: Ray_ being visible, as well as flashy evocation spells being visible, but I've always tended to think that any spell that had a visible display would mention it in the spell description.
> 
> (I'm not disputing your ruling, just curious as you're the first DM I've played with who has ruled it that way)


----------



## Pyrex

Ok.  Given the Matron's, uh, lack of enthusiasm for the concept I won't be trying it, but good to know anyway.


----------



## Serpenteye

Sorry Pyrex, no hard feelings?


----------



## Pyrex

Nope.  Hence the  above.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Endur said:
			
		

> odds



Cool, I doubt Kilcif will vote though...  He's a planier and not a gambler, and would like to see both contestants fight before voting on them.  Something he truely has not seen yet.



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> With regards to backgrounds, I could use some more bugbear and hobgoblin backgrounds.



I just sent you 5 more.     Hopefuly you will find them and the other at least somewhat useful.


----------



## Endur

Pyrex was right about the bait and switch.  If you look back when you first met Django, Tanis says Django is his cousin, his Father’s Brother’s son.  When Django was talking about the wager, he was referring to his cousin, his Mother’s Sister’s son.  

A comment on Paladins and evil campaigns.

“City of the Spider Queen” was originally designed to be played by a good party.  Most of the NPCs are evil antagonists to the party.  

Since in this case the PCs are themselves evil, I have added one or more good adventuring parties to the mix.  After all, adventuring parties as a wandering monster encounter have been part of D&D since the 1st edition.  Every evil campaign should have a Paladin as an antagonist.    

As you can probably surmise by now, Endur and Django belong to a good adventuring party that is on a quest.  This is actually the FR equivalent version of Endur and Django; the real Endur and Django are Greyhawk characters.  

So it is perfectly ok if you slaughter, maim, or do other nasty things to Django and Endur, since I have no emotional investment in either of them.

By this point, you can surmise that Django has a higher modifier in Bluff than any of the PCs have in Sense Motive.  

The PCs are between ECL 13 and 15.  You have 2 ECL 15s, 1 ECL 14, and 7 ECL 13s.  House Millithor has far more resources in many ways than the Dwarven Adventuring Party.  

For Endur, I’ll tell you this: he was built on 25 characteristic point buy, 75k in items, and is between ECL 13 and 15.  Unlike the Greyhawk version of Endur, the FR version does not have any prestige class levels (since I’m not using PRCs in this game).


----------



## Pyrex

Whee!  5pts to me for spotting the con.  -10pts for spotting it too late.    

Anyhow, the odds (heh) have suddenly shifted against Dariel.  If we back out at this point we're unlikely to make it out of Laral's alive.  It's also highly unlikely that Dariel could beat a paladin of at-least-equal ECL in a fair fight.

So,

How do we cheat?


----------



## Thels

Ouch! My poison's gonna be useless. As a Dwarven Paladin he must have a Fort Save of around +15 or so. The DC is 17...

With his BaB he has no problems at all hitting me more than once per round...

More class levels, a higher hit dice roll and a better constitution leaves him with a lot more hit points...

I have no access to my sneak abilities...

Dariel's dead!


----------



## Serpenteye

We cannot allow Dariel to die, if we have any other option. Does anyone have the spells prepared to get him out of the arena, and the whole party out of Manthol Derith? 
Should we take the risk and cast dispell before the fight? Or should we just hope that the stone skin is going to be enough? Any suggestions are welcome, I'm all out of ideas atm.


----------



## Thels

Hmm, how's stuff on casting spells within the arena? I could levitate, cast a summon monster I and then land again. That would allow me to flank him once (Twice if he goes for me the 1st round and I manage to survive that round), though I doubt it's enough.

Or I could levitate, grab my bow, and then shoot him down like a sitting duck, though that might anger some people.


----------



## Serpenteye

Good idea. It wouldn't be against the rules Endur mentioned, and if anyone thinks it's cheating that should be mitigated by the fact that the Dwarvish cheat was far more outrageous. Dariel should do everything in his power to win, if he doesn't we're all screwed


----------



## Pyrex

Levitate & plink is a good starting point, as if nothing else it keeps you out of range of his _smites_, but i'd be very suprised if he doesn't have some form of ranged attack (or even a potion of _Fly_)

_Levitate_ works even better if we're willing to accept the risk of having Quertus cast _Evards Black Tentacles_ once Dariel is in the air.

Another option is for Dariel to make it look like he's casting _Summon Nature's Ally_ and while he's doing that Carcelon will try & hide/get close enough to "replace" his SNA with a _Summon Monster V_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Thels said:
			
		

> Ouch! My poison's gonna be useless. As a Dwarven Paladin he must have a Fort Save of around +15 or so. The DC is 17...




Well with the amount of money being wagered the whole house might be dead if they suspected poison...

Of course that could be highly profitable for me!  

As for suggestions…  I’m not sure if Endur wants me suggesting any since I’m not part of the party yet, but I figure he would rather have the game run smoothly…  (Not that I know how to keep a rogue alive against a paladin of equal class)

Maybe you can talk them into adding a cohort on each side…  I was offered a highly level warrior before settling on Kilcif, so the house should have one…  I’m not sure how this would work out with the money already on the table and House Millithor effectively being out of money.  I guess you can always risk the “deed” to your house…  Only Lady Yyssiriryl would know the deed is worthless as the house is gone.

Maybe you could use your roguish charms with the Paladin and convince him that he’s working for evil or his god would be displeased with him fighting in an arena, or fighting for sport.

I’m guessing this paladin would have to take you prisoner if you concede, that would be a lawful good action…  Not sure how Lady Yyssiriryl would feel if she lost her precious jewels on the actions of a coward.

How much is it to raise someone from the dead?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Thels said:
			
		

> Or I could levitate, grab my bow, and then shoot him down like a sitting duck, though that might anger some people.




This would work even better with a "cohort", namely Kilcif, of course that would be an expensive contract though you might be able to get lady Yyssiriryl to pay it…


----------



## Endur

Kilcif, Jena, and Matron Ki'Willis believe that Laral is extremely nervous and distracted by something he didn't expect.

The cage is about forty feet long by thirty feet wide by twenty feet high, so Dariel could levitate up 20 feet.  If he wanted to go any higher, he would have to exit the cage (by either destroying the cagebars or leaving through the entrance).


----------



## Seonaid

So much for Narcelia's thought that they are honorable. A Good paladin is more likely to wipe us out just because. If the fight goes badly (in either direction), we're toast. I think that "cheating" would be expected (and perhaps not looking upon too poorly), given the nature of the arena and given the nature of drow. The idea of getting a cohort in there increases our odds immensely (well, some anyway), but I don't know that it would make us look all that good. "Yeah, sure, we'll fight you, but we suck, so can we maybe have some help?"

I think we definitely should try a dispel before the fight. There are ways to conceal the fact that it's us (having it cast from somewhere else in the area, etc.), and there are enough people who bet on Dariel that it's possible, though highly unlikely, that it wasn't us.

Is there time to find out if Endur has any weaknesses? Something useful, like if you taunt him he goes into a blind rage, etc.?


----------



## Seonaid

Also, is there any way to find out if the dwarves are planning on sending someone else in there if the fight looks like it might be going badly for them? I take it that's not against the rules, and it would be helpful to prepare for that, if necessary.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Just to clarify, when I was suggestion the cohort I was thinking like 2 on 2.


----------



## Xael

Dariel still has a chance to win. Small. But still. I propose surrendering if the fight seems to go *really* bad. It's a paladin! He wouldn't kill an unarmed man, would he? 

But I certainly know one dwarf that's not going to live very long. Quertus doesn't like being cheated...


----------



## Thels

Uhh, Shatterstone, I hope you don't mean having the cohort levitate, cuz I can't do that... I think.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Thels said:
			
		

> Uhh, Shatterstone, I hope you don't mean having the cohort levitate, cuz I can't do that... I think.



Nope you can't, I think your levitation comes from the house insignia.  I don’t have one, and I’m not going to get one.

Which means that was some nice Nite-Quil I was on last night.  

what the hell was I thinking...  apparently not much.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

In my moment of lucid thought, as I'm in between doses, what about talking them into having an two archer, one from both sides of the bet, staged on outside of the cage….

Okay not the best idea I’ve ever had….


----------



## Thels

Uhh, how serious do you want me dead? His armor's way better than mine, meaning I'm just taking extra damage.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Thels said:
			
		

> Uhh, how serious do you want me dead? His armor's way better than mine, meaning I'm just taking extra damage.



I figure to have him dead by then...      If you don't want to play "trust me" I guess we won't.


----------



## Xael

Thels said:
			
		

> Uhh, how serious do you want me dead? His armor's way better than mine, meaning I'm just taking extra damage.



Bah. You've got way better dex (I think), so he hasn't got that much of a lead in ac (hopefully). You also (very probably) get to act first. Levitate is probably the "best" option. Maybe I should have lent you my boots and belt, but frankly, I'm a bit too fond of them...

Quertus could always cast _Hold Monster_ and (possibly) let Dariel have fun with sneak attacks, but as our Lady Matron has denied it...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Is their anyway we could swap Dariel out?  Like have him fake a sprained ankle before the fight even starts?


You should have hired a Ringer.


----------



## Seonaid

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Just to clarify, when I was suggestion the cohort I was thinking like 2 on 2.



I know; it would still make us look weak. I think the only way to do this and not look weak (which would be a Bad Thing, even if no one knows about Lloth's Silence) is through trickery of our own. Admitting anything would be wrong. Magic should definitely be used; I'm sure the paladin will be using some of his own.

Would Laral and/or Lady Yyssiriryl side with us, should things turn ugly? Did any of us get any sense? I suppose if it was a drow v. the world thing, Yyssiriryl would (gotta keep the lesser races under control), but Laral seems to be a wild card.


----------



## Xael

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Is their anyway we could swap Dariel out? Like have him fake a sprained ankle before the fight even starts?



Quertus could chance to a hot drow babe, run down there, and kick him in the groin. 

But I don't think he will...


----------



## Serpenteye

I've got the feeling Laral would probably side with us.  
1. He's nervous
2. There's an Army in the arena
3. Laral doesn't posess the forces necessary to defeat that army
4. And at such a dangerous time he goes to visit us personally, taking his two most powerful servants with him.

If he intended to turn against us he wouldn't be in our box personally, he'd either send his goons or simply let the dwarves kill us. He doesn't know just how powerless we are, he might have come to us so that he would have the political protection of House Milithor and the power of our weapons on his side. 
Or maybe he's just nervous because he doesn't want to be crushed between Menzoberranzan and Grackstulgh, and he's trying to show his friendliness to both sides, in which case he won't take sides at all.


----------



## Pyrex

Xael said:
			
		

> Quertus could always cast _Hold Monster_ and (possibly) let Dariel have fun with sneak attacks, but as our Lady Matron has denied it...




Serpenteye, would the Matron care to revise her opinion on us casting spells before/during the fight?

_Hold Monster_ might work, but he probably has a pretty good will save.  That's why I recommended _Evards Tentaclesj_ above.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I've got the feeling Laral would probably side with us.
> 1. He's nervous
> 2. There's an Army in the arena
> 3. Laral doesn't posess the forces necessary to defeat that army
> 4. And at such a dangerous time he goes to visit us personally, taking his two most powerful servants with him.



I agree on one threw 4 but your forgot 
5. If the dwarf loses he makes a serious profit, if Dariel loses he's probably out 100,000 GP, I'm going with that amount based upon are bets being 230,000 and the rest of the arena being 70,000...  That's allot of money for *anybody* when you think about it.  

My numbers maybe off but the fact remains that he would rather make money than lose money.

Also if he gets the felling that the dwarfs are going to destroy his arena and his lifestyle, effectively removing his profits, then he's going to sale us out.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I know; it would still make us look weak. I think the only way to do this and not look weak (which would be a Bad Thing, even if no one knows about Lloth's Silence)



Yeah and having a “sub race” doing your arena fighting isn’t going to make you look very strong either…  I might as well grab a set and watch this one out...  Who knows maybe I can callange the victor.    [J/K]

I would suggest making it so that no one can challenge the victor...  Theirs far more dwarves than family members and I can see a huge pile forming on the arena floor before either stubborn side admit defeat.


----------



## Serpenteye

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Serpenteye, would the Matron care to revise her opinion on us casting spells before/during the fight?
> 
> _Hold Monster_ might work, but he probably has a pretty good will save.  That's why I recommended _Evards Tentaclesj_ above.




 Only if there is only a small chance noone who bet on the other guy would notice it. _Hold Monster _ and _Tentacles_ are far to apparent. The Dwarves would attack us and the entire city would go to hell.
 We can only risk spell-casting if Dariel looks certain to lose, then we can try to get him out of the arena, preferably try to steal the 400'000 gp chests in the betting area, and get out of there.

Perhaps you could cast a dispell on Endur, but only from outside the luxury box, and only in disguise.

Does anyone have the means (spell or item) to either make Carcelon invisible or shange her shape? Could anyone protect her identity from divinations?


----------



## Xael

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I would suggest making it so that no one can challenge the victor... Theirs far more dwarves than family members and I can see a huge pile forming on the arena floor before either stubborn side admit defeat.



 Quertus is an expert on taking care of hordes of enemies. 



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Only if there is only a small chance noone who bet on the other guy would notice it. _Hold Monster _and _Tentacles_ are far to apparent. The Dwarves would attack us and the entire city would go to hell.
> We can only risk spell-casting if Dariel looks certain to lose, then we can try to get him out of the arena, preferably try to steal the 400'000 gp chests in the betting area, and get out of there.



 Dariel could pretend to be casting the spells, I doubt that the duergar boost too many wizards in their ranks. Others might not care, most have bet on Dariel.

If all goes like hell, Quertus can blow a hole to the arena with _Disintegrate_, the other males can secure the money chests, and then Quertus (hopefully having killed half of the dwarves at this point) can cast _Shadow Walk_ to get us hell out of there.

But he'd rather deal with the problem by some other way.



> Perhaps you could cast a dispell on Endur, but only from outside the luxury box, and only in disguise.



 Quertus has _Disguise Self_, and _Dispel Magic_.



> Does anyone have the means (spell or item) to either make Carcelon invisible or shange her shape? Could anyone protect her identity from divinations?



 I doubt it.


----------



## Serpenteye

> Quertus has Disguise Self, and Dispel Magic.



Ok, if noone has any objections, go ahead. I'd rather have Quertus do it than Carcelon, if we have to fight our way out I prefer if we have most of our capacity for spellcasting intact. Since Quertus has more spells to cast he wouldn't feel the loss of one as much as Carcelon.

-
Dariel couldn't pretend to cast the spells. He's right about to enter the cage, we cannot communicate our plans to him. If he doesn't even go trough the motions of spellcasting almost everyone will assume he didn't do the casting.


----------



## Xael

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Ok, if noone has any objections, go ahead. I'd rather have Quertus do it than Carcelon, if we have to fight our way out I prefer if we have most of our capacity for spellcasting intact. Since Quertus has more spells to cast he wouldn't feel the loss of one as much as Carcelon.



Problem is just what to dispel. Weapon? Armor? Maybe Quertus could change into a duergar...



> He's right about to enter the cage, we cannot communicate our plans to him. If he doesn't even go trough the motions of spellcasting almost everyone will assume he didn't do the casting.



"House Insignia: Message 3/day" 

Communication problems solved.


----------



## Pyrex

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Perhaps you could cast a dispell on Endur, but only from outside the luxury box, and only in disguise.
> 
> Does anyone have the means (spell or item) to either make Carcelon invisible or shange her shape? Could anyone protect her identity from divinations?




*points to potions of _Alter Self_ in Carcelon's backpack*

How's that for a disguise? 

The timing for dispelling his gear is pretty tight.  Even if the dispel is successful it only shuts down the gear for d4 rounds.  I was planning on targeting Endur and trying to trash his buffs.

Why would they assume it wasn't Dariel?  He goes through the motions & incantations for a summon spell and a creature appears.  It should take either a good Spellcraft check and/or an active _Detect Magic_ to determine it wasn't actually him that did the casting.


----------



## Seonaid

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I would suggest making it so that no one can challenge the victor...  Theirs far more dwarves than family members and I can see a huge pile forming on the arena floor before either stubborn side admit defeat.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Seonaid

Pyrex said:
			
		

> I was planning on targeting Endur and trying to trash his buffs.



Anything would be useful, and that seems the most likely course.



> Why would they assume it wasn't Dariel?  He goes through the motions & incantations for a summon spell and a creature appears.  It should take either a good Spellcraft check and/or an active _Detect Magic_ to determine it wasn't actually him that did the casting.



They maybe wouldn't assume it's Dariel, but I think they also wouldn't be upset (well, too upset) if there was outside interference . . . We *are* drow, after all, and I'm sure in their eyes they see an easy victory. Of *course* we'd cheat, to their way of thinking (hopefully). Unfortunately, our real problem is after we cheat, what will we do when *they* help *Endur*? The group of us v. the group of them = no contest.

We definitely need that backup plan of disintegrating and stealing.


----------



## Serpenteye

Xael said:
			
		

> "House Insignia: Message 3/day"
> 
> Communication problems solved.




 Smart. Ok, you've convinced me. A Dispell to get rid of the buffs and a Summon monster 5 cast by Carcelon should suffice.  If necessary (only if Dariel is in serious trouble) Quertus can cast Hold Monster. 
Dariel can fake the casting for the Summon and the Hold , the dispell would be best cast just after Endur enters the cage and Dariel has begun his shooting. Maybe some will assume that an arrow was enchanted or embued with a Dispell.


----------



## Endur

I think you mean that Laral is out 1,000,000 gp if Endur wins.

And Duergar aren't very kind to welshers (if Laral doesn't have an extra million gold pieces).

Also, Matron Ki'Willis can tell that the Shield Dwarves and the Duergar are two seperate factions.  They may have a similar interest and might be allied against the drow, but its not entirely clear that they are allied.

ECL Estimated: Gradroc Gant, Lady Yyssiriryl, Laral, and Sarduel are all in the ECL 10 to 14 range.  

Chirar is somewhere between ECL 15 -20

Trygon the war troll is between ECL 18-20.

You can't tell about the Crown Prince or his Marshal.





			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I agree on one threw 4 but your forgot
> 5. If the dwarf loses he makes a serious profit, if Dariel loses he's probably out 100,000 GP, I'm going with that amount based upon are bets being 230,000 and the rest of the arena being 70,000...  That's allot of money for *anybody* when you think about it.
> 
> My numbers maybe off but the fact remains that he would rather make money than lose money.
> 
> Also if he gets the felling that the dwarfs are going to destroy his arena and his lifestyle, effectively removing his profits, then he's going to sale us out.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Endur said:
			
		

> ummm, I think you mean that Laral is out 1,000,000 gp if Endur wins.
> 
> And, errr, Duergar aren't very kind to welshers.



isn't that what I said...?   I will admit I went around about way to get to my answer...


			
				Me said:
			
		

> if Dariel loses he's probably out 100,000 GP, I'm going with that amount based upon are bets being 230,000 and the rest of the arena being 70,000...


----------



## Serpenteye

I'm not quite sure how to read this, Endur, it seems that Laral is betting on the Paladin and Yyssyriryl on Dariel, your ooc-post seems to imply otherwise. It's pretty late over here, so my thoughts might be a bit muddled atm.



> “Lady Yyssiriryl, I find myself wishing that yourself or other members of your powerful and terrible race would wager more on the outcome of this fight. I will offer you 4 to 1 odds on *your drow * to win.”
> 
> Lady Yyssiriryl responds, “I have this necklace that has been appraised as being worth 200,000 gold. I will offer 150,000 gold pieces to buy back Jena, since she has been used somewhat and is no longer worth 200,000 gold. I will wager the final 50,000 at 4 to 1 odds on *our champion * to win.“


----------



## Endur

Laral is essentially the "House" as he owns the gambling establishment.

After a fight is over, he pays everyone who bet on the winner.  

Ideally, the bets on each side will balance each other out.  So Laral breaks even or makes a little bit of money.  

The Crown Prince wagered 400k at 3 to 1 odds.  If the Crown Prince wins the wager, Laral has to pay him 1,200,000 gold and refund the 400k he is currently holding.  The other Duergar have wagered 50k or so on the dwarf at various odds.  The Drow and goblinoids have wagered between 100k and 150k on the drow at various odds. 

If the drow win, Laral will break even or make a small profit.  If the dwarf wins, Laral is going to be over a million in the hole.  

If he could get more people to wager on the drow, it would reduce how deep in the hole he is going to be if the dwarf wins.  



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I'm not quite sure how to read this, Endur, it seems that Laral is betting on the Paladin and Yyssyriryl on Dariel, your ooc-post seems to imply otherwise. It's pretty late over here, so my thoughts might be a bit muddled atm.


----------



## Thels

uhh, if you bet 1:3 you get your money + 3 times your money? So essentially you get back 4 times as much as you bet? You sure that's right?


----------



## Serpenteye

If that's the case Laral would never make any money at all. Usually the odds would adjust to the amount of money being bet by each side so that the Arena never has to pay more to the winning side than he gets from the losing, and that's before he skims a bit off of the top to make his profit. I also believe that the final odds (determined when everyone has made their bets) of the fight apply to all those betting regardless of when they placed their bets, otherwise it would be impossible to weigh the odds so that the proprietor can be certain he doesn't screw himself.


----------



## Seonaid

Thels said:
			
		

> uhh, if you bet 1:3 you get your money + 3 times your money? So essentially you get back 4 times as much as you bet? You sure that's right?



It could be, I suppose, but if Laral is smart about it, he doesn't "refund" what you give him, it's just part of your winnings. In essence, anything you bet is lost no matter if you win or not. (That's why gambling is usually a bad idea! )

And the house should pay out based on the final odds. Not to mention the screwing over the house would get, the bookkeeping alone would be immense.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I be honest I don't know allot about gambling but I was always under the impression that:

a) On a 1:3 bet your better 1 dollar and if you win you get 3 three.

b) On a 3:1 bet you got to bet three dollars to make 1 dollar.

c) You probably have to play some sort of "handling" fee when you first drop you bet so like a one dollar bet can really cost you like a 1 and a quarter or what not.

d) The odds don’t always change when you bet.  Example I have a friend that bet 10 dollars on the Red Sox to win the World Series back in like July when the odds where 1:25.  I’m sore the odds have changed a lot since then, but that doesn't change his odds.  He's locked into 1:25 and has been the entire time.


----------



## Seonaid

Obviously, it's all at the discretion of the house, but usually it works like this:

You pay X amount. Now you're out X dollars. If you happen to win, you get Y amount. You've won Y - X dollars. You don't have to pay an entry fee for most gambling, because most of the time the house wins. Also, they aren't paying X times 3 (in these examples), because you've already put in X. I'm not real strong on math, but I guess that means they're paying X times 2. It's a loss, yes, but not as big of one.

Your assumptions (a and b) are correct (if the ratios are right), but the bettor is not really MAKING 3 dollars; s/he's making 2. Which is pretty much what you said. 

As for the odds, now that it's being discussed, I'm not so sure how it goes. The way I remember it is that in "live action" betting (i.e., horse racing, etc., the kind we're interested in) bets were taken until the race/fight actually began, at which point the odds are locked in. Everyone who got a bet in before the official start of the match has the same odds, it just depends how much you bet. That way, if the favorite wins, the house doesn't get screwed over too badly. But like I said, I'm not really sure about that any more . . . And, obviously, every "house" is different and the way things are run is always different, even within the same day at the same location.


----------



## Thels

There's normally not one value. A 3:1 ain't worth betting on. Say you invest 15gp, and you win, you get 5gp so even lost 10gp.

It could be that one side has 1:3 and the other side has 3:4 or something along that nature. You never get your investment back, only your winnings.

And when you bet, you bet using the values given at that exact moment. If they change later on, that doesn't affect you.


----------



## Serpenteye

Thels said:
			
		

> There's normally not one value. A 3:1 ain't worth betting on. Say you invest 15gp, and you win, you get 5gp so even lost 10gp.




But that theory wouldn't work if put into practice. Why would people make bets if even winning costs them more than the profit they take out of it? Places like Laral's couldn't operate like that.

This is how i think it works:

Say the odds are even, 1:1. If the people supporting one combatant bet 100gps, all those supporting the other side would have bet the same amount, otherwise the odds wouldn't be even. You bet 100, they bet 100. There is 200 gps in the pot, winner takes it all. You bet 100, you get 200, you make a 100% profit. The proprietor takes a percentage of the profit (from the 100gps you won)

Say the odds are 3:1. One side has bet three times as much money as the other. Side A has bet 100gps, Side B has bet 300gps. There is 400gps in the pot, the winner takes it all. If Side A wins they have Quadrupled their money, if Side B wins they have made a 25% profit and have 125% of their original wealth. (minus whatever percentage of the profits (the 25%) the proprietor takes)


----------



## Serpenteye

Pyrex said:
			
		

> OOC:  Aside from any sub-species of Elf or Dwarf, which group could I blend into the easiest?




A goblin, perhaps. They are less likely to be considered a threat, less likely to be suspected of spellcasting.


----------



## Endur

Laral runs it the way I said he did.  The paperwork is not an issue.  Laral has humanoid servants who will remember all of the bets.

With regards to how 3 to 1 odds works.  When the Drow bet on Dariel who was favored, at 3 to 1 odds.  

If you bet 15,000 on Dariel and win, you get your 15k back and collect 5,000.

If you bet 5,000 on the dwarf and win, you get your 5k back and collect 15,000.

If one person bet 15k on the drow and one person bet 5k on the dwarf, it works fine for Laral.  If the drow wins (who should win), Laral breaks even.  If there is an upset win for the dwarf, Laral still breaks even.

The key is to make sure that the money wagered on both sides is somewhat even, and to always change the odds when the money is out of balance.

Laral doesn't have to treat gambling as a profit center.  Its ok if the gambling is run at a small loss.  He just wants to avoid huge losses, which he has never faced before.

Besides, I never said Laral was a genius.        



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> Obviously, it's all at the discretion of the house.


----------



## Seonaid

Endur said:
			
		

> Besides, I never said Laral was a genius.



 Sorry for disputing this with you; I'm not, actually.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> A goblin, perhaps. They are less likely to be considered a threat, less likely to be suspected of spellcasting.



Maybe I'm being too paranoid and cautious, but wouldn't that mean worse trouble if someone just happens to be det magic-ing (or whatever) in that direction at that moment?   Oh, screw it, it probably doesn't matter. Only if a dwarf sees it will they find out (most likely), and we all know how dwarves and magic are. Right . . . 

(I'm a little tired, excuse my poor posting. )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I never had my moment of disbelief suspended…   As I said before this game is awesome… 

[action]Summons a small white bald judge from Los Vegas[/I]

_“Lets get it on!”_

[Action]Dispells Mills Lane[/action]


----------



## Thels

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> But that theory wouldn't work if put into practice. Why would people make bets if even winning costs them more than the profit they take out of it? Places like Laral's couldn't operate like that.
> 
> This is how i think it works:
> 
> Say the odds are even, 1:1. If the people supporting one combatant bet 100gps, all those supporting the other side would have bet the same amount, otherwise the odds wouldn't be even. You bet 100, they bet 100. There is 200 gps in the pot, winner takes it all. You bet 100, you get 200, you make a 100% profit. The proprietor takes a percentage of the profit (from the 100gps you won)
> 
> Say the odds are 3:1. One side has bet three times as much money as the other. Side A has bet 100gps, Side B has bet 300gps. There is 400gps in the pot, the winner takes it all. If Side A wins they have Quadrupled their money, if Side B wins they have made a 25% profit and have 125% of their original wealth. (minus whatever percentage of the profits (the 25%) the proprietor takes)



 I know. Therefor in practice you would never see a 3:1 bet. Like I said, it's probably somewhere around 1:3 and 3:4 for the opponent. If it's a fair fight, then it's 1:2 for both sides. Or perhaps 5:9 so the house can make a profit.


----------



## Serpenteye

I agree with Seonid and Brother Shatterstone, I never intended to be a nuisance, and this game is indeed awesome, the best game I've been in for a long time. (Thels, I haven't really played in your game for a long time, zzz , so no offense .)


----------



## Thels

Yeah, I know. Game's progressing slowly  I'm sorry about that.

I love this game though. It just so happens to be my first PbP game, but besides that, it's very good.


----------



## Endur

By the way, this is about as complex as you can get in Drow Silent language.  Drow silent language is intended for battlefield commands.  It is mostly an imperative language, and doens't handle names well.  It was designed for stuff like "sneak up on the sentry and slay her."  So, "Dispel the Dwarf" works well.  Most major spells would have a finger combination, either in general use among the drow or a finger combination that your house invented. The only proper names that are likely to be in general use among the drow would be names of Cities and Drow Noble Houses.  I would assume that you have invented finger combinations for the names of members of your own drow house, although Drow not from your house might not recognize the finger combinations.  

There probably wouldn't be a finger combination for "Endur" or "Laral."   




			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Her fingers flash almost too fast to read, "Leave the box and disguise yourself appropriately. I might need you to Hold Endur if it seems Dariel is nearing defeat, coordinate the casting with him so avoid suspicion, I might also need you to take us all out of here at my signal.
> Turning to Carcelon, I need you to leave the box for a moment to assist Dariel. Disguise yourself and be ready to Dispell the Dwarf when Dariel has first shot him. I will also want you to Summon a Monster to his aid, coordinate the casting with him via Message.


----------



## Serpenteye

> There probably wouldn't be a finger combination for "Endur" or "Laral."




ok, I'll edit the post.


----------



## Xael

Dariel combat tactic update:

Quertus could cast _Haste_, and Dariel wouldn't even have to bluff spellcasting as Boots of Speed should be pretty normal.

If all other options fail, Dariel could even the odds by casting _Darkness_. He's a Rogue after all, and has quite nice Move Silently and Listen modifiers.


----------



## Endur

oh, a minor update on Quertus, you just passed two SR/will save chances.

You are not sure from who or what.

(this occurred after you came out of the trance).


----------



## Xael

Endur said:
			
		

> oh, a minor update on Quertus, you just passed two SR/will save chances.
> 
> You are not sure from who or what.
> 
> (this occurred after you came out of the trance).



Kill!


----------



## Serpenteye

Endur said:
			
		

> Then he notices that he is being quietly surrounded by several grimlocks.  Behind them are half a dozen Quaggoths and three Illithids walking directly toward him.




Oh crap. 

It seems the Illithid problem isn't going to disappear all by itself. I'm afraid those bastards have us by the nuts, they posess information that could make our stay really uncomfortable. If Ki'Wills knew about that she would probably attempt negotiation, negotiation might be the wisest choiceeven though she doesn't know. There's no way of knowing who they may have brought under their control, few beings are likely to join them of their own free will, a fight could very well turn out to be a TPK, it will never be easy under any realistic circumstance. At least we might learn what they want in negotiations, if we know that we would easier be able to disrupt their plans and thereby gain some degree of power over them. On the other hand, it's difficult to negotiate when they can just charm us to do their bidding and they have already started hostilities. *sigh* In the current situation they hold all the cards, while we are relatively helpless. . . .

-
Endur, does Ki'Willis have any idea if there is any race or group among those present (except Yyssiriryl) who might side with us against the Illithids?

Hmm, the Duergar would be likely to defend one of their own against an Illithid attack... It might be a good idea if Quertus went to hide among them. Perhaps Krecil and Marcarius could follow him, and keep near him while still outside the Duergar ranks. There is the risk of Dispelling, though. The group would be divided, and Quertus might not even be their main target. It wouldn't do if The Matron Mother and her daughters became squid-food... I don't know. It would probably be best if we stayed together.


----------



## Xael

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> It might be a good idea if Quertus returned to the box, we will need him if we decide to make a run for it.



If he can, he probably will.

Our options are either to shoot them in their backs (poison please, they aren't paying attention to you), run, or negotiate. Quertus prefers them in that order...


----------



## Endur

A few comments: 
1) Negotiations is the general rule in Mantol Derith.  One of the stated reasons for the arena is to cut down on general violence and mayhem (although it hasn't had much effect on cutting down general violence).

2) Everybody hates Illithids.  The Grimlocks and Quaggoths are probably either mind-controlled or have been slaves of the Illithids ever since they were born.  In particular, the Duergar are unlikely to sit passively by and watch another Duergar's brain be eaten.

3) Quertus could probably run back to the luxury box.  All other escape routes would require magic or risk AOOs for moving too close to a Grimlock.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Endur, does Ki'Willis have any idea if there is any race or group among those present (except Yyssiriryl) who might side with us against the Illithids?


----------



## Xael

Endur said:
			
		

> 3) Quertus could probably run back to the luxury box. All other escape routes would require magic or risk AOOs for moving too close to a Grimlock.



Quertus isn't afraid of the Grimlocks, he can, and will blast them into oblivion if they start hostilities.

It's the Mind Flayers he's afraid of, and he could buy enough time to let others surprise *them*.

Of course, he will do (about) as the Matron orders.



EDIT: To the Luxury box it is, though I think it as a great strategic mistake.


----------



## Endur

*For Thels*

Dariel and Endur are both in the Arena now.

The dwarf appears to be staring at you, waiting for you to make the first move.


----------



## Pyrex

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Hmm, the Duergar would be likely to defend one of their own against an Illithid attack... It might be a good idea if Quertus went to hide among them.




That sounds fun.  Might even work.  Fortunately they don't seem to have spotted Carcelon yet.


----------



## Xael

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Hmm, the Duergar would be likely to defend one of their own against an Illithid attack...



And would all die trying, which wouldn't really be a bad thing for us.


----------



## Endur

Arena area

The arena area consists of an Iron Cage (that is 40' long by 30' wide by 20' high), a clear oval area of five feet to ten feet between the cage and the audience chairs.  The audience area slopes upwards 50 feet or so on a diagonal.

The four Luxury boxes are approximately 30 feet in from where the audience area begins.  

The two luxury boxes that are along the long part of the arena are on opposing sides.  The Drow have one box and the Duergar have the other box.

The luxury box on one narrow end is used by the gambling staff and is also near the entrance to the arena area.  

The luxury box on the opposite end is the luxury box Laral was using.

The luxury boxes are approximately 20 feet wide (for viewing) by 20 feet deep.  There is one staircase going up to the luxury boxes from the rear of the luxury box.  The rear of the luxury box is about ten feet up from the audience stands.  The front is about 30 feet up from the audience, and about sixty feet up from the arena floor.

The ceiling is about 80 feet from the arena floor.

Trygon's cage is beneath the Drow luxury box and made of stone, except for the gate itself which is steel.  The duergar luxury box and Laral's luxury box also have steel gates.  Jena thinks there might be a land shark (a bullette) underneath Laral's luxury box.  Nobody has any idea what might be beneath the Duergar luxury box (the last creature they had was killed by Trygon).


----------



## Serpenteye

Pyrex said:
			
		

> That sounds fun.  Might even work.  Fortunately they don't seem to have spotted Carcelon yet.




I thought so too, until I considered the possibility that the Illithids could Dispell his disguise. If that happened we would have to deal with an army of offended Duergar, and risk having Quertus lynched on the spot. Illithid are extremely intelligent and I have the feeling our DM would play them as ruthlessly as they should be played.
Besides, Quertus posess the only means by which we could leave the Arena quickly, if we don't have the option to flee we might all too easily be massacred.

And now, when Quertus is probably _Dominated_ he would be worse than dead if he had not re-joined us. Now on the other hand he will probably kill us all.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

First I brought this out here cause it probably going to be a few days before I get to do anything in character.  If anyone thinks the discussion has gone far enough please say something, I don't want to offend anyone nor start a conversation that could be reserved for a BoEF thread. 

That said I don't want to be impolite and not respond.



			
				metrostar said:
			
		

> OOC Brother Shatterstone, what's the matter?  Kilcif only likes bugbear females?




More detailed reply (highlight with your mouse to read)

Why their are probably many bugbears in the Mantol Derith at any given time, but Kilcif has no cete, the "proper" word for a bugbear tribe, in fact he might have sold their where about along time ago for money. (As seen in his history)  He’s a loner not really needing anything from anyone, other than his or her money to feed his ravenous greed.  That also means that with his continued exposer to other races and their attractive females he’s been desensitized to his own race.  Bugbears seek and respect two things coins (money) and power.  Most races are weaker, at least physically, than bugbears and between that and the above would probably lead me to believe he likes other races better…

Bottom line: Kilcif is too greedy to want to pay for it, and what since of power is there in having to pay someone for it?


----------



## Endur

*Magic is equivalent to Psionics*

Detect Magic and Dispel Magic will work against psionic abilities.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Can Kilcif see the gate from the goblinoid seating in the crowd?

Note: If anyone has issues with my previous post don't hesitate to ask; I'm more than welcome to pull it.


----------



## Endur

Kilcif can see some light.  You are at the wrong angle to be able to recognize it as a gate; you see the side of it, so all you see is something that looks like a pole of light.  And for that matter, the luxury box is at the wrong angle too.  Quertus will recognize it as a gate, but nobody else in the luxury box.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Can Kilcif see the gate from the goblinoid seating in the crowd?
> 
> Note: If anyone has issues with my previous post don't hesitate to ask; I'm more than welcome to pull it.


----------



## Endur

Ki'Willis was able to target the spell/psionic effect that is affecting Quertus (without impacting Quertus's own spells), however she thinks her driftdisc failed to dispel whatever is affecting Quertus.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Endur gothca, I think you meant depth and not length. 

It’s 2D and not 3D correct?


----------



## metrostar

Brother Shatterstone - I did read Kilcif's description!  I was just trying to make a joke   I'm in the same boat as you, just sitting around waiting mostly.  Sorry, I'm not so good at making jokes.  I won't do it again.


----------



## Endur

2d, yes.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Endur gothca, I think you meant depth and not length.
> 
> It’s 2D and not 3D correct?


----------



## Endur

*Monster Summon V, 3.5 version*

In 3.5,

Monster Summon IV gets a Fiendish Large Spider 4 hit dice
Monster Summon V gets a Fiendish Large Spider 6 hit dice
Monster Summon VI gets a Fiendish Huge Spider 8 hit dice
Monster Summon VII gets a Fiendish Huge Spider (12hd) or a Babau (7hd)
Monster Summon VIII gets a Fiendish Gargantuan Spider(16hd) or a Vrock (10hd)
Monster Summon IX gets a Bebilith (12hd) or a Fiendish Colossal Spider(32hd)

Fiendish Spiders are magical beasts with the subplanar type and get int 3, DR, SR, reistance to cold and fire, and smite good.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

metrostar said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone - I did read Kilcif's description!  I was just trying to make a joke   I'm in the same boat as you, just sitting around waiting mostly.  Sorry, I'm not so good at making jokes.  I won't do it again.




Metro, no harm no foul.   I’ve always thought an honest question desires an honest answer.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I see that I'm in the Initiative order, but I’m not sure why I’m not being attacked, nothing has came threw the portal (yet), and if I see the light I’m probably attributing it to the fake spell that Dariel is casting.

Or is there a danger to Kilcif that I don’t realize?


----------



## Endur

I put everyone in the initiative order just because. 

Nobody is attacking Kilcif yet.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I see that I'm in the Initiative order, but I’m not sure why I’m not being attacked, nothing has came threw the portal (yet), and if I see the light I’m probably attributing it to the fake spell that Dariel is casting.
> 
> Or is there a danger to Kilcif that I don’t realize?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Endur said:
			
		

> Nobody is attacking Kilcif yet.



I'm guessing the key would is _*yet*_...    Can we delay my action this round till theirs a real threat?


----------



## Endur

so noted.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm guessing the key would is _*yet*_...    Can we delay my action this round till theirs a real threat?


----------



## Endur

*New Underdark book*

The new Underdark book has some stuff that hasn't happened yet.

In particular, the sections on Chaulssin, Ched Nasad, Gracklstugh, Maerimydra, Mantol-Derith, and Menzoberanzan include War of the Spider Queen info that your characters would not know.

Feel free to buy or read the book.  Just remember that your character doesn't know any of the things that havn't happened yet.

Likewise, for the war of the Spider Queen novels, we have finished book 1.  And we're basically at the beginning of book 2 right now.


----------



## Xael

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> And now, when Quertus is probably _Dominated_ he would be worse than dead if he had not re-joined us. Now on the other hand he will probably kill us all.



Bah, they would need to have 10 or more levels of Sorcerer to pull that of. I'm not saying that they couldn't, but I slightly doubt it... I really need a _Mind Blank_.

But yes, we'd better hope that he's not dominated. 



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Ki'Willis was able to target the spell/psionic effect that is affecting Quertus (without impacting Quertus's own spells), however she thinks her driftdisc failed to dispel whatever is affecting Quertus.



Does Quertus know that she failed to dispel it? And doesn't Dariel have initiative bonus of +11, how come he got 10?


----------



## Serpenteye

Xael said:
			
		

> Bah, they would need to have 10 or more levels of Sorcerer to pull that of. I'm not saying that they couldn't, but I slightly doubt it... I really need a _Mind Blank_.




I'm not certain, since Illithids are not in the SRD, but I think they get _Dominate _ as a spell like ability.


----------



## Thels

Uhm, I'll wait with stating my action until Endur did his.

Btw, how did I end up at 10 with a +11?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Endur said:
			
		

> The new Underdark book has some stuff that hasn't happened yet.



Cool, I was going to ask if anyone picked it up yet...  How was it?  I don't need an in-depth review, but knowing that you really like the underdark I value your opinion.  So on a scale of 1-5 how good is it?


----------



## Endur

Somehow I missed the initiative and just saw the dex modifier (+7).  So your init is now 14.





			
				Thels said:
			
		

> Uhm, I'll wait with stating my action until Endur did his.
> 
> Btw, how did I end up at 10 with a +11?


----------



## Endur

My favorite part of the book is the exploring the underdark section and the geography section.  It has a good geography map and nice descriptions of the various cities and places in the Underdark.  It has a good description of the different layers of the Underark, Upper underdark, Middle underdark, lower underdark and the types of flora and fauna present.  A lot of this is rehashed from prior editions, but it is still a very good description.  

The new feats, PRCs, spells, monsters, equipment, and magic items are typical, nothing special.  

Earth Nodes is a type of magic I havn't seen in the FR before.  You can get multiple feats to allow you to cast more powerful spells near an earth node(increasing your caster level by the power of the earth node).

I might use a couple of the monsters and magic items in our campaign.  Also, they have stats for the Crown Prince Horlbar Steelshadow, Laral, and some of the other NPCs you have met (as well as having some minor spoilers regarding the future fate of some of these NPCs). 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool, I was going to ask if anyone picked it up yet...  How was it?  I don't need an in-depth review, but knowing that you really like the underdark I value your opinion.  So on a scale of 1-5 how good is it?


----------



## Endur

A summoned monster (summon monster spell) can be dispelled with Dispel Magic.  Because the creature isn't fully here on the material plane, it can not really be killed (although killing it prevents it from being able to travel to this plane for a certain period of time, perhaps even the rest of its life).  

A called creature (gate spell, paladin's mount) is actually physically here.  If you kill it, its dead.  It can not be dispelled through the use of Dispel Magic.  Certain spells such as Dismissal (or Dispel Good) can be used to send it back to its home plane.


----------



## Endur

The Fiendish Spider can immediately attack if you want it to.  Once it arrives, its ready to fight.

If you want, you can move the Spider summoning point so that it appears behind Endur or the wolf so that Dariel can flank.

(For that matter, the wolf can attack too.  Its just waiting right now.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Endur said:
			
		

> My favorite part of the book is the exploring the underdark section and the geography section.  It has a good geography map and nice descriptions of the various cities and places in the Underdark.  It has a good description of the different layers of the Underark, Upper underdark, Middle underdark, lower underdark and the types of flora and fauna present.  A lot of this is rehashed from prior editions, but it is still a very good description.



Well for someone who hasn't seen the previous products it sounds like an awesome buy.  



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Also, they have stats for the Crown Prince Horlbar Steelshadow, Laral, and some of the other NPCs you have met (as well as having some minor spoilers regarding the future fate of some of these NPCs).



I would rather not have spoilers so I will be careful on what I read, but I would assume that in your game their destiny is not set and that our actions could have repercussions that change their destiny correct?

I just picked up _Plot and Poison: a guide to the Drow_ by Green Ronin for a steal, have you seen it yet?


----------



## Endur

Destinies are not set.  

I have seen Plot and Poison.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I would rather not have spoilers so I will be careful on what I read, but I would assume that in your game their destiny is not set and that our actions could have repercussions that change their destiny correct?
> 
> I just picked up _Plot and Poison: a guide to the Drow_ by Green Ronin for a steal, have you seen it yet?


----------



## Serpenteye

I would be inclined to agree to the Illithid's request, we really need their good-will for now. The item is likely worth far more than he offered, but our options are rather limited. 

Your thoughts?


----------



## Seonaid

Narcelia doesn't know about it.  Seriously, though, I have a feeling that Quertus won't want to give it up (think Lord of the Rings), and that perhaps it's a bad idea to give it to the Illithids, at least in the long run. Something they want badly enough to come in force and ask for it is definitely dangerous. In the short run, it's by the gods the best option. Perhaps you could pretend you know how valuable it is, and bargain for something better (more gold, an--uncursed--item of equal value, etc.)? We don't exactly have time for Quertus to expound upon its value and properties.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I would be inclined to agree to the Illithid's request, we really need their good-will for now. The item is likely worth far more than he offered, but our options are rather limited.
> 
> Your thoughts?



I know you’re not in a position of strength what with everything going, but don't Drow always at least counter an offer before they sale....  I don't want you guys looking weak.

I would tell them that it is for sale, that way their not angered and should realize that combat isn’t needed but that the price isn't right...


----------



## Seonaid

Edit: Never mind . . .


----------



## Endur

*Summon Nature's Ally I*

Sure you can summon any of the creatures on the list.

You can summon a Dire Rat, a Wolf, a cavvekan, or something similar.  Note that there are no templates for Summon Nature's Ally.  The templates are for the Summon Monster spells.


----------



## Serpenteye

I'll try to keep our options open, and he obliging without appearing weak. It's a tricky situation... and I enjoy it immensely .


----------



## Endur

The Fiendish Spider can immediately attack if you want it to.  Once it arrives, its ready to fight.

If you want, you can move the Spider summoning point so that it appears behind Endur or the wolf so that Dariel can flank.

(For that matter, the wolf can attack too.  Its just waiting right now.)


----------



## Thels

Endur said:
			
		

> Sure you can summon any of the creatures on the list.
> 
> You can summon a Dire Rat, a Wolf, a cavvekan, or something similar.  Note that there are no templates for Summon Nature's Ally.  The templates are for the Summon Monster spells.



 Wolf is fine


----------



## Xael

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I'm not certain, since Illithids are not in the SRD, but I think they get _Dominate _as a spell like ability.



They don't, at least in my Monster Manual. Only _Charm Person_ which is *a lot* worse.

Or then I just need new glasses.


----------



## Endur

Charm Monster, Suggestion, Detect Thoughts, Mind Blast, other stuff in the Monster Manual(3.5).

A leveled Mind Flayer can have Dominate.  There are several versions of Dominate in the Psionics handbook.  



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> They don't, at least in my Monster Manual. Only _Charm Person_ which is *a lot* worse.
> 
> Or then I just need new glasses.


----------



## Endur

The Amazing Monstrous Fiendish Spider, for his first trick will roll a 20 on his to hit roll against Endur.  He failed to confirm the critical, and Endur passed the first poison saving throw he will have to make (Endur will have to make another poison save in 10 rounds).  

The Spider did 13 points of damage (d8 +3 +smite good 6) - some amount of DR.

Endur swung three times in a full attack.  The first two attacks hit easily and did 42 points of damage (bypassing the Spider's DR).  The third attack also hit, but only because the spider was in negative hit points by then.  The third attack knocked the spider past -10.

The Jump Skill in 3.5 is different from 3.0.  The white wolf rolled really high on his jump check, but it was not quite enough to bite Dariel.  If the wolf had been wearing a chain shirt instead of plate barding, Dariel might have been bitten.


----------



## Xael

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> An excellent idea, Quertus. I shall follow your advise





Whew.  Now let's just hope it works, and preferably before Dariel is toast (don't go down, damn you!).


----------



## Thels

I got 5 ranks in tumble, so fighting defensively should give me -4 to hit, +3 AC, kicking it to 26 for what it's worth.

I doubt Endur being a favored enemy of Dariel will matter much in this case.


----------



## Seonaid

Hopefully quite a bit!


----------



## Xael

Thels said:
			
		

> I got 5 ranks in tumble, so fighting defensively should give me -4 to hit, +3 AC, kicking it to 26 for what it's worth.



Ok, let's say Endur's a 12th level paladin with a str of 20 and +2 weapon (not really that much). He has an attack bonus of about +20 for his first attack, and can do about 21 damage with one hit. 

*Don't go near him!* The stoneskin doesn't help against friggin' adamantite (though I'm not sure if Dariel knows that...).


----------



## Thels

Yeah, and I think my attack can have it. It'll be +18/+14/+13/+9 now. Perhaps I should add Combat Expertise next level...

Oh wait, I forgot the armor spell, so it's total AC 27, not 26.


----------



## Endur

With Dariel not having any ranks in Knowledge Arcana or Spellcraft, I'm going to rule that Dariel doesn't "know" that adamantine can cut through stoneskin (unless Quertus or somebody with Knowledge Arcana or Spellcraft tells him).  Also, without any skill ranks in Alchemy, Knowledge Arcana, or Spellcraft, Dariel might not recognize the weapon or armor as being made out of adamantine.

Dariel would know that adamantine is a very tough material, which makes a weapon made of Adamantine difficult to sunder.  It also makes a weapon of adamantine useful for sundering steel weapons.

Carcelon has the skillset to recognize Endur's armor and weapon materials and she could message him to warn him if she wants to.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> The stoneskin doesn't help against friggin' adamantite (though I'm not sure if Dariel knows that...).


----------



## Endur

*House Shobolar*

House Shobolar, the 14th House of Menzoberanzan
Ruled by Matron Hinkutes'nat Alar

A house dominated by females, having only one noble son, the weapon master, Pu'Nel.  This family also has six noble wizards, all of them females.  

The family is seclusive and seldom seen in public.  The family owns enormous spiders, that have been bred for riding.  

House Shobolar is known to be very zealous in engaging in treachery against other houses and is considered amongst the most treacherous houses in Menzoberanzan.  No one trusts House Shobolar enough to enter into an alliance with them.


----------



## Endur

Shadow walk works very well in the Underdark.  

I have a question, though.  Has Quertus ever used Shadow Walk before?  i.e. a scroll or someone else taking him along?

Also, has Quertus ever been to the Company Headquarters of the Company of the Coiled Whip or to Maermidrya?



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Yeah! Shadow walk is mine! Buahahahahahhahahaa! (You can still ruin my day).


----------



## Endur

OOC: "She" that Lady Yyssiriryl was referring to, is probably Jena.  But since you weren't meant to see it, you are not 100% sure.


----------



## Xael

Endur said:
			
		

> Shadow walk works very well in the Underdark.
> 
> I have a question, though. Has Quertus ever used Shadow Walk before? i.e. a scroll or someone else taking him along?
> 
> Also, has Quertus ever been to the Company Headquarters of the Company of the Coiled Whip or to Maermidrya?



Probably no (unless in Sorcere with some master/teacher), and probably no (unless he's been there with others, having accompanied Ki'Willis for example). 

But I'm sure *Somebody* of our party has been there.


----------



## Xael

Endur said:
			
		

> OOC: "She" that Lady Yyssiriryl was referring to, is probably Jena. But since you weren't meant to see it, you are not 100% sure.



I bet "she" is the Illithid.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Xael said:
			
		

> I bet "she" is the Illithid.



I had voted for the grimlock...     Of course my character is to busy screaming obscenities in goblin at the blood sport to have seen anything in your luxury box.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I'm in 5 or 6 PbP games, and all of the others pretty much shutdown for the weekend...  While this one had 20 in character posts the others games had a combined 2 post... (Mine excluded)


You people rock!


----------



## Serpenteye

Endur said:
			
		

> OOC: "She" that Lady Yyssiriryl was referring to, is probably Jena.  But since you weren't meant to see it, you are not 100% sure.




Am I 100% sure?


----------



## Serpenteye

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You people rock!




I agree, you people rock.  I'm just tuning my guitar


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Hey I have a question on this...


			
				Endur said:
			
		

> "His second request is for your patron, Krecil, to submit to a mind probe."



Can a Illithid "pull" just the information that it need for it's investigation or does it pretty much gain knowledge that wouldn't/shouldn't pertain to the investigation? aka one silent goddess...


----------



## Xael

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hey I have a question on this...
> 
> Can a Illithid "pull" just the information that it need for it's investigation or does it pretty much gain knowledge that wouldn't/shouldn't pertain to the investigation? aka one silent goddess...



If they're reading Quertus' thoughts, they probably know already.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Xael said:
			
		

> If they're reading Quertus' thoughts, they probably know already.



True, bad example, but there is without a doubt other details and knowledge that the Matron would not really want to share.


----------



## Serpenteye

> Can a Illithid "pull" just the information that it need for it's investigation or does it pretty much gain knowledge that wouldn't/shouldn't pertain to the investigation? aka one silent goddess...




I see no reason why they wouldn't take it all. Krecil's knowledge cannot be allowed to fall in the hands of the Illithid, but we have no alternative but to follow their orders unless we can convince them otherwise.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I see no reason why they wouldn't take it all. Krecil's knowledge cannot be allowed to fall in the hands of the Illithid, but we have no alternative but to follow their orders unless we can convince them otherwise.



Fine make Kilcif’s life difficult…


----------



## Endur

yes



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Am I 100% sure?


----------



## Endur

Thels, Is this still Dariel's plan?

Pyrex, do you plan to dispel Endur right before Dariel hits him, or right after Dariel hits him?  i.e. are you going to try and knock down magical defenses to increase Dariel's chances of hitting with the first strike, or is your dispel to increase his chances of hitting with a future strike.



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> After summoning the wolf, Dariel will lower himself and attack Endur as soon as possible from a flanking and defensive position.
> 
> I got 5 ranks in tumble, so fighting defensively should give me -4 to hit, +3 AC, kicking it to 27 for what it's worth.


----------



## Endur

Its up to you.  You can have in your back history that you used it with someone in Sorcere if you want.

Likewise, you can have in your back history that you have been to the merchant company headquarters in the past.  Your older brother was there at the time, and he doesn't like you, so you probably made at most one trip.

If you want, you could have made a trip to Maermydrya at the same time.

The trip to the Merchant Company HQ and Maermydrya typically involves going through a portal to get to near the Merchant Company HQ and then going through various tunnels to get to Maermydrya. 



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Probably no (unless in Sorcere with some master/teacher), and probably no (unless he's been there with others, having accompanied Ki'Willis for example).
> 
> But I'm sure *Somebody* of our party has been there.


----------



## Thels

Yeah, it's still the plan. After all, I don't know what the rest of the group is doing, otherwise, I would probably keep my levitate up and take him out with my bow (like that would work ).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I'm curious of something...

If you shadow walk, for whatever reason, with out hiring me...  

a) What happens to me game wise?  Guessing I get the drow fighter that was offered to me in the start.

b) WHat happens to Kilcif?  A; He goes into retirement or B; Endur starts running another PBS game titled to "The farther adventures of Kilcif the Cunning".

Just curious don't let me change your course of actions or what not.


----------



## Endur

*Map of the Underdark*








In the upper left hand corner, the light blue splotch north west of the green splotch is the Darklake.  Menzoberanzan, Mantol Derith, and Gracklstugh are all north west of the Darklake.

Gracklstugh and Mantol Derith actually have docks on the darklake.  Menzoberazan is 10 or 20 miles from the Darklake.

In the middle of the map, the dark blue area is the Glimmer Sea.

North of the Glimmer sea are two light blue splotches.  The light blue splotch on the left is the Lake of Shadows.

Maermydrya is some distance to the north of the Lake of Shadows.

The Merchant HQ of the Company of the Coiled whip is some distance to the west of the Lake of Shadows.

The area between the green splotch and the lake of shadows is relatively dangerous, and you will take a portal to bypass most of that distance.

For those of you with Knowledge Religion or Knowledge Arcana, the Green Splotch is the great fungus known as Araumycos, some say the oldest and most powerful sentient in the world.  Araumycos is immune to magic and legends say even the Gods can not answer questions regarding Araumycos.  However, a good strong axe can cut apart the fungus to allow you to move through it, and there are roads and paths of a sort through the great Fungus.

Anybody know how many miles it is between Baldur's Gate and Shadowdale?  That's approximately the distance between Menzoberanzan and Maermydra.


----------



## Serpenteye

> (SRD)
> Mind Probe
> Telepathy (Cha) [Charm]
> Level: Psion 5
> Display: Vi, Ma, Au
> Manifestation Time: 1 minute
> Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
> Target: One living creature
> Duration: 1 minute/level
> Saving Throw: Fortitude negates
> Power Resistance: Yes
> Power Points: 9
> All the subject’s memories and knowledge are accessible to the manifester, from memories deep below the surface to those still easily called to mind. The manifester can learn the answer to one question per round, to the best of the subject’s knowledge. The manifester can also probe a sleeping subject, though the subject may make a Will save against the DC of the mind probe to wake after each question. Subjects who do not wish to be probed can attempt to move beyond the power’s range, unless somehow hindered. The manifester poses the questions telepathically, and the answers to those questions are imparted directly to the manifester’s mind. The manifester and the subject do not need to speak the same language, though less intelligent creatures may yield up only appropriate visual images in answer to the questions.
> Creatures protected by mind blank are immune to mind probe.




Does the Matron Mother, or anyone else, know that this power allows the answer of only one question per round? If she does she could allow the Illithids six seconds to find out wether or not Krecil has willingly betrayed Menzoberranzan to the Alhoon. That would solve that little problem.


----------



## Endur

The Matron thinks it might be the case, but isn't positive.  If you ask the other members of your house, somebody else might know for sure.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Does the Matron Mother, or anyone else, know that this power allows the answer of only one question per round? If she does she could allow the Illithids six seconds to find out wether or not Krecil has willingly betrayed Menzoberranzan to the Alhoon. That would solve that little problem.


----------



## Pyrex

Endur said:
			
		

> A called creature (gate spell, paladin's mount) is actually physically here.  If you kill it, its dead.  It can not be dispelled through the use of Dispel Magic.  Certain spells such as Dismissal (or Dispel Good) can be used to send it back to its home plane.




I kinda thought that might be the case, but I didn't have time to go check.  Carcelon will proceed with dispelling Endur then.


----------



## Pyrex

Endur said:
			
		

> Thels, Is this still Dariel's plan?
> 
> Pyrex, do you plan to dispel Endur right before Dariel hits him, or right after Dariel hits him?  i.e. are you going to try and knock down magical defenses to increase Dariel's chances of hitting with the first strike, or is your dispel to increase his chances of hitting with a future strike.




Right before Dariel hits him.


----------



## Endur

Well, the good news is that Dariel almost critical hitted Endur and Endur failed his saving throw against poison.

Details will be posted in a bit.

Edited: Forgot that Endur had armor of light fortification


----------



## Serpenteye

would Krecil and Ki'Willis know (by means of the spell) which questions were being asked? Or would they have to trust the Illithids to tell the truth?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I know my character is not hearing the conversation but I have a quick question to limit my chance of not understanding something later...  Who's Matron Baenre?

aka what House, etc...  Sorry to all how know the drow better than I.


			
				Endur said:
			
		

> "She is not a slave.  She is really a spy for Matron Baenre."






			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Well, the good news is that Dariel critical hitted Endur and Endur failed his saving throw against poison.



Good news??  I'm almost shocked I figured we would have bad to horrible news...    *and with good news comes bad news...# 

Which poison btw or was it both? *answered*


----------



## Endur

Matron Baenre is the most powerful Matron in Menzoberanzan.  Most powerful drow elf in Menzoberanzan from a social/political point of view.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I know my character is not hearing the conversation but I have a quick question to limit my chance of not understanding something later...  Who's Matron Baenre?


----------



## Endur

Gray Wolf rolled a 17 to hit +3 +2 flanking = 22.  Wolf missed.

Carcelon tried to dispel spells on Endur.  His armor dimmed a little bit.  Carcelon thinks she dispelled a magic vestment on his full plate armor.  She also thinks she dispelled a Heroes Feast effect that was on Endur.  She also thinks that Endur has a number of other spells up and those spells had a high caster level (perhaps cast by someone with a bead of karma).  

Dariel rolled a 20 to hit and a 17 to confirm the critical.  Unfortunately, Endur has armor of light fortification, and his 25% chance blocked the critical hit and the sneak attack damage (although I allowed the sword of subtlety to still grant the +4 to hit and +4 to damage). Endur rolled a 1 and failed his poison saving throw.  Endur has to make another saving throw vs. poison in ten rounds.  Dariel did 9 points of damage – Endur’s DR.  Endur loses 2 points of dex to Giant Wasp poison.

Gray Wolf rolled a 15 plus modifiers on his saving throw, not enough to resist the White Wolf’s command ability.

Dariel’s AC is 24 + fighting defensively = 27.  

Endur rolls a 6, a 1, and a 10.  His first attempt was a sunder against Dariel’s short sword of subtlety, the other two attempts were normal attacks.  Endur’s modified die roll was 6 + 4 str +1 wf + 13 BAB +4 axe + 4improved sunder = 32.  Dariel’s opposing die roll was a 15 + 18 to hit -3 fighting defensively = 30.  Dariel’s short sword of subtlety took 14 points of damage and its hardness was ignored and it is destroyed.  The second attack misses Dariel.  The third attack is also a miss.

(Edited to include Endur's armor of light fortification which I forgot about)


----------



## Endur

Yes, they would know what questions were being asked.  

Unless the Illithids had some way to erase your memories and insert a new memory of what questions were asked.

OOC: Marckarius had problems because he was stunned the whole time he was probed and couldn't resist.  Assuming you are not stunned, you could attempt to resist their meddling with your mind.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> would Krecil and Ki'Willis know (by means of the spell) which questions were being asked? Or would they have to trust the Illithids to tell the truth?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Endur said:
			
		

> Matron Baenre is the most powerful Matron in Menzoberanzan.  Most powerful drow elf in Menzoberanzan from a social/political point of view.



Wow!   I just confirmed my own stupidity…


----------



## Serpenteye

Endur said:
			
		

> Yes, they would know what questions were being asked.



Excellent, now I have some hope that this situation will resolve itself constructively. But no doubt those tricky bastards have something else in mind.  There is still the question of what they were doing to Marcarius, and why...


----------



## Serpenteye

Endur said:
			
		

> Dariel’s short sword of subtlety took 14 points of damage and its hardness was ignored and it is destroyed.




Ouch! For all the butt that Dariel kicked, Endur still got the better of that exchange. It sems that the outcome depends on the Illithids.


----------



## Endur

It was Endur's round to roll 1's.  On 4 d20's, he rolled 2 1's, a 6, and a 10.  The only saving grace was the 1 on a d4 he rolled.

Dariel rolled a 20 (and a 17).



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Ouch! For all the butt that Dariel kicked, Endur still got the better of that exchange. It sems that outcome depends on the Illithids.


----------



## Endur

Since Illithids have incredibly high intelligence and wisdom, I'm willing to take suggestions as to what the Illithids could do to impact the fight.

Two of them are standard mindflayers, the third is a leveled psion mindflayer.  I'll figure out Master Klaxeon is going to do, but what do you suggest the flunky mindflayers attempt?

Regular Mindflayer has the following abilities:

Mind Blast (which they will not use, too obvious and would also blast Dariel)
Charm Monster (useless to stop Endur from clobbering Dariel)
Detect Thoughts (could find out what Endur is planning next)
Levitate (useless)
Plane Shift (useless)
Suggestion (useful,  but very obvious)

Near as I can figure, a suggestion is the only power worth mentioning.  Unfortunately, the Mindflayers have to speak it out loud, so they have to get close and it will be darn obvious that is what they are doing.


----------



## Serpenteye

Endur said:
			
		

> Near as I can figure, a suggestion is the only power worth mentioning.  Unfortunately, the Mindflayers have to speak it out loud, so they have to get close and it will be darn obvious that is what they are doing.




Are Illithids even capable of speach? I thought they did all their communication either by telepaty or trough their thralls. Since telepathy is their natural means of communication shouldn't they be allowed to make the _Suggestion _ telepathically?


----------



## Endur

Excellent point.  That's why I asked for advice.

Illithids can speak.  Usually undercommon, but they prefer to use telepathy with a range of 100'.

The problem comes up because Suggestion is a spell-like ability in the Monster Manual.  But if you look in the Psionics Book, it has an "Aural display", which means that when the Mind Flayer gives a suggestion, there is a loud humming noise, probably indicating that the Psion's suggestion is in another octave (i.e. the voice from Dune).  Range is close, i.e. 45 feet.  As such, it will be obvious.  To everyone within 10 to 20 feet of the Mindflayer, if not everyone within 50 feet of the mindflayer.  

I'm not decided either way.  Just looking for a way to figure this out.




			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Are Illithids even capable of speach? I thought they did all their communication either by telepaty or trough their thralls. Since telepathy is their natural means of communication shouldn't they be allowed to make the _Suggestion _ telepathically?


----------



## Serpenteye

But Spell-Like abilities have neither vocal, somatic or material components. The standard Illithid could cast _Suggestion_ without components. Consequently the psionic Illithid should be able to manifest _Suggestion_ without displays (the psionic equivalent of components).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Damn I'm at work and I was lazy this morning and I have none of my books with me...  

Serpenteye's advice is sound to me.  

but I'm curious, is the description for the Illithids in the MM or Psionics Book?  I know there suppose to use their powers like Psionics but if they’re in there MM maybe that’s the rule set they intended for use.

I didn't find anything on the wizards website either...


----------



## Endur

*Vote on Telepathy and Suggestion*

In the psionics book, it states that all psionic powers are spell-like abilities.  None of them have components, but some of the powers have various types of displays (auditory, visual, etc.).  

And on page 139, for the psionics creature template (which is what Mindflayers have), it says that the psionic powers are manifested just like the powers that a psion would manifest.

The other issue is that both versions of the Suggestion spell (PHB, Psionics) state that the Suggestion is language-dependent.  From the phb p.174, a language-dependent spell uses intelligible language as a medium for communication.  That implies to me that either the "suggestion" has to be spoken aloud or it has to be understood and telepathy would be fine.  Since the Psionics book knows all about telepathy and didn't mention anything about telepathy being an adequate substitute, I'm inclined to think the suggestion has to be spoken aloud.

I'm open minded and I'm not sure.

Let's put this up to a vote of the players.  Can creatures that have telepathy use suggestion without speaking outloud?  If enough players vote yes, than that's how I'll rule.  If enough players don't vote yes, then I'll rule the other way.


----------



## Serpenteye

Hmm. Does Klaxeon have any way to influence the battle without drawing too much suspicion?


----------



## Endur

Probably.  I have to think about it.  He has a number of powers the other two do not have.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Hmm. Does Klaxeon have any way to influence the battle without drawing too much suspicion?


----------



## Pyrex

Endur said:
			
		

> Torellan says, "I need some more wine." He stomps off towards the bar still carrying his drawn sword in his hand.




Please don't tell me Klaxeon decided to "help" by _Suggesting_ that Torellan jump into the arena...


----------



## Pyrex

Endur said:
			
		

> Let's put this up to a vote of the players.  Can creatures that have telepathy use suggestion without speaking outloud?  If enough players vote yes, than that's how I'll rule.  If enough players don't vote yes, then I'll rule the other way.




1) "Spell Like" or "Power Like"
-> By definition, SP abilities can be countered and dispelled by _Dispel Magic_.  Since you've already ruled that "Psionics are Different"; it would be perfectly reasonable to rule that all Psionic "Spell Like" abilities are now "Power Like" (and therefore can be countered/dispelled by _Negate Psionics_) instead.

2) Do "Power Like" abilities retain the associated displays of the similar Power?
-> Since "Spell Like" has no components, I would assume "Power Like" has no displays.

(Now for the one you actually wanted answered...)  

3) Does a "Power Like" _Suggestion_ require speech?
-> I would say that all that is required is to clearly communicate the _Suggestion_ to the target; which means that telepathy should work.  Of course, if telepathy works, by reasonable extension, so should Drow Sign.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Endur said:
			
		

> Let's put this up to a vote of the players.  Can creatures that have telepathy use suggestion without speaking outloud?  If enough players vote yes, than that's how I'll rule.  If enough players don't vote yes, then I'll rule the other way.




I say yes, but if he hums he hums.  Though that does sound like something that was added to keep players from abusing the power.


----------



## Seonaid

Logically, I would say that it is possible to do a psionic _Suggestion_ with no verbalization. However, logic often has no place in the same realm as D&D. I tend to go with the logical answer. That is, I think it is possible.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Pyrex said:
			
		

> -> I would say that all that is required is to clearly communicate the _Suggestion_ to the target; which means that telepathy should work.  Of course, if telepathy works, by reasonable extension, so should Drow Sign.



I don't see Drow Sign working cause it's not a FULL form of communication and is really nothing more than shorthand as It doesn't have "symbols" for every word in the written or spoken language.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Please don't tell me Klaxeon decided to "help" by _Suggesting_ that Torellan jump into the arena...



*LMAO*     To funny, but maybe that's what you get when you negotiate the cost.


----------



## Serpenteye

....


----------



## Serpenteye

Endur said:
			
		

> Can creatures that have telepathy use suggestion without speaking outloud?




Yes.


----------



## Endur

LOL!!!  No comment!



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> Please don't tell me Klaxeon decided to "help" by _Suggesting_ that Torellan jump into the arena...


----------



## Endur

Pyrex said:
			
		

> 1) "Spell Like" or "Power Like"
> -> By definition, SP abilities can be countered and dispelled by _Dispel Magic_.  Since you've already ruled that "Psionics are Different"; it would be perfectly reasonable to rule that all Psionic "Spell Like" abilities are now "Power Like" (and therefore can be countered/dispelled by _Negate Psionics_) instead.




Actually, both Dispel Magic and Negate Psionics work against spells or psionics.  



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> 2) Do "Power Like" abilities retain the associated displays of the similar Power?
> -> Since "Spell Like" has no components, I would assume "Power Like" has no displays.




keep in mind that in the psionics template, they specifically mention that psionic creatures do not spend power points to operate their powers.  Nor are they bound by the mininum characteristics necessary to manifest a power.  But the book says they follow all the other rules for manifesting a power (implying that displays are still there).  



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> (Now for the one you actually wanted answered...)
> 
> 3) Does a "Power Like" _Suggestion_ require speech?
> -> I would say that all that is required is to clearly communicate the _Suggestion_ to the target; which means that telepathy should work.  Of course, if telepathy works, by reasonable extension, so should Drow Sign.


----------



## Pyrex

Endur said:
			
		

> Actually, both Dispel Magic and Negate Psionics work against spells or psionics.




Doh!  My bad.  I mis-read your post above and thought you said they did *not* work.


----------



## Pyrex

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I don't see Drow Sign working cause it's not a FULL form of communication and is really nothing more than shorthand as It doesn't have "symbols" for every word in the written or spoken language.




From the SRD:  "A language-dependent spell uses intelligible language as a medium for communication."

Why shouldn't drow sign qualify as "intelligible language"?  

There are clearly some _Suggestions_ that would be difficult/impossible to clearly communicate using drow sign, but there are many that should still work.

(Similarly, it'd be really hard to _Suggest_ that a fire elemtental construct an igloo because there's probably no word for "igloo" in Ignan).


----------



## Seonaid

LOL, you guys are great.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Pyrex said:
			
		

> (Similarly, it'd be really hard to _Suggest_ that a fire elemtental construct an igloo because there's probably no word for "igloo" in Ignan).



That's what common is for! 

But to answer your question, I can see where your coming from and if you know the sign and your target knows the sign then I guess you would be set, but in a very limited capacity.


----------



## Endur

Ok.  Enough people are in favor of Mind Flayers being able to use telepathy to do a suggestion, so that's what they do.  

I'm going to rule that Mindflayers do not "hum" while doing a suggestion because they are not speaking.  If they were using a spoken language, it would be obvious that their voice was strange.  That is my ruling on "aural".  

If someone was able to listen in on the Mindflayer's telepathy, they would "hear" a display of some sort and recognize that the Mindflayer is doing something other than sending a normal telepathic message.  i.e. if you were in a mindlink with the mindflayer or target, or using detect magic/detect psionics, you would "hear" the display and recognize that the mindflayer might be using some mental power.


----------



## Pyrex

Sounds reasonable.


----------



## Endur

*For Pyrex*

New round: Carcelon is the first PC engaged (sort of) in the combat.  What is Carcelon going to do, if anything?


----------



## Pyrex

Endur said:
			
		

> New round: Carcelon is the first PC engaged (sort of) in the combat.  What is Carcelon going to do, if anything?




One last trick up my sleeve.  Up to you to what I actually manage to accomplish, but I figure it should be at least equivalent to "aid another".
(see IC)


----------



## Endur

Aid another or maybe 10% concealment.  Something like that.  It'll partially depend on what Dariel does.



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> One last trick up my sleeve.  Up to you to what I actually manage to accomplish, but I figure it should be at least equivalent to "aid another".
> (see IC)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Carcelon _Messages_ Dariel:
> "I'll do what I can to distract him, but this is about all I've got left."



*L* That caused a flashback to _Night Court_ for me.


----------



## Seonaid

I picked spells for Narcelia, and I have something that possibly is useful. However, I think it's a touch spell. It's _Armor of Darkness_. (_Mage Armor_ is touch.) Other than that, I have nothing useful, I think, but I do have spells now!

I assume that the Pearl of Power would allow me to recover a spell of less than level 5 if I so chose, correct?


----------



## Pyrex

Sadly, no.  It only allows you to recover a spell of the stated level.  (except for the 'two spells' pearl)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I do have a general party question...  How are we healing with the silence and such?  How long can we continue at that pace?


----------



## Pyrex

Carcelon has two wands of _Cure Light Wounds_ and a L4 _Pearl of Power_ which is used to refresh a _Cure Critical Wounds_ or _Restoration_.

The Matron and Narcelia also have at least one _Pearl of Power_ each for much the same reason.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Carcelon has two wands of _Cure Light Wounds_ and a L4 _Pearl of Power_ which is used to refresh a _Cure Critical Wounds_ or _Restoration_.
> 
> The Matron and Narcelia also have at least one _Pearl of Power_ each for much the same reason.



Cool! 

And what are your character’s thoughts on healing a bugbear?


----------



## Serpenteye

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> And what are your character’s thoughts on healing a bugbear?




That it would be wasteful to allow a valuable mercenary to die, as long as he can still be of value. But the lives of House-members rate higher. 

My ooc thoughts is to keep your character alive for as long as possible.


----------



## Pyrex

Er, yeah, what Serpenteye said. 

Oh, and if we hire you as a merc, any healing you ask for will be billed against your salary.  

(We'll keep ya alive, but any more than that will cost ya)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> That it would be wasteful to allow a valuable mercenary to die, as long as he can still be of value. But the lives of House-members rate higher.
> 
> My ooc thoughts is to keep your character alive for as long as possible.



possible or useful?   

I was thinking about getting a wand of cure light wounds but even with my use magic device skill I can’t power the darn thing…  (Stupid Charisma!)  Anyhow even with me buying one and giving it to you guys I doubt that it will change your outlook...  So I guess I'm back to the drawling board.


----------



## Endur

oh, and if you die, they have some create undead spells, so even if you die, you can still play your character. 





			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> Er, yeah, what Serpenteye said.
> 
> Oh, and if we hire you as a merc, any healing you ask for will be billed against your salary.
> 
> (We'll keep ya alive, but any more than that will cost ya)


----------



## Endur

*Suggestions*

So, what Suggestions do you have for the two flunky mindflayers could do with their suggestion spells.


----------



## Serpenteye

Endur said:
			
		

> So, what Suggestions do you have for the two flunky mindflayers could do with their suggestion spells.




They could suggest that the battle is impossible to win and that if he is slain he can no longer serve his people. He should surrender to the Drow and but back his freedom later.


----------



## Serpenteye

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> possible or useful?




For as long as you could possibly be useful


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Endur said:
			
		

> oh, and if you die, they have some create undead spells, so even if you die, you can still play your character.



Oh theirs some reasurances...   *LOL*

Do they have the ability to create intelligent undead?

I mean you can only rollplay a zombie for so long.... "brainnnnnnns..."

"brainnnnnnns..."

"brainnnnnnns..."

See it's old already!   *LOL*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Endur said:
			
		

> So, what Suggestions do you have for the two flunky mindflayers could do with their suggestion spells.



Maybe have the mount (aka wolf) attack Endur till one or the other is dead...  

That could leave the paladin confused enough to drop to his knees in prayer...  Well maybe not this part but you never know with paladins.


----------



## Pyrex

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> They could suggest that the battle is impossible to win and that if he is slain he can no longer serve his people. He should surrender to the Drow and but back his freedom later.




I'd have to say that'd most likely fail the "must sound reasonable" clause of _Suggestion_.

How about "You should not soil the memory of my ancestors by staining their blade with this unworthy drow's blood.  You should use your dagger instead."


----------



## Pyrex

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Do they have the ability to create intelligent undead?
> 
> I mean you can only rollplay a zombie for so long.... "brainnnnnnns..."




How about becoming a Wraith instead?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Pyrex said:
			
		

> How about becoming a Wraith instead?



Hey that would work!  *LOL*


----------



## Endur

The Wraith would probably be a 10 Hit Dice Wraith.  And if you drain lots of creatures, eventually you could become a Dread Wraith (new 3.5 super version of a Wraith).



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hey that would work!  *LOL*


----------



## Endur

Matron Ki'Willis thinks she would answer no to all of the proposed questions.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Endur said:
			
		

> The Wraith would probably be a 10 Hit Dice Wraith.  And if you drain lots of creatures, eventually you could become a Dread Wraith (new 3.5 super version of a Wraith).



Plus all of my wraith minions...   

Lets not kill me off yet, besides the wraith spell might be needed for Dariel.


----------



## Serpenteye

Pyrex said:
			
		

> I'd have to say that'd most likely fail the "must sound reasonable" clause of _Suggestion[/].
> 
> How about "You should not soil the memory of my ancestors by staining their blade with this unworthy drow's blood.  You should use your dagger instead."_



_

Or perhaps, "This is your battle and you must fight it by yourself. Dismiss your wolf or you will dishonour yourself and be known as a coward."

Or "This pointy eared pansy is but a child compared to you. You do not disciplin children with your axe, but with the flat of your hand."_


----------



## Serpenteye

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Plus all of my wraith minions...




Endur, would you allow that ability in a PC or a PC-controlled wraith? With enough time and planning a single wraith could completely destroy all the living civilizations in the world. It's cool, certainly, but is it balanced?


----------



## Seonaid

D'oh! This no-spell thing sucks, then, if I can only rejuv a fifth-level. Thanks though.


----------



## Seonaid

I like the dismissing the wolf idea . . . Can they give _Suggestions_ to the wolf, though? If they can, that might be the best course . . . I don't think it would attack Endur, but it might be convinced to hinder him.


----------



## Pyrex

There are plenty of in-game ways to handle it.  I'm sure if Kilcif started building up an army of wraiths there'd be a batch to clerics sent out to hunt him down. 

Yep, that's why I bought three different _Pearls_


----------



## Endur

One NPC Good cleric with the Sun domain = no more wraiths.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Endur, would you allow that ability in a PC or a PC-controlled wraith? With enough time and planning a single wraith could completely destroy all the living civilizations in the world. It's cool, certainly, but is it balanced?


----------



## Pyrex

Well, it might take more than one.

With a good turning roll he'd mabye get a half-dozen of them, but what's he gonna do about the other 20?


----------



## Seonaid

I just read the in-game thread and I just wanted to say that I love my Matron Mommy. She's so devious.  I, on the other hand, probably would have us in the crap by now. Good thing I'm the "quiet thinker" among us.


----------



## Seonaid

Endur: Speaking of buying more _Pearls_, there are things I'd like to purchase, and this seems like as good a place as any (assuming we can leave the city with dignity and without haste, which might be kind of unlikely). Do you wish me to email you a list of possibilities, or what? The unfortunate thing is that I don't have a DMG, all I have is the PHB, and the things I want are all magical.


----------



## Endur

You can either email me or post them here.  The advantage of posting them here is that you can get other player's feedback on what you are thinking of.

With regards to time to purchase items, if you are concerned about having to flee after the fight is over, you could try and buy them before the fight is over (although then you risk not being near the party if they abandon Mantol Derith).  The bar tender probably has some magic items right behind the bar that are for sale.  Or you could go to the Drow Quarter and pick up some items from the drow or the independent merchants. 



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> Endur: Speaking of buying more _Pearls_, there are things I'd like to purchase, and this seems like as good a place as any (assuming we can leave the city with dignity and without haste, which might be kind of unlikely). Do you wish me to email you a list of possibilities, or what? The unfortunate thing is that I don't have a DMG, all I have is the PHB, and the things I want are all magical.


----------



## Pyrex

The 3.5 SRD is here:
http://www.wizards.com/D20/article.asp?x=srd35

The Wondrous Items Shopping Mall is here:
http://www.wizards.com/d20/files/v35/MagicItemsV.rtf


----------



## Serpenteye

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I just read the in-game thread and I just wanted to say that I love my Matron Mommy. She's so devious.  I, on the other hand, probably would have us in the crap by now. Good thing I'm the "quiet thinker" among us.




 Ahh, thanks. Don't sell yourself short though, you are quite cunning.


----------



## Pyrex

Speaking of speaking of _Pearls_, if either Narcelia or the Matron would be so inclined Carcelon would appreciate the use of a Pearl5 to restore her Summon5 sometime in the next 24 hrs.


----------



## Serpenteye

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Speaking of speaking of _Pearls_, if either Narcelia or the Matron would be so inclined Carcelon would appreciate the use of a Pearl5 to restore her Summon5 sometime in the next 24 hrs.




I only have a Pearl 3 and 4. Narcelia has a Pearl5. I suppose we should try to get our hands on as many more pearls as possible, though even if Dariel is victorious we could only buy a handful. We would need to stage a fight with Trygon to afford to buy a significant number of magical items, the odds in that fight should make us very wealthy indeed. I suppose that there wouldn't be very many pearls on the market though, since the silence of lolth started they would have been in very high demand.


----------



## Endur

There might be one or two pearls available in Mantol Derith, but the price has gone up.


----------



## Seonaid

I'd be happy to lend it to you, but let's get through this. My level 5 spells are kind of useful. 

Would Narcelia know who to ask/where to go to find some pearls? I'd like any I can find. :-\


----------



## Seonaid

Hehehee, thanks for the links, Pyrex.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Or perhaps, "This is your battle and you must fight it by yourself. Dismiss your wolf or you will dishonour yourself and be known as a coward."



I like this idea but I think my idea of having the wolf turn is better.  Not many people in the arena will realize that the paladins’ mount just went bonkers and nothing is truly out of the norm cause it was just a wolf that turned.  

Also you get the wolfs attacks, but you also get the wolfs help in flanking the dwarf and a chance for sneak attacks.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Endur, would you allow that ability in a PC or a PC-controlled wraith? With enough time and planning a single wraith could completely destroy all the living civilizations in the world. It's cool, certainly, but is it balanced?



No not really balanced plus I would rather be a living Bugbear than be "a shadow of my former self"...


----------



## Seonaid

I would like anything that will give me extra spells, and/or let me regain spells (like Pearls). I have one Pearl 5. I also need healing stuff. My spells are all protection or damage.

Anything else the group thinks might be useful would be fine, too. I've got 10K GP, plus whatever I make on the bet (hopefully it'll be 45K more), plus I can sell the flying carpet (unless we think we'll use it).

What do the "Amber Spider Amulet" and "Figurine of Wondrous Power (the spider thing)" do, if anything?

Also, not to sound really horrible, but would someone check my character sheet and make sure everything looks okay? I don't have any idea how the character was created, and I'm not sure I have everything all right. I had to re-create parts of it from the previous player's notes, plus I leveled (to 11). If no one has time, I totally understand, but even a brief look would probably help me. Thanks.


----------



## Endur

The Mindflayers would have to use "Dominate" to make Endur attack the wolf, or vice versa.  Suggestion wouldn't work.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I like this idea but I think my idea of having the wolf turn is better.  Not many people in the arena will realize that the paladins’ mount just went bonkers and nothing is truly out of the norm cause it was just a wolf that turned.
> 
> Also you get the wolfs attacks, but you also get the wolfs help in flanking the dwarf and a chance for sneak attacks.


----------



## Seonaid

I was afraid of that . . . Could they _Suggest_ that the wolf hinder Endur's movements somehow, or try to get him to safety?


----------



## Endur

Amber Spider Amulet and Figurine of Wonderous Power are described in the first post on this thread.  Amber Spider Amulet is a 1 use Monster Summoning spell.  The Figurine of Wonderous Power is a re-usable Monster Summoning every so often.



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> What do the "Amber Spider Amulet" and "Figurine of Wondrous Power (the spider thing)" do, if anything?


----------



## Endur

Something like that would be more likely to work.



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> I was afraid of that . . . Could they _Suggest_ that the wolf hinder Endur's movements somehow, or try to get him to safety?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Endur said:
			
		

> The Mindflayers would have to use "Dominate" to make Endur attack the wolf, or vice versa.  Suggestion wouldn't work.



Ugh good point, my Psionics knowledge is always lacking it seems...


----------



## Seonaid

:-\ Oops, sorry. I'll take a look at that page then.


----------



## Endur

Dariel rolls a 6 with his primary attack and a 19 with his secondary attack while fighting defensively.  With a roll of 11 on the secondary attack to attempt to confirm.  6 +18 -4 +1 haste= 21, Dariel misses.
19 + 13 -4 +1 haste= 29.  Dariel misses on the second attack.
Dariel rolled a 13 on his haste attack.  13 +18 -4 +1 = 28 a miss.  

Dariel misses on all three attacks and steps back.  In the Drow luxury box, Dariel’s Cavvekan puts his paws over his head and starts whining.

Endur steps forward.  His first attack attempts to sunder Dariel’s remaining sword.  Endur rolls a 19 (possible crit, except weapons can’t be crit’d).  Dariel’s opposing die roll is a 17.  Endur’s die roll + mods is greater than Dariel’s die roll + mods.  Endur does 15 points of damage to Dariel’s other short sword, shattering it as well.  Endur attempts to subdue dariel with his final two blows, both of which miss (rolled a 3 and a 11).  


Endur rolled a 1 (auto-failure) against Master Klaxeon’s domination effect. Against the first suggestion he rolled a 3 +15 = 18 and against the second suggestion he rolled a 11 +15 = 26 (making his save against both suggestions).

Master Klaxeon allows Matron Ki’Willis to listen over the mindlink to the mental commands the Illithids are broadcasting to Endur:

Klaxeon’s dominate command is for “Endur to drop his weapon and shield and pretend to continue the fight with his bare fists, however, not actually hitting Dariel.”  

Another Illithid sends a suggestion "You should not soil the memory of my ancestors by staining their blade with this unworthy drow's blood. You should use your fist instead."

Another Illthid sends a suggestion "This is your battle and you must fight it by yourself. Dismiss your wolf or you will dishonour yourself and be known as a coward."

edit: Added Dariel's haste attack (but no major change since it missed)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

If theirs no threat (crowd mob, etc.) to Kilcif theirs no action for Kilcif...


----------



## Pyrex

serpenteye said:
			
		

> So, I'm asking you, should we take our time in Menthol Derith and keep up the political style of play to maximize our wealth and influence, or do you want to go dungeon crawling?




We (most likely) have plenty of dungeon crawl coming up.  I would much rather take the necessary time to conclude our business in Mentol Derith as befits our characters (who do have a schedule to keep).


----------



## Endur

At this point, there has been no obvious effect of Endur failing a saving throw.  An obvious effect may occur during Endur's next action.

The Matron's certainty derives from the power of her allies.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> There is no deciet in the matron's look of disgust as Dariel's second weapon is sundered, she hides her smugness far better. In the certain knowledge that the battle will soon be over she resumes planning her next step.


----------



## Endur

Speaking of the future, did anyone have any questions about the Underdark regional map I put up?



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> We (most likely) have plenty of dungeon crawl coming up.  I would much rather take the necessary time to conclude our business in Mentol Derith as befits our characters (who do have a schedule to keep).


----------



## Endur

If you go in a particular direction, yes, you might encounter a dungeon crawl. 

With regards to time to conclude business in Mantol Derith, once the Silence of Lolth becomes common knowledge, you probably don't want to remain in Mantol Derith.  You probably have another day (possibly longer) before word of the revolt in Menzoberanzan hits Mantol Derith.

Oh, if we get into a combat that is really long and repetitive (say a 1 on 1 fistfight where one person is punching and the opponent isn't doing much back and nobody else is interfering), I reserve the right to resolve multiple rounds at once to speed up combat.



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> We (most likely) have plenty of dungeon crawl coming up.  I would much rather take the necessary time to conclude our business in Mentol Derith as befits our characters (who do have a schedule to keep).


----------



## Serpenteye

Endur said:
			
		

> With regards to time to conclude business in Mantol Derith, once the Silence of Lolth becomes common knowledge, you probably don't want to remain in Mantol Derith.  You probably have another day (possibly longer) before word of the revolt in Menzoberanzan hits Mantol Derith.




I had hoped it would be longer. I guess we need to make a shedule of our planned actions...

Today:
1 Defeat endur, spread the word that he's for sale to the highest bidder.
2 Illithid interrogations
3 Shopping 1. At the very least we can investigate what items are on the market and return tomorrow when we can compare their prizes and usefulness. We shouldn't spend much of our wealth today. A significant amount should be saved for the Trygon fight. Have endur's stuff identified and sold unless it would be useful to us.
4 Prepare Quertus for his fight against Trygon (Yy's Troll)
5 make sure that endur is held securely in lady Yy's dungeons

Tomorrow:
1 Sell endur for as much as possible, probably to the Duergar prince (he is filthy rich and has excellent reasons for buying) or some known enemy of his (might not be as rich but has even more motivation. Or sell him to his good allies for Holy Silver weapons (we'll probably get less in monetary value, but they will be useful)
2 The Trygon Fight. I'm not sure of the best way of getting the troll to fight Quertus in the arena. Endur, Would Yyssiriryl be able to forbid the fight from taking place if Trygon challenges everyone? Does Ki'Willis think she would stop the fight if she could?
 Problem: Yyssiriryl might be pissed off and refuse to assist us for free. She's still working for Baenre so she won't act directly to hinder us. We might not need her further assistance, for now, if we can get our hands on some Bags of Holding.
3 Be very very wealthy 
4 Employ mercenaries. Kilcif, Chirar, tough goblinoids and ogres (max 22 people and mounts to be transported by shadow walk. (Shadow walk does not allow carts.))
5 Go shopping 2. Pearls of power, wands of healing, unlimited-use or charges-per-day wondrous items; to compensate for our lack of spell-casting ability. New weapons for Dariel. Holy Silver weapons, if we can get them. Portable Hole or Bags of Holding. Misc useful stuff.
6 Leave town.

Thoughts?


----------



## Endur

Your best guess is that Lady Yyssiriryl may or may not be able to stop a fight if Quertus challenges the troll.  It would depend on how much control she has over the troll.

From the way she talks about the war troll, Lady Yyssiriryl obviously believes it can destroy anything or anybody.  She has boasted of wishing that Trygon would get a chance at the renegade Drizzt (whether or not the troll has a real chance against Drizzt is an entirely different question).

If Quertus challenged the troll, Lady Yyssiriryl is likely to believe that a) Quertus is insane; or b) Ki'Willis wants Quertus dead.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> 2 The Trygon Fight. I'm not sure of the best way of getting the troll to fight Quertus in the arena. Endur, Would Yyssiriryl be able to forbid the fight from taking place if Trygon challenges everyone? Does Ki'Willis think she would stop the fight if she could?
> Problem: Yyssiriryl might be pissed off and refuse to assist us for free. She's still working for Baenre so she won't act directly to hinder us. We might not need her further assistance, for now, if we can get our hands on some Bags of Holding.


----------



## Serpenteye

Endur said:
			
		

> Your best guess is that Lady Yyssiriryl may or may not be able to stop a fight if Quertus challenges the troll.  It would depend on how much control she has over the troll.
> 
> From the way she talks about the war troll, Lady Yyssiriryl obviously believes it can destroy anything or anybody.  She has boasted of wishing that Trygon would get a chance at the renegade Drizzt (whether or not the troll has a real chance against Drizzt is an entirely different question).
> 
> If Quertus challenged the troll, Lady Yyssiriryl is likely to believe that a) Quertus is insane; or b) Ki'Willis wants Quertus dead.




Hmm, sounds good, the odds will likely be staggering 

--
Perhaps I shouldn't even ask this question, but I'm curious and some DMs care more about these things than others. Would you allow our placer characters to own significantly more wealth then what the DMG wealth/level table suggests? Would you allow such a valuable item as Trygon to be owned by the PCs? Would you consider that unbalancing?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Endur said:
			
		

> Oh, if we get into a combat that is really long and repetitive (say a 1 on 1 fistfight where one person is punching and the opponent isn't doing much back and nobody else is interfering), I reserve the right to resolve multiple rounds at once to speed up combat.




So good to me, should we write out a "script" for a characters like they would run in NWN or BGII?  (aka: disengaged from mêlée combat at 50% HP and use mêlée weapons, ask for healing at 25%, etc?)  




			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ooc: Her plan might be good IC, but it would probably take a lot of posts and a lot of time to realise it. Some of you have been standing in the shadows for a while, out of the focus of the action. So, I'm asking you, should we take our time in Menthol Derith and keep up the political style of play to maximize our wealth and influence, or do you want to go dungeon crawling?




I'm here for the ride and I don't mind the wait.  I say maximize the profits, anything we get in town that can help us later on is a good thing.  

Also I can always ask for more for my wait and trouble.  



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> From the way she talks about the war troll, Lady Yyssiriryl obviously believes it can destroy anything or anybody. She has boasted of wishing that Trygon would get a chance at the renegade Drizzt (whether or not the troll has a real chance against Drizzt is an entirely different question).




That’s got to be just a boast, I doubt are whole party together can take down Drizzt.


----------



## Endur

Ummm, no, I don't have a problem with the PCs and wealth.

Of course, if you loot the lair of Smaug the Dragon, you have to worry about five armies coming to share the wealth with you. 



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Hmm, sounds good, the odds will likely be staggering
> 
> --
> Perhaps I shouldn't even ask this question, but I'm curious and some DMs care more about these things than others. Would you allow our placer characters to own significantly more wealth then what the DMG wealth/level table suggests? Would you allow such a valuable item as Trygon to be owned by the PCs? Would you consider that unbalancing?


----------



## Endur

no scripts.  I'll just guess what you want to do based on past actions.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So good to me, should we write out a "script" for a characters like they would run in NWN or BGII?  (aka: disengaged from mêlée combat at 50% HP and use mêlée weapons, ask for healing at 25%, etc?)


----------



## Seonaid

Endur said:
			
		

> If Quertus challenged the troll, Lady Yyssiriryl is likely to believe that a) Quertus is insane; or b) Ki'Willis wants Quertus dead.



LOL!

So this challenge of the troll is a sure thing? Refresh my memory--we're doing it to gain a powerful fighter, right? What did Yyssiriryl say about it?

The timetable sounds good; I hadn't realized we had so little time either. But, actually, that would be perfect. We have time to do stuff, but it won't drag too long. All I want to do is buy some things that will help with the lack of magic. Plus whatever the Matron asks of me. 

I like the idea of auto-combat; one of my other campaigns uses that on a regular basis, and it's much faster, and 99% of the time the DM gets our actions right (the other 1% we can change).


----------



## Endur

Actually, no one in the party has discussed it IC.  But there was an OOC discussion between SerpentEye and Xael.

Darkbolt has a range of 210 feet, so yes you could blast the dwarf from the Drow luxury box.



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> So this challenge of the troll is a sure thing? Refresh my memory--we're doing it to gain a powerful fighter, right? What did Yyssiriryl say about it?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Endur said:
			
		

> Speaking of the future, did anyone have any questions about the Underdark regional map I put up?



I meant to comment on this earlier.

I have no real questions it would be nice if it were slightly bigger.  I am curious as to where you got the map...  Was it from the new Underdark book?


----------



## Endur

That is the map from the new underdark book.  The link is to the wotc site, where the image is from.

The map in the book is much larger and has labels.  Its an 17 by 11 map in the wotc book (two pages).  



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I meant to comment on this earlier.
> 
> I have no real questions it would be nice if it were slightly bigger.  I am curious as to where you got the map...  Was it from the new Underdark book?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Endur said:
			
		

> That is the map from the new underdark book.  The link is to the WoTC site, where the image is from.
> 
> The map in the book is much larger and has labels.  Its an 17 by 11 map in the wotc book (two pages).



Wow sounds cool!  I plan on picking that book up soon, I’m just waiting to see if Walden's will get the book in before their buy 4 get the 5 book free sale ends.

If it pulls out I hope I have better luck than with the FRCS map which I've seem to have misplaced...   At least I still have the "giant size" maps that came out of dragon.


----------



## Endur

Does not pull out, as far as I know.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow sounds cool!  I plan on picking that book up soon, I’m just waiting to see if Walden's will get the book in before their buy 4 get the 5 book free sale ends.
> 
> If it pulls out I hope I have better luck than with the FRCS map which I've seem to have misplaced...   At least I still have the "giant size" maps that came out of dragon.


----------



## Pyrex

Seonaid said:
			
		

> So this challenge of the troll is a sure thing? Refresh my memory--we're doing it to gain a powerful fighter, right? What did Yyssiriryl say about it?




As 1) we're short on time, 2) the outcome of a Quertus/Trygon duel is far from certain and 3) Yssiriryl has volunteered to come with us (with Trygon) anyway, I would recommend skipping the duel.


----------



## Xael

Pyrex said:
			
		

> As 1) we're short on time, 2) the outcome of a Quertus/Trygon duel is far from certain and 3) Yssiriryl has volunteered to come with us (with Trygon) anyway, I would recommend skipping the duel.



Quertus would agree with that. 



EDIT: Since there's _Haste_ effect on Dariel, shouldn't he had three attacks?

And Dariel needs some Monk levels...


----------



## Serpenteye

Xael said:
			
		

> Quertus would agree with that.




What if Ki'Willis and Yyssiriryl agreed to put up a staged battle between Quertus and the Troll where Quertus is almost certain to win? 
Since Yyssiriryl is planning to leave town and has already started to evacuate her valuables she might not care so much about Trygons ratings in the arena, or her own reputation in Menthol Derith. In light of the coming chaos such things will quickly be forgotten by the other inhabitants of the settlement. If she and Ki'Willis made a deal that Yyssiriryl could buy back the troll for a reasonable prize and Yyssiriryl bet a substantial amount against her own champion against profitable odds she would; 
1. Be considerably wealthier than before
2. Still own her precious troll
3. Have helped her allies become more powerful thereby protecting her own survival 

Does Ki'Willis believe Yysiriryl would agree to such an agreement?


----------



## Xael

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> What if Ki'Willis and Yyssiriryl agreed to put up a staged battle between Quertus and the Troll where Quertus is almost certain to win?



"Never trust a troll."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> If she and Ki'Willis made a deal that Yyssiriryl could buy back the troll for a reasonable prize and Yyssiriryl bet a substantial amount against her own champion against profitable odds she would;




Be dead...  If Laral saw that someone had bet that much money on there on champion to lose he knows something is or was up.


Don't leave without me now...  


Edit: darn spell checker.


----------



## Seonaid

I'm not sure how we benefit. Sure, we get the temporary services of Lady Y and her champion, but we'd be getting that anyway. Sure, we'd be getting money from Lady Y (theoretically), but I don't know that it'd be worth it. How much is she willing to pay? Of course, this is all kind of putting the cart before the horse--who knows what the repercussions of Dariel's fight will be?


----------



## Serpenteye

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how we benefit. Sure, we get the temporary services of Lady Y and her champion, but we'd be getting that anyway. Sure, we'd be getting money from Lady Y (theoretically), but I don't know that it'd be worth it. How much is she willing to pay? Of course, this is all kind of putting the cart before the horse--who knows what the repercussions of Dariel's fight will be?




The odds will at the very least triple the amount we're betting. We'd earn 80'000 gps on the bet alone (supposing we bet 40k), perhaps the double of that, plus whatever Yy pays us to buy back the troll from her own winnings (and she can obviously bet a lot more than we can). That would buy us a lot of stuff. The odds in the Troll_Dwarf fight were 20-1, if anything my estimates are very conservative.
We wouldn't be violating the rules of the arena, (there are no rules in the arena, except that outside interference is generally discouraged). Laral would only stike against Yyssiriryl if it would be politically expedient for him to do so. Perhaps he could be deterred, at least until the fall of Menzoberranzan becomes widely known.

Do you really think it's a bad idea?


----------



## Seonaid

No, I don't think it's a bad idea.  I'm concerned, and think we need to see how Dariel's fight goes (and how the rabble reacts), so I'm voicing objections, but it's not a bad idea.


----------



## Serpenteye

Seonaid said:
			
		

> No, I don't think it's a bad idea.  I'm concerned, and think we need to see how Dariel's fight goes (and how the rabble reacts), so I'm voicing objections, but it's not a bad idea.




. Good. Of course there is reason to be concerned. It's a risk, but one cannot win without taking risks, nor is one as likely to be lynched . I'm just considering our possible future actions, based on probable future events. Nothing is set in stone, and it all depends on how its recieved by the group in general.


----------



## Endur

Yes, I forgot about the haste.  I will edit the posts for the 3rd attack.  Dariel missed on the third attack and none of the other attacks have the outcome changed by a +1, so its not a big deal.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> EDIT: Since there's _Haste_ effect on Dariel, shouldn't he had three attacks?


----------



## Endur

Hey, you havn't even talked to my troll or gotten to know him yet.  How do you know he's not trustworthy?

Just because you started this adventure fleeing for your life from a wartroll (or six), are you going to hold that against every troll you meet from now on?



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> "Never trust a troll."


----------



## Serpenteye

Xael said:
			
		

> "Never trust a troll."




"All trust is foolish."


----------



## Xael

Endur said:
			
		

> Yes, I forgot about the haste. I will edit the posts for the 3rd attack. Dariel missed on the third attack and none of the other attacks have the outcome changed by a +1, so its not a big deal.



Well yeah, but it *might* have been a big deal, so I had to try. 



> Hey, you havn't even talked to my troll or gotten to know him yet. How do you know he's not trustworthy?
> 
> Just because you started this adventure fleeing for your life from a wartroll (or six), are you going to hold that against every troll you meet from now on?



My comment was mostly ment to be a parody of _Shadowrun_'s "Never trust a dragon" -quote.


----------



## Endur

"Trolls have feelings too"



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> My comment was mostly ment to be a parody of _Shadowrun_'s "Never trust a dragon" -quote.


----------



## Serpenteye

Endur said:
			
		

> "Trolls have feelings too"




True, true. I'm playing a Half-Fiend Troll in another campain on these boards (Uriel's UaVS: The Silver Door game). He's got plenty of feelings. Feelings of rage, pride, madness and treachery, and the powerful desire to devour his fellow party members (one of whom just happens to be the firstborn daughter, priestess of Lolth, and apparent heir of a Drow noble House).  When I started playing him I had no idea that I would soon find myself in the opposite of that situation in this game. It does put things into perspective.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

serpy I didn't know you had such a soft side.  

In all honesty I think everyone should step away and play a race far from his or her normal...  Though I'm not sure what my normal would be...  Guess a Bugbear to be honest, but most of my other PbP run the spectrum on both race and sex.


----------



## Serpenteye

Lol

I tend to play evil or neutral-selfish spellcasters. The freedom that evil gives combined with the flexibility of spellcasting opens up so many options for advancement and role-playing. Many good campains are so simplistic, you know exactly who your enemies are, who to kill and who to trust, the truth is just a _Detect Evil_ away. I suppose I should try to play LG, if I could find a DM that could make it interesting.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I use off the rack  Final Fantasy to figure out what would they expect a LG to do.

My "LG" is being a spell caster...  My last wizard was way back in 2nd edition. 

Sorry to be off topic this morning I'm just dying of boredom at work...  I'm about to stable my hand (non-typing) to my head for entertainment!


----------



## Serpenteye

metrostar said:
			
		

> "It's a pity Matron Ki'Willis thinks so little of spies and the value of information.  After all, it was she who admonished me, telling me that appearances can be deceptive, and deception deadly. How ironic."




I should, perhaps, clarify what I wrote. In no way did Ki'Willis imply that spies were of little use, she merely suggested that they can be a double-edged sword and that their knowledge can be extracted by their intended targets and used against their employers. In such a paranoid environment as the underdark I imagine it's a common occurrence that the rich and powerful routinely have the elite of their servants subjected either to mind-reading or mind-controlling magics to determine their loyalty. And if their loyalty is in question they would naturally be subjected to greater efforts to reveal any important information they may posess. It's only prudent and not that difficult to arrange in a high magic setting. 

Besides, Ki'Willis certainly never intended for Jena to hear her, nor do I think that was Yyssiriryl's intention. She and Yyssiriryl were speaking to each others rather quietly.


----------



## Endur

Enemies: Servants of Chaos and Evil
Who to Kill: See Above
Who to Trust: Your Axe, Your Wolf, and Your Hearthmate
Detect Evil: Over-rated.  Sense Motive Rocks.

Endur Stonehelm
Hammer of Moradin
Dragonslayer



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Many good campains are so simplistic, you know exactly who your enemies are, who to kill and who to trust, the truth is just a _Detect Evil_ away.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> The Matron curses inwardly, knowing that her plan is no longer valid. Yyssiriryl was correct, of course, they would have to leave, and put some distance between them and Menthol Derith before it was time to rest. All their business had to be concluded today. Once again they would have to flee from the rebellion and once again it would cost them disgusting amounts of money.



Before you summon the waiter and ask for the check you might want to bump up are timeline as our meeting is suppose to be tomorrow.


----------



## Serpenteye

I'll have Yyssiriryls servant contact the mercenaries (you too) when the fight is over, unless Dariel is defeated and we can't afford to hire you. We could simulataneousy send word to the parties who are likely to be interested that Endur is for sale. Then go to be probed by the Illithids, investigate the markets and compare prises, sell Endur, hire mercenaries, go shopping and leave town. 
Something like that.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I think if Dariel gets defeated I'm going to be madder than him. *L*


----------



## Endur

Hey, Dariel should be grateful that his weapons volunteered to take the hits.

If Endur were swinging his axe at Dariel's body instead of his weapons, Dariel would have been shattered.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think if Dariel gets defeated I'm going to be madder than him. *L*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Endur said:
			
		

> Hey, Dariel should be grateful that his weapons volunteered to take the hits.
> 
> If Endur were swinging his axe at Dariel's body instead of his weapons, Dariel would have been shattered.



True enough.   We still might find out rather or not you can sunder a body. *L*


----------



## Pyrex

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I'll have Yyssiriryls servant contact the mercenaries (you too) when the fight is over, unless Dariel is defeated and we can't afford to hire you. We could simulataneousy send word to the parties who are likely to be interested that Endur is for sale. Then go to be probed by the Illithids, investigate the markets and compare prises, sell Endur, hire mercenaries, go shopping and leave town.
> Something like that.




Don't forget, we won't just get Endur, we get Django too... 
:evil grin:


----------



## Seonaid

Endur said:
			
		

> Just because you started this adventure fleeing for your life from a wartroll (or six), are you going to hold that against every troll you meet from now on?



Of course!


----------



## Endur

As an evil spellcaster, I believe the phrase you are looking for is "Curses!  Foiled again!"



			
				SerpentEye said:
			
		

> The Matron curses inwardly, knowing that her plan is no longer valid. Yyssiriryl was correct, of course, they would have to leave, and put some distance between them and Menthol Derith before it was time to rest. All their business had to be concluded today. Once again they would have to flee from the rebellion and once again it would cost them disgusting amounts of money.


----------



## Serpenteye

Endur said:
			
		

> As an evil spellcaster, I believe the phrase you are looking for is "Curses!  Foiled again!"




And I would have gotten away with it too, if it wasn't for those meddling kids!


----------



## Endur

Unarmed Combat

Dariel, still fighting defensively, swings five times (9, 2,17 at +12; 13, 19 at +7) and lands two hits for 5 points each of subdual damage (-Endur’s DR).

Endur swings three times (14 at +17, 12 at +12, 8 at +7).  Endur hit once for 5 points of subdual damage. 

3rd Mindflayer sends to Endur: “This fight is won!  Send the Wolf back to the Celestial Heavens where he can have fun and play in the sunshine!”

Endur rolls a 28 on his will save against the suggestion to send the Wolf home.

Dariel swings (7,19,11 at +12; 12,19 at +7) five times and hits twice for 3 and 4 subdual points of damage (- Endur’s DR).  Endur rolls a 4,2,7, missing all three times.  

3rd Mindflayer broadcasts, “Wolf, there is lots of food at home!  Go home and eat!”

Wolf rolls a 23 on his will save against the suggestion to go home.

Dariel swings again (17,3,1 at +12; 10,13 at +7) and lands one punch for 5 subdual points (-DR).  Endur swings (4,1,8) and misses all three times.  

Dariel swings five times (6, 4, 4 at +12; 13, 7 at +7) and misses all five times.

Endur grapples Dariel: touch attack 14 at+17, touch attack succeeds, Endur rolls 19 + mods for opposed grapple check, Dariel rolls 18+ mods, Endur succeeds, Dariel takes 5 points of subdual damage.  Second attack: Endur rolls 1, Dariel rolls 14, Dariel takes no damage.  Third attack: Endur 6 + mods; Dariel rolls 3 + mods, Dariel takes no damage.

Master Klaxeon sends “Dwarf, your allies will have more time to wager on the fight if you stop grappling and start punching the air and missing the drow!  You can win this fight anytime!  Why not delay it longer so the dwarves can persuade the drow to wager and lose more money and make your friends richer!”
2nd Mindflayer: “Pass your axe out of the arena to your closest friend among the dwarves in the arena area.  He’ll keep it safe while you defeat the drow with your fists!”
3rd Mindflayer: “Shake hands with the drow and declare the fight a tie.”

Endur rolls a 17 + mods vs. the domination, a 18+mods vs. the first suggestion, a 9 plus mods versus the second suggestion.  Endur passes all three saves.

Dariel tries to escape the grapple and is no longer fighting defensively, dr 9+14 escape artist check vs. Endur dr 14+17 (str +BAB).  Dariel tries a second time at dr 10 +9 vs. Endur dr 13 +17.  Dariel does not escape the grapple.

Endur rolls a 11, 6, and a 4 as opposed grapple checks, Dariel rolls a 11, a 6, and a 19.  Dariel takes 6 points of subdual damage. 

Master Klaxeon: “I concede I have not been able to dominate the dwarf.  He won’t even nod his head if I command it and I can’t look through his eyes.  He either has a very strong will or some protection against domination or both.”


----------



## Pyrex

Endur said:
			
		

> Master Klaxeon: “I’m sure that the Drow dodged into that blow! I control the lesser races!”




  Excellent job with the flayers Endur, some of the best IC dialog I've read on the boards.


----------



## Endur

Klaxeon's intelligence is exceeded by his arrogance.  Although he knows it is theoretically possible that something he tries will not work, he expects that he will succeed every time.

There is a reason why the other Mindflayers gave him a longterm out of town inquisation assignment.  



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> Excellent job with the flayers Endur, some of the best IC dialog I've read on the boards.


----------



## Endur

Oh, almost forgot.  Quertus doesn't feel an alien presence in his mind anymore.


----------



## Thels

Sorry guys. Recent pasttime was real hectic to me, with some forum downtimes on top of that 

Which means I now gotta read up a lot, since this thread grows by a page per day!


----------



## Serpenteye

> Master Klaxeon sends to Matron Ki'Willis. At this point, I do not believe we have the capability to insure Dariel's victory. However, we can free him from the dwarves. The three of us could mindblast Endur and the dwarves and the duergar in the crowd. It would be obvious, but most or all of the dwarves and duergar would be stunned and unable to respond before we have left.




Ok, Dariel will probably lose the fight and we will have to fight our way out *and* get our hands on the 400'000 gps in the betting area. The question is, how?

I don't know the particulars of the Shadow Walk spell. If we could use that to first get to the chests, pick them up, and get out of there in a single casting,  that would be wonderful. maybe it doesn't work like that, though...  

In that case, we are going to need to know exactly how everything in the arena is positioned relative to everything else. What's the distance from the Luxury box to the area with the gold and platinum? Are there any obstacles in the way? Any guards who could intercept us? What's the distance to the cage? between the cage and the Gold? How much are those chests likely to weigh? 

First draft of plan:
1 Everyone refocuses to the same initiative, 
2 The Illithids mind blast the dwarves, guards of the platinum, and Endur.
2b Half of us go to the plat using the Flying carpet, half to Dariel, and secure our respective objectives.
3 The people with the platinum defend their loot while Dariel with friends go to meet up.
4 Quertus Shadow walks us out of there.

5 Carcelon sneaks out in disguise (if she's too far away to escape with the rest of us).

Your Thoughts?


----------



## Endur

50 Goblinoids (including Kilcif) and three Ogres are sitting in front of the Drow luxury box.  The Quaggoths and Grimlocks are standing near the rear of the Drow Luxury box.  The various members of the Drow are in the Drow luxury box, including Dariel's Kavvekan.  Marckarius's mount is in the stables, about 150 yards away (other side of Laral's establishment).    

Two dozen Orcs and a Minotaur are sitting near Laral's luxury box.  Nobody is in Laral's luxury box.

150 Duergar and four dwarves (including Django) are in seats near the Duergar luxury box.  The Crown Prince, half a dozen Duergar, Laral, and one dwarf is in the Duergar luxury box.

Two dozen miscellaneous humanoids (including some humans) and a Naga are sitting in front of the betting luxury box.  Sarduel and half a dozen staff of various races are in the betting box.  Half a dozen gamblers are standing in line to make more bets.

Dariel, Endur, and a White Wolf are in the arena hall.


Arena area

The arena area consists of an Iron Cage (that is 40' long by 30' wide by 20' high), a clear oval area of five feet to ten feet between the cage and the audience chairs.  The audience area slopes upwards 50 feet or so on a diagonal.

The four Luxury boxes are approximately 30 feet in from where the audience area begins.  

The two luxury boxes that are along the long part of the arena are on opposing sides.  The Drow have one box and the Duergar have the other box.

The luxury box on one narrow end is used by the gambling staff and is also near the entrance to the arena area.  

The luxury box on the opposite end is the luxury box Laral was using.

The luxury boxes are approximately 20 feet wide (for viewing) by 20 feet deep.  There is one staircase going up to the luxury boxes from the rear of the luxury box.  The rear of the luxury box is about ten feet up from the audience stands.  The front is about 30 feet up from the audience, and about sixty feet up from the arena floor.

The ceiling is about 80 feet from the arena floor.

Trygon's cage is beneath the Drow luxury box and made of stone, except for the gate itself which is steel.  The duergar luxury box and Laral's luxury box also have steel gates.  Jena thinks there might be a land shark (a bullette) underneath Laral's luxury box.  Nobody has any idea what might be beneath the Duergar luxury box (the last creature they had was killed by Trygon).

The floor, the ceiling, and the walls are actually part of the natural cavern that has been dug out and worked to make it look finished.  The walkway leading into the arena is a tunnel that has been worked to make it look like a finished hallway.


----------



## Endur

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I don't know the particulars of the Shadow Walk spell. If we could use that to first get to the chests, pick them up, and get out of there in a single casting,  that would be wonderful. maybe it doesn't work like that, though...



no, one casting = one trip to the Shadow plane and back.  Right now, there are enough shadows in the arena area, that Quertus could cast the spell anywhere in the arena.  This spell can not be cast in full daylight (requires a shadowy area), but that is not usually a concern in the Underdark.  Also everyone traveling with Quertus has to be holding hands, or otherwise chained together to travel with him.  



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> In that case, we are going to need to know exactly how everything in the arena is positioned relative to everything else.
> What's the distance from the Luxury box to the area with the gold and platinum?




around 80 to 100 feet


			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Are there any obstacles in the way?




 just stairs and benches/seats 



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Any guards who could intercept us?




not that you can tell, other than Sarduel



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> What's the distance to the cage?




around 80 feet to the entrance, 60 to the closest side



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> between the cage and the Gold?




50 feet



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> How much are those chests likely to weigh?




probably 400 pounds each.  Torellan and Marckarius could probably each lift a chest and stagger around with it.  In order to move at a decent walking pace, the two of them could work together to lift a single chest.

Trygon could probably lift a chest under each arm and not notice the weight.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> First draft of plan:
> 1 Everyone refocuses to the same initiative,




you can do that automatically, since nobody except Dariel has really been using their initiative.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> 2 The Illithids mind blast the dwarves, guards of the platinum, and Endur.
> 2b Half of us go to the plat using the Flying carpet, half to Dariel, and secure our respective objectives.
> 3 The people with the platinum defend their loot while Dariel with friends go to meet up.
> 4 Quertus Shadow walks us out of there.
> 5 Carcelon sneaks out in disguise (if she's too far away to escape with the rest of us).




Carcelon is sitting in the goblinoid area in front of you (not too far from Kilcif) and she is close enough to catch up to the rest of you


----------



## Serpenteye

How easy is it to get into the cage from the outside?

It seems it will be easier to get to the betting area than into the cage... With the carpet we could probably reach it in one round, which means we'll have to wait there too long before Dariel can reach us.

It might be better is we all (except Yyssiriryl and her servants) flew on the carpet to the cage, picked up Dariel then flew to the betting area to get the gold. 

r1: to the cage, Illithid MB-ing
r2: get dariel and the MBed Endur (Quertus can cast a Wall of Fire to hedge in the Duergar and Dwarves)
r3: to betting area
r4: pick up the chests and Shadow walk away 

rn: meet up with Yyssiriryl with friends and the Illithids at a predetermined location.

does that seem workable?


----------



## Endur

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> How easy is it to get into the cage from the outside?




There is one door on the side of the cage near the betting area.  The doorway is about 8 feet high and 8 feet wide (so Trolls and other size L creatures can fit in).

Also, don't forget that Carcelon has a black unicorn in the nearby stables area and Marckarius has a lizard mount of his own in the stables.

The flying carpet can carry one person normally at a speed of 40' with average maneuverability, it can fly slower carrying up to three people (slower = 30').

The Matron and Lady Yyssiriryl have driftdiscs that can carry one person and move at a speed of 30' with perfect maneuverability.

If you wish the Mindflayers to do the mindblast stuff, they will also send in their Grimlocks and Quaggoths to delay any non-stunned opponents.


----------



## Serpenteye

Endur said:
			
		

> The flying carpet can carry one person normally, it can fly slower carrying up to three people (slower = 30').
> 
> The Matron and Lady Yyssiriryl have floating discs that can carry one person and move at a speed of 30'.




Carcelon has potions of flying. If endur's stunned she can fly to the cage (rd1), give dariel a potion then they can both fly to the betting area, carrying Endur (rd2). 4 chars (Ki'Willis, Narcelia, Quertus, Torellan) can fly directly to the betting area for 2rds, they'll need 1 more round to get the money and to get all 6 of us out. 

Three of the boys will have to make their way out some other way, so will Yyssiriryl with friends. We probably won't get any shopping done or hire any mercs... 

Krecil can cast Invisibility and Haste, that should be enough to be able to gather up the mounts and ride out of town to meet the rest of us later.

Ideas?


----------



## Endur

Be precise who you mean by "Yyssiriryl with friends".  I'm not sure that Yyssiriryl has any friends in the Arena area.

Trygon is a wartroll slave in a cage beneath the drow luxury box.  Doesn't really qualify as a friend.

Jena is a drow spy who works for Matron Baenre.  She may work with Yyssiriryl, but that doesn't mean they are friends.

Besides members of House Millithor, there are no other drow in the arena at this time.  Both Tolokoph (earlier) and the drow that gave away her sword have both left the arena area.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Yyssiriryl with friendsQUOTE]


----------



## Serpenteye

Endur said:
			
		

> Be precise who you mean by "Yyssiriryl with friends".  I'm not sure that Yyssiriryl has any friends in the Arena area.
> 
> Trygon is a wartroll slave in a cage beneath the drow luxury box.  Doesn't really qualify as a friend.
> 
> Jena is a drow spy who works for Matron Baenre.  She may work with Yyssiriryl, but that doesn't mean they are friends.
> 
> Besides members of House Millithor, there are no other drow in the arena at this time.  Both Tolokoph (earlier) and the drow that gave away her sword have both left the arena area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serpenteye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yyssiriryl with friends
Click to expand...



 I know, I know. I meant Yyssiriryl, Trygon, Jena and whoever else Yyssiriryl wants to take with her. Since Yyssiriryl is only partially involved in our rescue of Dariel and the theft of the bets she is not likely to be attacked by Laral and the Dwarves immediately. She will have at least 2 rounds before anyone thinks to assault her. Unless she decides to leave before we execute our plan, which is likely the wisest choice for her since she con't be held responsible for our actions and will not be implicated in our crime.


----------



## Endur

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Carcelon has potions of flying. If endur's stunned she can fly to the cage (rd1), give dariel a potion then they can both fly to the betting area, carrying Endur (rd2).




Endur is a tall, heavily armored dwarf.  Ki'Willis is certain that neither Carcelon nor Dariel could pick him up without help.  Together they should be able to lift him up and fly him out.

And that presumes that Dariel will not be stunned by the Mind Blasts.  Carcelon is strong enough to lift up the 4'11", 96 lb. Dariel and fly out with him (fly is 60 feet per round in 3.5, 40 feet per round with medium or heavy load).



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> 4 chars (Ki'Willis, Narcelia, Quertus, Torellan) can fly directly to the betting area for 2rds, they'll need 1 more round to get the money and for everybody to get all 6 of us out.




There is no way the two large heavy chests are going on the flying carpet or the driftdiscs unless the drow are getting off the flying carpet and the drift discs.  Unless you have an extra-dimensional space that doesn't take weight (bag of holding, portable hole, etc.).  

The only advantage that flying offers is the ability to avoid the crowd in the stands.  The arena area is open enough that you'll have the ability to run around people (although you may take an AOO if they don't like you).


----------



## Serpenteye

Endur said:
			
		

> Endur is a tall, heavily armored dwarf.  Ki'Willis is certain that neither Carcelon nor Dariel could pick him up without help.  Together they should be able to lift him up and fly him out.
> 
> And that presumes that Dariel will not be stunned by the Mind Blasts.  Carcelon is strong enough to lift up the 4'11", 96 lb. Dariel and fly out with him (fly is 60 feet per round in 3.5, 40 feet per round with medium or heavy load).




The Illithidi could position themselves so that the edge of the blast would hit Endur but miss Dariel.




			
				Endur said:
			
		

> There is no way the two large heavy chests are going on the flying carpet or the driftdiscs unless the drow are getting off the flying carpet and the drift discs.  Unless you have an extra-dimensional space that doesn't take weight (bag of holding, portable hole, etc.).




The weight of the chests is a problem for later. All we need to do is get to the chests, lift them up and be touching Quertus or someone being touched by Quertus when he's casting the spell.  




			
				Endur said:
			
		

> The only advantage that flying offers is the ability to avoid the crowd in the stands.  The arena area is open enough that you'll have the ability to run around people (although you may take an AOO if they don't like you).




Excellent, That means we could all be in the betting box by the end of rd2 (except Carcelon and Dariel who might need 1 more round to pick up Endur) and out by r3 (or4). With that extra muscle we should easily be able to lift the chests.

Yyssiriryl, Trygon and Jena should still probably get out on their own to protect Yyssiriryl's reputation (and to allow Yyssiriryl to hire Kileif) Maybe they could even bring the mounts with them when they join us later.


----------



## Thels

If the party has a rope or something similar, some members can levitate and be pulled along, without being on the carpet itself.



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Well, the good news is that Dariel almost critical hitted Endur and Endur failed his saving throw against poison.




Wow, what DID he roll? I was already forgetting about that, considering I was fighting a Dwarven Paladin that about matched my own ECL, and guessing his fort save against poison to be about 14-15.


----------



## Xael

Endur, nothing serious, but you *did* remember that the stoneskin protects against those unarmed attacks and grapple of Endur, did you?

Or then he just does *much* damage...


----------



## Endur

Endur rolled a 1 (autofail) on his saving throw against poison.  And Carcelon successfully dispelled the Hero's Feast, so Endur wasn't immune to poison.

Had it been traditional sleep poison, the fight probably would have ended right there.

Endur's saving throw vs. poison is +18, btw. +8 levels, +4 con +4 chr +2 racial



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> Wow, what DID he roll? I was already forgetting about that, considering I was fighting a Dwarven Paladin that about matched my own ECL, and guessing his fort save against poison to be about 14-15.


----------



## Endur

Xael said:
			
		

> Endur, nothing serious, but you *did* remember that the stoneskin protects against those unarmed attacks and grapple of Endur, did you?




I did remember the stoneskin.  Do you remember what type of armor I said Endur was wearing?  His gauntlets, his legs and his whole body is wrapped in adamantine full plate.  

Which is kind of funny in a way, I bought adamantine full plate because it is the 3.5 Dwarven Plate and Endur is a dwarven traditionalist.  I never even considered the idea that Endur would get into an unarmed combat against someone with stoneskin.

Oh, btw, a spellcraft check for Quertus makes you think Endur also has stoneskin on him.




			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Or then he just does *much* damage...




If he had to, he could penetrate DR 10 with a fist, but he'd have to use a smite or power attack.

I'll post character sheets for Endur, Django, etc. after they are no longer involved in the adventure.


----------



## Serpenteye

Endur said:
			
		

> OOC: Timing.
> I have not posted the initiatives, because I'm going to do that after Kilcif joins.  And in the post for the initiatives the first thing that happens is some held actions are going to go off.  Narcelia has a held action to blast Endur with Darkbolt if he defeats Dariel.  The Mindflayers have held actions to mindblast the dwarves and duergar and the betting area.




Everyone in the party should have held actions to execute the Matrons Orders, Ki'Willis certainly does .


----------



## Endur

That's a neat held action. 



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Everyone in the party should have held actions to execute the Matrons Orders, Ki'Willis certainly does .


----------



## Serpenteye

Ki'Willis has some scrolls that may or may not be useful right now. Since I don't have the FRCS I don't know how these spells work, though I can guess at their general functions. Perhaps some kind and generous person would like to give me a recommendation if they think one or more of these spells might make our battle easier.


5th level: Spider Form
1st level: Cloak of Dark Power
5th level: Darkbolt
4th level: Armor of Darkness
3rd level: Blacklight


----------



## Thels

I didn't hold action. And yeah, I would slap myself for not using sleep poison after all, if I weren't unconscious.

Btw, does everyone see Endur dropping me? It was in darkness after all?


----------



## Thels

Armor of Darkness gives Deflection armor (same type as rings give), some disguise and darkvision to one creature.

Blacklight is similar to Darkness, but you can see in it yourself.

Cloak of Dark Power protects against light and darkness stuff and negates Light Sensitivity.

Darkbolt is 1 bolt per 2 caster levels that does 2d8 damage plus effects of daze spell. All bolts can be fired at once, or 1 per round as a free action.

Spider form allows you to polymorph into a Spider or Drider. In Spider form you do get it's webbing and poison abilities.


----------



## Endur

3.5 darkness is just a 20% miss chance.  Its not real darkness, more obscurement.



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> I didn't hold action. And yeah, I would slap myself for not using sleep poison after all, if I weren't unconscious.
> 
> Btw, does everyone see Endur dropping me? It was in darkness after all?


----------



## Serpenteye

Thanks Thels


----------



## Xael

Endur said:
			
		

> I did remember the stoneskin. Do you remember what type of armor I said Endur was wearing? His gauntlets, his legs and his whole body is wrapped in adamantine full plate.



Naturally I remembered that after I posted. 



> Oh, btw, a spellcraft check for Quertus makes you think Endur also has stoneskin on him.



That sonofa...


----------



## Endur

Mind Blasts into the stands: duration: 4 rounds and 7 rounds.  Mind Blast into the betting area: 8 rounds.

Endur rolled a 1 and a 17 for his will saves against mind blasts.  If he is affected by mind blast, he is stunned for 4 rounds.

Endur takes 56 points of damage from Narcelia’s darkbolts.  He passed his will save against the Daze effect.

Django rolled a 3 for one of his will saves against mind blasts.  If he is affected by mind blast, he is stunned for 7 rounds.

Sarduel passed his saving throw.

The Crown Prince’s luxury box was out of range of the mind blasts.


----------



## Serpenteye

--


----------



## Endur

The White Wolf used his held action to attack Carcelon who was interfering in the fight between Endur and Dariel.

The White Wolf rolled a 14 + 18 = 32 for his touch attack against Carcelon (no AOO since the White Wolf has the Improved Grapple feat).  The White Wolf rolled a 15 +22=37 for his opposed grapple check.  Carcelon rolled 13 + mods, which is less than 37.  Carcelon was grappled and took 20 points of damage.

edit: The White Wolf doesn't speak drow (elven with a few extra words), so he has to assume the worst.  Now if you spoke in a language he understood and said, "Dariel, we lost the fight.  Its time to go now."  The wolf might not have attacked (depending on your bluff check).

edit: Cure Critical wounds healed 31 points of subdual damage on Dariel.  Dariel was at -3 (all subdual).  Dariel is now at 28 hit points and is conscious again.

edit: Dariel doesn't actually see Carcelon.  Dariel sees a Hobgoblin, but the hobgoblin sounds like Carcelon.  And Dariel thinks he was just healed by the Hobgoblin.


----------



## Pyrex

Endur said:
			
		

> The White Wolf rolled a 14 + 18 = 32 for his touch attack against Carcelon (no AOO since the White Wolf has the Improved Grapple feat).  The White Wolf rolled a 15 +22=37 for his opposed grapple check.  Carcelon rolled 13 + mods, which is less than 37.  Carcelon was grappled and took 20 points of damage.
> 
> The White Wolf flings Carcelon in the direction of the Grimlocks. She lands hard near the exit from the cage. She took another 19 points of damage.




Doh!  Forgot about the blasted wolf.

OW!


----------



## Thels

Oops, forgot about that.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Serpenteye, hey if you want me to move my last post to after yours say something.


----------



## Serpenteye

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Serpenteye, hey if you want me to move my last post to after yours say something.




That would look better , I was still typing my post when you posted yours.
--
Oh and by the way; Yes! We are Triumphant!  And Rich! 

(I really hope that those chests are full of platinum, and not rocks or dog food or something...)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I wouldn't even give Endur that idea, but if it does happen...  Vengeance upon you will be mine!!!!  

Oh yeah and the post is moved...  (I'll talk to Gary about removing my other post)


----------



## Endur

The chests are full of platinum bars.  Each bar weighs one pound and is engraved with the symbol of Gracklstugh.  Each bar is worth 500 gp.  There are four hundred bars in each chest.  For a total value of 400,000 gold pieces.  

The bags had all of your bets and another 30k in assorted coins.

Jena and Kilcif remember that Laral's most noteworthy feat as a sorceror was his ability to gaze at an enemy and wreck havoc on his enemies without need for incantations, gestures, or material components.  

Sarduel wore two rings and had 50 gold pieces worth of assorted coins. 

After Quertus memorizes Detect Magic and casts it, Quertus will discover.

Sarduel wore a plain silver band that does not detect as magical.  He also wore  a platinum ring set with a ruby that detects as faint abjuration.  His ruby slippers detect as moderate conjuration.   His robe detects as faint abjuration.  He also had one potion that detects as moderate evocation.  Laral's eyes also radiate magic -- moderate necromancy.




			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I really hope that those chests are full of platinum, and not rocks or dog food or something




The "rocks" are in Maermydrya.  The "dog food" is the grimlocks in the arena cage in Mantol Derith.  The "something" awaits you in the headquarters of L'Tar'annen de’l Elgluth.

edit: No seats on the Floating Disc.  It was intended for stately processions (i.e. standing).


----------



## Serpenteye

On the topic of dog food. Did the Grimlocks move to cdg Endur? Did the matron get an answer to her request or was the telepathic link broken before klaxeon could reply?


----------



## Seonaid

So did the blasted wolf prevent us from nabbing Endur?


----------



## Pyrex

I don't know if you all have read the most recent announcement yet, but sometime in the near future ENWorld is going offline.

Endur, I'd hate to see this game vanish.  Would you be up to continuing either on another board or as a PBEM?

Nevermind.  Read a few more threads and it turns out that ENWorldians have already raised >$10k to keep the site running.


----------



## Endur

You can't be cdg'd if you are stunned.  

Stunned just means you lose your dex bonus to ac and take another -2 penalty to ac, drop anything in your hands, and can't take actions for the duration. 

If you want, I'll post the combat between the wolf and Endur and the Grimlocks, but it is very bad news for the Grimlocks.  The Grimlock slaves had between 1 to 3 levels of Barbarian or Ranger on top of being grimlocks.  They did not have the capability to defeat Endur or the Wolf, let alone both at the same time.

The White Wolf was a 12 Hit Dice Dire Wolf with a str of 28 and full plate armor.

The Matron did not get a response.  But Klaxeon could have sent the order before he left.  If you really want to find out how bad it was for the Grimlocks.  



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> On the topic of dog food. Did the Grimlocks move to cdg Endur? Did the matron get an answer to her request or was the telepathic link broken before klaxeon could reply?


----------



## Endur

I will at some point set up an archive and a backup plan in case something bad happens to enworld.  Server crash, Hard Drive failure, etc.


----------



## Serpenteye

Endur said:
			
		

> If you want, I'll post the combat between the wolf and Endur and the Grimlocks, but it is very bad news for the Grimlocks.




Oh, ok, nevermind since the group wouldn't know about the outcome anyway. I guess we haven't seen the last of Endur yet...


----------



## Endur

With regards to Jena's abilities, its not quite true that I wanted to keep Jena's character sheet a secret indefinitely.

Its more along the lines that there was a lot of stuff going on within Jena's particular background and abilities, and I needed time to understand it all. 

I'll admit I still don't fully understand it all, but I'm getting close.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Oh, ok, nevermind since the group wouldn't know about the outcome anyway. I guess we haven't seen the last of Endur yet...



Speaking of which we should dispose of Sarduel in a way to remove any chance of a simple raise dead spell from bring back another enemy...


----------



## Pyrex

A simple cremation will prevent _Raise Dead_.

A rather thorough cremation followed by scattering the ashes over a wide area will prevent _Ressurection_.

I'd be impressed if anyone cared enough to cast _True Ressurection_ on his behalf.

It's also unlikely, (but not impossible) that he's already awake in a _Clone_'d body.


----------



## Thels

Okay, so we had planned Quertus to fight a whole lot stronger opponent than me, but it turns out my opponent made firewood out of Quertus' opponent.

Seems like we really missed out on capturing him. If only I DID use the sleep poison


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Endur, that is one hugely nasty troll...


----------



## Endur

Stats for Trygon and the Duergar engineer behind the Ballista have been posted in the Rogues Gallery thread.



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> Okay, so we had planned Quertus to fight a whole lot stronger opponent than me, but it turns out my opponent made firewood out of Quertus' opponent.
> 
> Seems like we really missed out on capturing him. If only I DID use the sleep poison





For what's it worth, Endur was told he was going to be fighting a troll and he was as surprised as you are when he found out there was a drow waiting for him in the arena.


----------



## Thels

Heh, nice stats indeed. Still that didn't prevent him from being chopped to pieces by Endur  I'm glad Endur ain't ECL 19.

Btw, would you mind slightly changing the topic of the RG thread? It's currently exactly the same.

Also, you stated earlier that the members of the house are really cooperative with each other. But other than that, my char reads CE on it's sheet. Kiflif is NOT a member of the house. Appearantly, Dariel and Kilcif ain't starting out on the right foot together. This might lead to some arguing which will hopefully stay short of open combat. Will that be a problem?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Thels said:
			
		

> Btw, would you mind slightly changing the topic of the RG thread? It's currently exactly the same.



I so agree I meant to bring that up a few days ago. 



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> Appearantly, Dariel and Kilcif ain't starting out on the right foot together. This might lead to some arguing which will hopefully stay short of open combat. Will that be a problem?



I'm not expecting combat, are you expecting combat?  

I would assume as long as I didn't harm anyone in the family that I'm still more valuable with the party then without.


----------



## Endur

A certain amount of arguing is tolerable.  Expected given the PCs alignments.  Although note that the CE alignment is starting out.  You are welcome to change your alingment as you play.  If you think worshipping Moradin would give you greater combat effectiveness, you are welcome to change your alignment to Lawful Good. 

I do not want pc vs. pc combat.  

Looking at it objectively, Kilcif would die in a pc vs. pc combat, as other house members would happily backstab him while he was fighting Dariel.



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> Heh, nice stats indeed. Still that didn't prevent him from being chopped to pieces by Endur  I'm glad Endur ain't ECL 19.
> 
> Btw, would you mind slightly changing the topic of the RG thread? It's currently exactly the same.
> 
> Also, you stated earlier that the members of the house are really cooperative with each other. But other than that, my char reads CE on it's sheet. Kiflif is NOT a member of the house. Appearantly, Dariel and Kilcif ain't starting out on the right foot together. This might lead to some arguing which will hopefully stay short of open combat. Will that be a problem?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Endur said:
			
		

> Looking at it objectively, Kilcif would die in a pc vs. pc combat, as other house members would happily backstab him while he was fighting Dariel.



I think you mean a pc vs. pc*s*  which isn't really all that uncommon.  If I did live and win then it would be a rather unbalanced game.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Endur said:
			
		

> Krecil responds to Matron Ki'Willis's question




Can Kilcif hear?  The previous post would seem to suggest this; "Krecil enters and speaks to Matron Ki'Willis and the others." 

On other news I suggest the surface, no one chasing us would/should expect it, the marking on the platinum should mean less to the repentant.


----------



## Seonaid

Pyrex said:
			
		

> I don't know if you all have read the most recent announcement yet, but sometime in the near future ENWorld is going offline.
> 
> Endur, I'd hate to see this game vanish.  Would you be up to continuing either on another board or as a PBEM?
> 
> Nevermind.  Read a few more threads and it turns out that ENWorldians have already raised >$10k to keep the site running.



OH MY GOD you gave me a scare! I only caught a glimpse of the post, and I was ready to donate half my life savings to keep the board running. 

On another note, I know Thels mentioned this, but please don't post for my character. It's hard not to, in this medium, but try not to assume that she will react or think a certain way. Thanks!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Seonaid said:
			
		

> It's hard not to, in this medium, but try not to assume that she will react or think a certain way. Thanks!




It's already been fixed, and if your just reading it for the first time the only way you would know is because Thels hasn't edited his own post...  

And for the record I already feel like a nicely flogged dead horse over it..


----------



## Endur

Yes, Kilcif can hear.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Can Kilcif hear?  The previous post would seem to suggest this; "Krecil enters and speaks to Matron Ki'Willis and the others."
> 
> On other news I suggest the surface, no one chasing us would/should expect it, the marking on the platinum should mean less to the repentant.


----------



## Endur

Narcelia does not detect any lies in Krecil's statement.  



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> Sense motive on Krecil.


----------



## Seonaid

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It's already been fixed, and if your just reading it for the first time the only way you would know is because Thels hasn't edited his own post...
> 
> And for the record I already feel like a nicely flogged dead horse over it..



 Sorry. I wasn't talking just to you, actually. Metrostar did it too, and I've noticed I tend to do it as well. I try to catch it before I post, but it's hard in this story-telling medium. Don't feel bad!  Hehee.


----------



## Seonaid

Endur said:
			
		

> Narcelia does not detect any lies in Krecil's statement.



Well, THAT tells me a lot.  Hehee. Thanks.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Sorry. I wasn't talking just to you, actually. Metrostar did it too, and I've noticed I tend to do it as well. I try to catch it before I post, but it's hard in this story-telling medium. Don't feel bad!  Hehee.



Well I thank you for understanding...  To be honest I was just trying to save a post or two.  I know yesterday I think I posted like once and I felt like the game advanced two weeks.  I was expecting much of the same today and I didn't want to cause delays on my end.


----------



## metrostar

Endur said:
			
		

> With regards to Jena's abilities, its not quite true that I wanted to keep Jena's character sheet a secret indefinitely.
> 
> Its more along the lines that there was a lot of stuff going on within Jena's particular background and abilities, and I needed time to understand it all.
> 
> I'll admit I still don't fully understand it all, but I'm getting close.




Oops, I misunderstood you then.    

I thought YOU were the one who understood it, because I certainly don't!  

'It' is psionics     Basically Jena's a psion telepath.  She currently has no equipment except for the slave collar, which is a collar of charisma +4.  I thought the whole slave / domination / submission stuff would be fun but it's pretty hard, and I'm just sort of feeling it out as it goes.  Originally Jena was just going to walk right up to House Millithor with no secrets, but Endur came up with the spy concept, and using her psionics to help keep safe from the illithid's prying minds.  

About what to do next I think it would be fun to experience the Darklake and Araumycos, but that's because I don't know what it is, or how dangerous it is.  Jena's incredibly easy to kill, but oh well, that's what you get for trying something new


----------



## Endur

We moved the story quickly over the last few days.  

Primarily because I was ready to resolve Mantol Derith.  The party first entered Mantol Derith on June 28th and yesterday was October 28th, and I was ready to move on.  

We could have dragged the posting out more, but I'm not sure that there would have been any significant differences in the storyline.

The other thing that sped the process up was the Matron's decision to shadow walk out of the cavern.  If you had chosen to flee out of the arena area, you could have gotten caught up in searching for Yyssiriryl's assassin, fighting dwarves, duergar, Earth Elementals, and Mushrooms, and/or trying to recapture the deep gnome.

I think the posting frequency will balance out.  There will be periods of lots of activity.  There were periods in July and August when there was only one or two posts in a two week period.  So it will even out.

With regards to the timeline, you can assume that you have detected magic on the items before dumping Sarduel's body.  You can assume you had any discussions you wanted to before the Illithids showed up.  And just when Narcelia is thinking, "Where are the Illithids?", the door opens and there they are.





			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I know yesterday I think I posted like once and I felt like the game advanced two weeks.


----------



## Seonaid

Endur said:
			
		

> And just when Narcelia is thinking, "Where are the Illithids?", the door opens and there they are.



Sneaky bastards. Hehee.


----------



## Xael

Endur said:
			
		

> With regards to the timeline, you can assume that you have detected magic on the items before dumping Sarduel's body.



Quertus would also have checked the platinium bars and chests. I expect that they weren't magical?


----------



## Endur

No magic on the platinum or the chests.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Quertus would also have checked the platinium bars and chests. I expect that they weren't magical?


----------



## Serpenteye

Do Illithids have Astral Projection as a spell-like ability? I think I recall reading something to that effect once, but I'm far from certain and may have imagined the whole thing.


----------



## Endur

Plane Shift



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Do Illithids have Astral Projection as a spell-like ability? I think I recall reading something to that effect once, but I'm far from certain and may have imagined the whole thing.


----------



## Endur

*Endur vs. Trygon*

Note: Endur had three additional spells cast on him for this fight that he did not have for the combat against Dariel.

Divine Favor (caster Endur, level 6): +2 luck bonus to hit and damage
Haste (caster Django, level 10): +1 attack at full bab, +1 to hit, +1 to ac, +1 to reflex save
Inspire Greatness (caster Django, level 10): +2 hit dice (d10) + con bonus, +2 to hit, +1 to fort saves


Trygon AC 26
Trygon to hit: +24, +24, +19
Endur with shield AC 33
Endur no shield AC 27
Endur to hit +27/+27/+22/+17

Trygon charges Endur (power attack 5 and smite good 10).  Die roll of 2 + 2 charge + 24 -5 = 23, miss

Endur drops shield and swings full attack (power attack 10, smite evil on first attack and haste attack).  Die roll of  3 +27 -10 +4 smite= 24 hit, haste 13 +27 -10 +4 = 34 hit, 5+22 -10 = 17 miss, 9 +17 -10 = 16 miss

Damage = 1d10 + 2d6 holy + 6 str + 4 gmw + 2 luck + 13 smite +20 power attack  
First hit: 57
Haste hit: 57
Magic axe penetrates Trygon’s DR.

Trygon does a full attack (no power attack this time).
First claw: 24 + 9 = 33 hit.
Second claw: 24 + 7= 31 hit. Automatic rend.
Bite: 8 +17 = 25 miss.
Damage: Endur takes 67 points of damage -20 stoneskin = 47 points of damage from Trygon.

Endur swings full attack (power attack 10, smite evil on first attack).  Die roll of  8 +27 -10 +4 smite= 29 hit, haste 1 automatic miss, 20+22 -10 = 32 hit possible crit (confirm 3 = no crit), 9 +17 -10 = 16 miss

First hit: 57. 
Second hit: 42
Trygon takes another 99 points of damage (and regenerates 5 from before).

Trygon is below -10 and is now firewood.


----------



## Serpenteye

Alas, poor Trygon, I barely knew thee.



> Posted by Endur - Today at 08:35 PM
> Plane Shift




Ah, good, good.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Endur said:
			
		

> Matron, you can even choose the questions if you wish to test the loyalty of your new bugbear.



I would suggest someone else...  Kilcif will/would have issues with that.  (It’s not in the contract.)


----------



## Endur

You do realize that, as the sole Goblinoid traveling with 9 drow elves, Kilcif will stand out like a sore thumb to most NPCs.  And most NPCs are going to assume that Kilcif is a warrior slave or baggage handler.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I would suggest someone else...  Kilcif will/would have issues with that.  (It’s not in the contract.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Endur said:
			
		

> You do realize that, as the sole Goblinoid traveling with 9 drow elves, Kilcif will stand out like a sore thumb to most NPCs.



Indeed, that's why I posted out here for Serpenteye and not in character.


----------



## Endur

I rolled sense motive checks for all of the characters.

Dariel, Jena, Narcelia, and Marckarius each felt something strange was going on.

However, thinking something strange is going on, is not the same thing as knowing that Klaxeon double-crossed Ki'Willis and used a Domination instead of a Mindprobe.  

Dariel thinks that the Cephalometer might not be doing a mindprobe from the way Krecil was reacting, or at least, it might not be a resistable mindprobe.  

Narcelia noticed that something strange was going on with the Matron and is wondering whether the Matron is mentally communicating with Klaxeon.

Marckarius felt that the Illithids were up to no good, and so he was going to attack as soon as anything happened.

Jena has the most experience with domination of anyone in the group, and she is sure that there is some domination going on, she just doesn't know whether it is Klaxeon dominating Ki'Willis or vice versa.  Particularly since she is a new arrival to the group.  If she had known Ki'Willis or Klaxeon longer, it would have been obvious who is controlling who.


----------



## Xael

Goddamnit!


----------



## Endur

"magic and treachery"

If Quertus wants, he can have any precast spells he wants as preparations that took place before the mindprobe.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Goddamnit!


----------



## Serpenteye

...  

Wouldn't Ki'willis feel the difference between a Mind Probe and a Domination? She relinquished her save for one but not the other. Could Klaxeon manifest a Domination without tell-tale displays? How could I have been this stupid?


----------



## Xael

So, our score this far:

1 _Dominated_ Matron Mother. Check.

1 Probably _Dominated_ House Patron. Check.

1 Nutcase House Wizard (whose anger is at least directed towards senseful direction). Check.

1 Coin of ûber-doom in the hands of an Illithid, who can plane-jump at will. Check.



Umm... would others bother to beat Klaxeon to a bloody pulp? 

Well, whatever happens, both Matron and Quertus are going to end up very, very humiliated.


----------



## Endur

Comment #1:
Domination is not as powerful an effect as you might think.  Ki'Willis will get another saving throw if Klaxeon asks her to do anything against her nature.  If she is asked to do anything self-destructive, she automatically passes the new saving throw.  Ki'Willis already knew that Quertus might be under the control of the coin and might have to be restrained until the curse could be removed.  Ki'Willis was already thinking about giving Klaxeon the coin in exchange for the Cephalometer. 

Conclusion, Klaxeon has not yet violated Ki'Willis's nature, although he is taking things rather than trading for them.

Comment #2: Can Ki'Willis feel the difference between a mind probe and a domination.  Definitely not for magic resistance purposes.  For the will save, the two effects are so close that Ki'Willis can't tell the difference.

Comment #3: Yes, Klaxeon has all of the appropriate feats to avoid psychic displays.  

Comment #4: Klaxeon has a +27 bluff check and he has a psychic power called conceal thoughts that adds another +20 to his bluff check as a competence bonus and nullifies "detect lies" and similar spells.  And he has some other mental stuff.  So you are talking about someone with a +47 (or more) bonus to his bluff check.  Klaxeon has fooled lots of people before now.

Actually, it seems much worse than it really is.

1) Klaxeon's henchmen is dying.
2) You were thinking about trading the coin for the cephalometer anyways, and the cephalomoter is on the ground next to the dying mindflayer
3) You didn't let the bugbear be dominated, which means that Kilcif is not an enemy right now (Klaxeon's original plan was to dominate Kilcif and feeblemind Krecil).
4) Klaxeon has revealed to you that he plans to plane shift on the next round.  And you'll be free of mental control once he is no longer on the plane.
5) And if Klaxeon is lying and he doesn't plane shift, I'm going to give Ki'Willis another saving throw because submission is innately against her nature (as your post in the playing thread made clear).  Krecil does not get another saving throw, since he is used to being bossed around.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Wouldn't Ki'willis feel the difference between a Mind Probe and a Domination? She relinquished her save for one but not the other. Could Klaxeon manifest a Domination without tell-tale displays? How could I have been this stupid?


----------



## Endur

The future

After this misunderstanding with the Mind Flayers is
resolved, the party must look to the future.

One possibility is to go directly to the headquarters
of L’Tarranen del Egluth.

Another possibility is to do some shopping first.

The advantage of a shopping trip is that you will have
more toys.  The disadvantage of shopping is that you
won’t have as much money for bribes, etc. and there is
the possibility of another unpleasant encounter.

If you decide to go to Waterdeep or Skullport for your
shopping trip, and if Quertus memorizes one shadow
walk to get there and another shadow walk to leave a
few hours after you arrive, and if you restrict
yourself to only buying DMG items that have a caster
level of 10 or less, I’m going to rule that you can do
that without risking an unpleasant encounter.

If you try and go somewhere else, I’ll have to
determine what they have available and what the risk
level is for visiting there.   If you stay longer than
several hours, want items that aren’t standard DMG
items (i.e. custom made) or have a caster level of
higher than 10, there is some risk of being discovered
by unpleasant individuals.

In order to speed up the shopping trip (and to speed
up game play), I recommend making up a shopping list
now.


----------



## Seonaid

I definitely want to go shopping. I need some things that will increase my spell casting abilities. However, I will understand if we decide it's too dangerous or it's not worth the money. Unfortunately, I don't have anything in particular in mind (except some Pearls of lower levels), and I don't have a DMG, so I'll probably just have to list some things that I'd like and you all can tell me if they exist, and if so, if they're workable.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I’m all for shopping.  

I'm surprised one of the drow didn't pick up that she called him via his position and not name...  Kilcif probably hasn't been around long enough to realize that the matron almost always address people by their name....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Endur said:
			
		

> I rolled sense motive checks for all of the characters.



I didn't see my name listed...  I take it my roll was less than good.


----------



## Endur

You can try and buy pearls of power, but they have a level 17 caster level, so they are items that will have increase the risk of an unpleasant encounter.



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I don't have anything in particular in mind (except some Pearls of lower levels),.


----------



## Xael

Shopping list?

Scrolls. Lots of Scrolls.  
Maybe an Adamantine Longsword (preferably elf bane and/or spell storing, but plain nonmagical is fine too) for "self-defence".
Spell components. 

Frankly, I have no idea how the loot is to be distributed, or will Quertus actually get to do shopping. If the platinium is divided evenly, it's 40 000 to everyone. But for some reason, I highly doubt it will.


----------



## Xael

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm surprised one of the drow didn't pick up that she called him via his position and not name...



I did, but that's not going to help us much, is it? 



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> ...I don't have a DMG, so I'll probably just have to list some things that I'd like...



You can just read the SRD at http://www.wizards.com/D20/article.asp?x=srd35


----------



## Thels

I need a 2nd short sword!

Other things that would be nice, but not required:
Gloves of Dex +4/+6
Magical Bow
Defenisive Items (Ring, Bracers, Amulet) that exceed my current ones


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Xael said:
			
		

> I did, but that's not going to help us much, is it?



Nope, not really...    

I'll do some window shopping later and get you a list their Endur. 

How many really need pearls?  (I'm assuming all the females.)  So won't we need to chance it anyway?


----------



## Seonaid

Thanks Xael.  As for Pearls, I only have a 5, but I believe that the Matron and Carcelon have multiple Pearls . . .


----------



## Serpenteye

I have a 2 and a 3, I definately need more pearls. It seems we will have to risk some unpleasantness, we definately need some more powerful stuff. 
There's a lot of equipment I'd really want. A Ring of Telekinesis (telekinesis at caster lvl 9 usable every round indefinately, would make Ki'Willis quite effective in battle and compensate nicely for having so few spells), a Portable Hole or two, wands of CureLW, perhaps a wand of Darkbolt... etc. But that would be terribly unfair to the rest of you if I spent all our money on myself . We will have to divide it, (though it and the items bought with it will still be House-property you can dispose of your share as you see fit (within reason))

We have 387'000 gps (including the extra 30'000 we stole from the betting area but excluding Kilcif's pay.)

We have 7 Millithors in the party (not including Krecil since he won't go shopping with us). Unless you think its justified IC and OOC to give Jena a share, we should divide the wealth between us 7. But since we're still going to have to spend money on items, bribes, mercenaries etc we are going to need a large communal sum of money. 
This is one way of doing it; Divide our 387'000 gps with 9, each of us gets 43'000gps to spend on our selves, and we get 86'000gps to spend on things that will directly benefit the entire party, such as healing, bribes, mercs, Portable Holes etc. If we want to give Jena a share we'll all get 38'700 gps and 77'400 gps as party funds.


----------



## Xael

My updated shopping list:

Adamantine Longsword   3015 gp
Boccob's Blessed Book   12500 gp 
Ring of Sustenance   2500 gp

Scrolls: _Permanency, Contingency (plus focus), Dominate Person, Scorching Ray, Comprehend Languages, Tongues, Web, Phantom Steed, Hold Person, Dimensional Anchor, Remove Curse, Detect Scrying, Slow, Fire Shield, Enervation, Break Enhancement, Rary's Telepathic Bond, Wall of Force, Telekinesis, Transmute Rock To Mud, Analyze Dweomer (plus focus), Veil, Lesser Ironguard (FRCS), Shadow Mask (FRCS), Thunderlance (FRCS), Protection From Evil, Magic Circle Against Evil, Vampiric Touch._

Total price of scrolls and focuses: 21 125 gp

Total price of all items: 39 140 gp


----------



## Xael

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> We have 387'000 gps (including the extra 30'000 we stole from the betting area but excluding Kilcif's pay.)



We probably get nice amount of money from Sarduel's (and the Mind Flayers's) loot. 

I really need to stop telling you which things are magical, sell them and keep the money to myself...


----------



## Endur

I'm shocked, shocked, that you would consider selling Sarduel's items.

As the only arcane caster, you might want to start memorizing more than one detect magic and more than one identify.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> We probably get nice amount of money from Sarduel's (and the Mind Flayers's) loot.
> 
> I really need to stop telling you which things are magical, sell them and keep the money to myself...


----------



## Xael

Endur said:
			
		

> I'm shocked, shocked, that you would consider selling Sarduel's items.



Only if they're of no use to us. For example, I don't think that any of us wants to rip his/her eyes off...

The robe isn't that terrible, Quertus just might wear it when he knows what it does. A change in style at least.



> As the only arcane caster, you might want to start memorizing more than one detect magic and more than one identify.



I changed prepared spells already (since we rested), and I now pack 2 _Detect Magics_ (ok, only 1 left for today). And I only had 1 component for _Identify_. I'm very much planning to improve these facts by making _Arcane Sight_ (and some other spells) permanent on myself, and picking up _Analyze Dweomer_.

What's your take on the _Permanency_ spell, as it eats XP, and you seem to favour the "you all raise a level" -tactic?

EDIT: Oh, and is it possible to divide the time needed to scribe a spell to a spellbook (24 hours) to multiple days? Otherwise it seems like I'm never going to learn those spells, unless I level up.


----------



## Pyrex

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I have a 2 and a 3, I definately need more pearls. It seems we will have to risk some unpleasantness, we definately need some more powerful stuff.
> 
> This is one way of doing it; Divide our 387'000 gps with 9, each of us gets 43'000gps to spend on our selves, and we get 86'000gps to spend on things that will directly benefit the entire party, such as healing, bribes, mercs, Portable Holes etc. If we want to give Jena a share we'll all get 38'700 gps and 77'400 gps as party funds.




Sticking to the CL 10 cap doesn't get us Pearls, but does still leave
a wide variety of available items, we should consider avoiding the trouble associated with getting the stronger items.

OOC I'm fine with Jena getting some funding, but IC Carcelon would oppose it as Jena has not had an opportunity to show that she provides value to House Millithor.


----------



## Endur

Yes, you can spread the scribing over multiple days.

With regards to permanency and other spells with an XP cost (or magic item creation), go ahead and cast them when you want to.  I'll keep a running total of xp cost spells.  At some point when I tell the party that everyone goes up a level, I might instead say, everyone but Quertus or I might delay your going up a level by a few encounters.  




			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Only if they're of no use to us. For example, I don't think that any of us wants to rip his/her eyes off...
> 
> The robe isn't that terrible, Quertus just might wear it when he knows what it does. A change in style at least.
> 
> I changed prepared spells already (since we rested), and I now pack 2 _Detect Magics_ (ok, only 1 left for today). And I only had 1 component for _Identify_. I'm very much planning to improve these facts by making _Arcane Sight_ (and some other spells) permanent on myself, and picking up _Analyze Dweomer_.
> 
> What's your take on the _Permanency_ spell, as it eats XP, and you seem to favour the "you all raise a level" -tactic?
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and is it possible to divide the time needed to scribe a spell to a spellbook (24 hours) to multiple days? Otherwise it seems like I'm never going to learn those spells, unless I level up.


----------



## Xael

Ah, yes. Fear the soon-to-be blue-eyed Quertus! 

There are *many* spells which I would like to make permanent on myself, and one that I'd like to cast at myself and the matron. 

Total list (in order of importance):

Arcane Sight
See Invisibility
Read Magic
Comprehend Languages
Tongues
Rary's Telepathic Bond (Quertus and Matron, maybe add others later)

That's total of... 7500 XP.  That's okay by me, I have no rush to level up (okay I do), and I think permanent spells as a wise investment (unless they're dispelled, in which case I'll go to killing frenzy).

My magic item creation will probably be hindered by the fact that I'm probably going to be busy learning all the spells I ought to buy. But you never know. Might add something small to existing items.


----------



## Endur

Permanent Spells you cast on yourself can't be dispelled.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> That's total of... 7500 XP.  That's okay by me, I have no rush to level up (okay I do), and I think permanent spells as a wise investment (unless they're dispelled, in which case I'll go to killing frenzy).


----------



## Xael

> Carcelon is unsuccessful in stopping Klaxeon from fading away.



Soo... how is this going to affect Quertus?


----------



## Endur

The Matron's whip of fangs: 3 strikes hit out of four.  Klaxeon fails all three saving throws.

Matron's AOO when Klaxeon attempts to Plane Shift: Klaxeon is hit again and fails the saving throw again.  Nobody else is within 5' to get an AOO.

Klaxeon's concentration check:  14 + 24 = 38 -16 pain (4 per snake bite) = 22
Klaxeon's target was 15 + 7 level = dc 22

Klaxeon successfully concentrates on plane shift.

Carcelon tries to counter-spell the plane shift.  Rolls a 6 on d20 + 10 (level for dispel magic) = 16.  Klaxeon's caster level is 8.  target is DC 19.  Carcelon failed to dispel the plane shift.

Klaxeon gets away barely.


----------



## Endur

Quertus thinks that as long as he doesn't know where the coin is, he doesn't feel any compulsion to do anything about the coin.  

But as soon as he knows where the coin is, or knows how to find the coin, he'll feel a compulsion to pursue the coin.

Until two weeks elapse or a kind high level person casts remove curse on Quertus.  (Game terms: you are under a _Geas_)



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Soo... how is this going to affect Quertus?


----------



## Endur

*Shopping Trip*

I would like to see one combined post that contains: 

a shopping list

1) the destination and how you are going to get there, shadow walk, etc.

2) a list of all items of caster level 10 or lower that you want and the price tag for those items (can be combined, I don't care about individual prices)

3) a list of all items of higher than caster level 10 and individual prices for each item.

4) a list of any precautions the party plans to take to avoid unpleasantness

There are four frequency levels for items in my world:
caster level 10 and lower: common
caster level 11 - 16: uncommon
caster level 17-20: rare
artifacts, intelligent items, and other unique items: unique

For the common items, you could just walk into a magic store in Waterdeep or Skullport, and pull the items off the shelf.  For the uncommon items, you can ask if the storekeeper has the item, and he might have it or know someone who might have it.  For the rare items, you normally have to special order those items from someone who can make them for you.


----------



## Seonaid

Narcelia would be against giving Jena any money, and would definitely be okay with it if the females got more than the males, and the Matron got more than the daughters.

Narcelia also thinks it would be worth the risk to get some Pearls, but will do whatever everyone else thinks is good.

List of stuff coming soon . . . I don't have a lot of time right now to look at the SRD.


----------



## metrostar

Hmm..  Reasons to give Jena money..  Let's see.  She's a drow in a time when it seems like drow are being hunted?  Not such a great reason.  Maybe there's more...  She joined with House Millithor, even though she only has vague reasons to do so (Matron Baenre will probably think its a good idea...)?  She's not a mercenary, but helping House Millithor willingly?  She left behind anything she had to help House Millithor, even with no real reason to do so?  I think the best reason of all is she's probably more useful to House Millithor alive than dead!

But anyway, I have to tell you guys I'm sorry I'm gonna drop out of your game.  I didn't realize how hard it would be, and how much time it would take.  Just putting a character together is so hard!  And I'm not able to check in as often as you need me to.  Sorry!  Bye and good luck.


----------



## Pyrex

Sorry to see you go Metro, it's been fun. 

Shopping list for Carcelon:
_Strand of Prayer Beads_, CL 9 ("Common"), 25,800GP


----------



## Endur

Metrostar,

Thank you very much for playing.  I agree that online games take longer than you might think.

Feel free to come back if you find the time.

Have fun in whatever you do!

Tom



			
				metrostar said:
			
		

> But anyway, I have to tell you guys I'm sorry I'm gonna drop out of your game.  I didn't realize how hard it would be, and how much time it would take.  Just putting a character together is so hard!  And I'm not able to check in as often as you need me to.  Sorry!  Bye and good luck.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

metrostar said:
			
		

> Just putting a character together is so hard!  And I'm not able to check in as often as you need me to.  Sorry!  Bye and good luck.



Indeed it's been fun, thanks for at least telling us and not dropping of the face of the planet. 

So, did Jena just die or is she a NPC now?

Tom, I'm taking if when you said combined list you meant for each individual and not as a party correct?

Also what about adding to the weapons/armor we already have?

And also what about combining items as seen in the DMG?


----------



## Serpenteye

Good bye, Metrostar. I've enjoyed the way you've played your character. Very interesting.


----------



## Endur

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So, did Jena just die or is she a NPC now?




She is an NPC who left at the conclusion of the fight with the Mindflayers.  (If Metrostar comes back, Jena will somehow return).



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Tom, I'm taking if when you said combined list you meant for each individual and not as a party correct?




Combined list for the whole party so I can figure out what type of unpleasantness the party encounters (if any).



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Also what about adding to the weapons/armor we already have?
> And also what about combining items as seen in the DMG?




You can try both of these, but custom items add to the risk of unpleasantness.


----------



## Endur

Strand of Prayer Beads: Price is per bead.  Don't use the Strand price.

i.e. 
bead of blessing 600 gp
bead of healing 9,000 gp
bead of karma 20,000 gp



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> Shopping list for Carcelon:
> _Strand of Prayer Beads_, CL 9 ("Common"), 25,800GP


----------



## Thels

Farewell Metrostar

Splitting money 7ways seems fine to me. Gives me a chance to buy a +5 short sword, or perhaps a +1 speed short sword of frost.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Thels said:
			
		

> Splitting money 7ways seems fine to me. Gives me a chance to buy a +5 short sword.



Does seem wise since Endur (the paladin) favorite trick is to sunder weapons...  How good where your previous weapons enchantments?

Bad thing about a +5 weapon is that it has a casting cost of 15...  But hey we need the pearls anyways.


----------



## Thels

One was +3 equivalent, the other had about the same power (special item). Uhm, must've missed Caster Levels for weapons themselves, only found it for the special abilities that you can bestow upon them 

I don't think a pearl would be of much use to me. Afaik you need to wear the pearl when casting the spell, right? (Otherwise, things would be a bit cheesy, as we all borrowed each other's pearls to all restore a spell from 1 to 5).

Oh, and remind me to use my bow when we meed upon Endur again.


----------



## Seonaid

I thought Pearls were only one-use per day . . . so that you could trade them off (which I think we did), but you can't use a Pearl more than once. So ONE of us could restore a level 5 spell each day with my Pearl? Something like that?

Sorry to see you go, metrostar.  It really was a pleasure playing with you! I hope you can make it back. The character was great. 

As for my shopping list, if you all get your items together, and I don't get back to post what I want, feel free to pick out things you think I'd want/need. I do want Pearls (1 through 5, one of each), but other than that, I haven't had time to look or think about it so if we decide it's too much of a risk, then whatever.  I don't care where we go, and Narcelia will be happy to go herself, but she'd rather risk someone less conspicuous and valuable than her precious self.  I'm saying all this because I'm not sure how my weekend is shaping up, and I *might* not be able to post until Monday.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Thels said:
			
		

> One was +3 equivalent, the other had about the same power (special item). Uhm, must've missed Caster Levels for weapons themselves, only found it for the special abilities that you can bestow upon them



pg 221 DMG 3.5 "caster level for weapons"...  This was my first time for finding it too. 



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> I don't think a pearl would be of much use to me. Afaik you need to wear the pearl when casting the spell, right? (Otherwise, things would be a bit cheesy, as we all borrowed each other's pearls to all restore a spell from 1 to 5).



It says possessor and once a day but it doesn't say anything about having the pearl when casting a spell.  I'm guessing anyone can use it but it can only be used once a day in general



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> Oh, and remind me to use my bow when we meed upon Endur again.



Fallow my lead...


----------

